# Better Than Ever



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2007)

The title says it all.  If I can do the two routines (the Waterbury Method and the Total Strength Program) that I want to do in this journal, I'll end up being stronger than I've ever been.

I'm starting with the Waterbury Method.  The RI is 60 seconds. This routine is as follows:

*Day 1*
Back Squat (10x3)
Dip (4x6)
Bent-over Rows (4x6)
Skull-crusher (4x6)
BB Biceps Curl (4x6)
Reverse Crunch (4x6)

*Day 2*
Bench Press (10x3)
Romain Deadlift (4x6)
BB Military Press (4x6)
Standing Calf Raise (4x6)
DB Upright Row (4x6)
External Rotation (4x6)

*Day 3*
Chin-up (10x3)
Decline DB Bench Press (4x6)
Hammer Curl (4x6)
Standing Calf Raise (4x6)
Leg Curl (4x6)
Overhead Squat (4x6)

The first week, everything is done at 80% of my 1 RM.  Each week, you add 2% (non-cumulative), for a total of 4 weeks.

Here are my 1 RM for all of the exercises:
Back Squat: 245
Dip: BW
Bent-over Rows: 175
Skull-crusher: 80
BB Biceps Curl: 80
Reverse Crunch: BW
Bench Press: 190
Romanian Deadlift: 235
BB Military Press: 95
Standing Calf Raise: 190
DB Upright Row: 40
External Rotation: 25
Chin-up: BW
Decline DB Bench Press: 80
Hammer Curl: 45
Leg Curl: 100
Overhead Squat: 105

Game on!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2007)

_*Hell yes!*_

My first full workout in a couple of weeks and my first workout of the Waterbury Method.  I feel hella good!

I had to lower the BB Curls by 5 pounds because, by the time I'd made it that far into the workout, my arms were destroyed.  I couldn't do the 80%.

The 10x3 in Squats is something new to me.  I've never done anything like it before.  That shit'll work you pretty good.

It feels good to be back!

Back Squat
195 @ 3
195 @ 3
195 @ 3
195 @ 3
195 @ 3
195 @ 3
195 @ 3
195 @ 3
195 @ 3
195 @ 3

Dip
BW (assisted) @ 6
BW (assisted) @ 6
BW (assisted) @ 6
BW (assisted) @ 6

Bent-over Rows
140 @ 6
140 @ 6
140 @ 6
140 @ 6

Skull-crushers
65 @ 4
65 @ 4
65 @ 4
65 @ 4

BB Biceps Curl
60 @ 4
60 @ 4
60 @ 4
60 @ 4

Reverse Crunch
BW @ 4
BW @ 4
BW @ 4
BW @ 4


21/10/2007


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 21, 2007)

holy fuck!...when I thought you couldn't get anymore intense...BAM!

awesome workout man, new journal is gonna be sweet!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 21, 2007)

That looks like a sweet program ur workin on.  Nice back squats to!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2007)

That workout looked interesting when I read it.  8x3 squats, huh?  You'll be a powerlifter before long.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> holy fuck!...when I thought you couldn't get anymore intense...BAM!
> 
> awesome workout man, new journal is gonna be sweet!



Thanks, Scarface!  I like the crazy stuff.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> That looks like a sweet program ur workin on.  Nice back squats to!



Thanks, man!  I'm hoping to make big gains.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That workout looked interesting when I read it.  8x3 squats, huh?  You'll be a powerlifter before long.



No...I'm retarded.  It's not 8x3, it's actually 10x3.

Powerlifting?!  Say it isn't so!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 21, 2007)

Gl.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 21, 2007)

damn, nice workouts. looks like some fun routines and it looks like youre off to an awesome start. this should be a good journal, good luck


----------



## Rubes (Oct 21, 2007)

your crazy and good luck


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice one DOMS!

This should keep you busy! You're a brave man!

Just out of interest, how long does each session take?


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice Doms!  You know I've never really found my 1RM... may be a stupid question, but how exactly do you do that?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice Doms! You know I've never really found my 1RM... may be a stupid question, but how exactly do you do that?


 
Well, you can either do it the old fashioned way, which is keep doing one rep at a time and adding weight until you cannot do one rep anymore, the last weight you did successfully would be your max, or you can google search for "one rep max calculators" (where you will find a ton), and then you can enter a multi rep poundage and it will give you an approximate 1RM.  If you did 200 for 6 reps on an exercise, you put that in and it gives you the 1RM.


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Stew!


----------



## goob (Oct 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> _*Hell yes!*_
> 
> My first full workout in a couple of weeks and my first workout of the Waterbury Method. I feel hella good!
> 
> ...


 
Excellent DOMS!  Welcome to my (sort of) World!  High Volume madness!

Awesome workout, superb rowing!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Well, you can either do it the old fashioned way, which is keep doing one rep at a time and adding weight until you cannot do one rep anymore, the last weight you did successfully would be your max, or you can google search for "one rep max calculators" (where you will find a ton), and then you can enter a multi rep poundage and it will give you an approximate 1RM.  If you did 200 for 6 reps on an exercise, you put that in and it gives you the 1RM.



Maybe those charts work for some people, but there are never even close for me.


Oh yeah DOMS, nice new program. I can't wait to see how it works out for you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been MIA. You are a MOD now? Awesome DOMS!

The HuskerPower calculator is right on for me but yes it it varies for everyone. 1 RM Calculator - Husker Power=


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Gl.



Thanks, Iain!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)

Delusional said:


> damn, nice workouts. looks like some fun routines and it looks like youre off to an awesome start. this should be a good journal, good luck



From just this one workout, I can tell this routine is going to be fun.  How can I tell?  Easy, I can barely walk. 

Thanks!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)

Rubes said:


> your crazy and good luck



I try!  You should have seen my HIT workouts! 

Thanks, Rubes!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Nice one DOMS!
> 
> This should keep you busy! You're a brave man!



Thanks for the kind words, Sam!



SamEaston said:


> Just out of interest, how long does each session take?



This first workout took about 55 minutes.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice Doms!  You know I've never really found my 1RM... may be a stupid question, but how exactly do you do that?



Thanks, katt!  

I see that Stewart hooked up you.

The testing for this routine is one of the rare times that I've actually done singles.  I usually don't go below 4 reps.  The too much risk at that level.  That's just my two cents.

On a non-workout related note, I've been watching the houses in Burbank, CA like a hawk. About 10 months ago, the type of house that I was looking for (3+ bed, 2+ bath) was going for $700,000.  Now I'm starting to see those type of houses selling for as low at $500,000.  I figure that in a year, they should be down in the 400s, and I'm going to buy one.  w00t!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Excellent DOMS!  Welcome to my (sort of) World!  High Volume madness!
> 
> Awesome workout, superb rowing!



Thanks, goob! 

I use to do a workout like this (albeit in the 4-6 and 10-12 rep ranges) twice a day, four times a week.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Maybe those charts work for some people, but there are never even close for me.



Nothing beats actually doing the single.




KelJu said:


> Oh yeah DOMS, nice new program. I can't wait to see how it works out for you.



Thanks, man!  I'm going to test after I'm done with this routine to get some definitive results.  I'll post them here.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I've been MIA. You are a MOD now? Awesome DOMS!



Thanks!

Yep, Rob ate too many lead paint chips and made me a mod.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You should have seen my HIT workouts!



So which type of workout is more difficult?  The one you're doing now or the HIT one?


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, katt!
> 
> On a non-workout related note, I've been watching the houses in Burbank, CA like a hawk. About 10 months ago, the type of house that I was looking for (3+ bed, 2+ bath) was going for $700,000.  Now I'm starting to see those type of houses selling for as low at $500,000.  I figure that in a year, they should be down in the 400s, and I'm going to buy one.  w00t!




Exactly - that's the philosophy - buy when it's down - sell when it's up... 

If it hasn't burnt down by then..


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> So which type of workout is more difficult?  The one you're doing now or the HIT one?



I can't say just yet.  The HIT was a beast to just do it, but this first Waterbury workout has given me DOMS so bad that its debilitating.  I was supposed to workout tonight, but the lack of mobility would make my workouts suffer.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Exactly - that's the philosophy - buy when it's down - sell when it's up...



I'm not speculating, I want to settle down in LA.



katt said:


> If it hasn't burnt down by then..



 That's a different part of LA.


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2007)

Did you keep to the 60RIs for the first few squats or were you tempted to get back to it earlier?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 23, 2007)

Mista said:


> Did you keep to the 60RIs for the first few squats or were you tempted to get back to it earlier?



I was tempted on the first couple of sets, but that crazy idea left pretty fast.


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm not speculating, I want to settle down in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a different part of LA.



As you can tell... I know nothing about California...


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

Better than ever sounds like someone's a little cocky  how ya doing man?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 24, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Better than ever sounds like someone's a little cocky  how ya doing man?



Did you just call me a cock?  

It's the truth, man.  If I can successfully complete the next two routines, I'll be stronger than I've ever been before.

I'm walking normally again.  That 10x3 @ 195 killed my legs and the dips destroyed my chest (especially my delt-pec tie-in).

How's life treating you?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

How are the workouts coming along?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Did you just call me a cock?
> 
> It's the truth, man.  If I can successfully complete the next two routines, I'll be stronger than I've ever been before.
> 
> ...



Good man you got any more of that crazy uncle advice lol?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> How are the workouts coming along?



Not so well.  Dammit!  I'm sick again!  

I may workout tonight, anyway.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good man you got any more of that crazy uncle advice lol?



Take chances.

You're young, do some crazy shit.  Don't start your adulthood in boredom.  I did some crazy shit when I was younger and it's great to look back at what I did and still be around to enjoy it.

As you get older, for one reason or another, life will conspire to make you hem in the shit that you can do.  If you injure yourself now, and get laid up for a while, it's no big deal.  It's something else entirely when others, and your rent, depend on your income.

Fighting, almost drowning, and running from the police all add spice to life.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2007)

Good to see he knows how to make coffee the right way! he's that crazy guy right?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2007)

He's my hero.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Take chances.
> 
> You're young, do some crazy shit. Don't start your adulthood in boredom. I did some crazy shit when I was younger and it's great to look back at what I did and still be around to enjoy it.
> 
> ...


 
That's great advice.  Some of the best times I've had involved running from the law, or almost drowning (yes - I almost drowned too), cut loose enjoy.  You've got the rest of your life to be ground down by the system and the responsiblility of family life.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



oh...my...God!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2007)

*WBM, Day 2: Fuck it!*

I'm sick, I'm tired, and I don't feel that motivated.  But I'm not hemorraging blood, so I said "Fuck it!", and worked out.  Booyah!

I'm really starting to warm up to the WBM.  Those 10x3s are great!

By the time I hit the military presses, my shoulders were well on their way to being shot.  Which explains the suboptimal reps.  Plus, I haven't done Military Presses in any great number for a year or more.  So, I think I'll lower the weight for those by 5.  On the plus side, I didn't feel any pain in my left shoulder!

I can't believe that after all this time, RDLs still make me apprehensive. 


BB Bench Press
150 @ 3
150 @ 3
150 @ 3
150 @ 3
150 @ 3
150 @ 3
150 @ 3
150 @ 3
150 @ 3
150 @ 3

Romanian Deadlift
190 @ 6
190 @ 6
190 @ 6
190 @ 6

BB Military Press
95 @ 6
95 @ 6
95 @ *4
*95 @ 3

Standing Calf Raise
190 @ 6
190 @ 6
190 @ 6
190 @ 6

DB Upright Row
40 @ 6
40 @ 6
40 @ 6
40 @ 6

External Rotation
20 @ 6
20 @ 6
20 @ 6
20 @ 6


10/25/2007
.
.
.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice work!  

You don't like RDLs?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work!
> 
> You don't like RDLs?



Thanks, Pylon!

A while back I popped my upper left floating rib while doing RDLs.

I was doing supersets of Lying Leg Curls and RDLs.  I was on my second superset and went to do the RDL portion.  But I was pretty worn out and used crappy form and *POP*, there went my rib.

If you were in the room, you could have heard it.  It was audible.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2007)

The more I learn about him, the more I think I'm going to vote for him.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, and I guess that I should admit that Premier won.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 26, 2007)

If that works out for you I might just have to take those workouts and give them a shot.  Would be a nice change from my standard


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 26, 2007)

that is one mighty fine workout DOMS


----------



## Pylon (Oct 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Pylon!
> 
> A while back I popped my upper left floating rib while doing RDLs.
> 
> ...



Guh.  Glad I wasn't.  I did something similar playing softball in high school.  It haunted me for years.  It hasn't been an issue for a while, I but I clearly remember how much it sucked.


----------



## goob (Oct 26, 2007)

Awesome job DOMS.  I like your style of workouts - pile on the volume like a fat man putting mayonaisse on a sandwich.

Those Bench presses must have stung...


----------



## Decker (Oct 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


>


Another reason for loving life.


----------



## Decker (Oct 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The more I learn about him, the more I think I'm going to vote for him.


Where is DOMS and what have you done to him?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 26, 2007)

I like him to. better than the ice witch.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 27, 2007)

Are you still ill? Is it a recurring illness or something new every time? Whichever it is, I hope you get well and good luck with your new programs. I know you won't let some setbacks kick your motivation. 

By the way, have you found out how much strength it takes to snap (crush) a man's wrist (on average)?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



Well, thats Atheism out the window.

Oh, and killer workout, man! As always


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 27, 2007)

Insane my Friend, Best wishes for ya!!! THings are too crazy for me, having to let my journal go for a while, but will check in when I can to cheer ya on my Friend!!!

GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 28, 2007)

dayummmm DOMS ! awesome workout  were those bench presses killer? and are you feeling any better? 

obama is actually pretty damn cool, i met him a couple times and he seems like a real good guy. ill probably be voting for him.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> If that works out for you I might just have to take those workouts and give them a shot.  Would be a nice change from my standard



So far, they're giving me a degree of DOMS that I haven't enjoyed from a long time.  I'll take that as a sign that I'm hitting my muscles is new ways. 

I'll retest at the end and compare it to my pre-workout numbers to see how well it worked.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> that is one mighty fine workout DOMS



Thanks, man!  The 10x3s are pretty fun.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Awesome job DOMS.  I like your style of workouts - pile on the volume like a fat man putting mayonaisse on a sandwich.


 
Eeewww...  

Thanks, goob!



goob said:


> Those Bench presses must have stung...



They really are a good mental workout.  Not to mention that they rip my upper body apart!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2007)

Decker said:


> Another reason for loving life.



Her face reminds me a lot of my first girlfriend.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2007)

Decker said:


> Where is DOMS and what have you done to him?



Due to illness, the role of DOMS has been replaced by that of a liberal black man.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I like him to. better than the ice witch.



Have you actually listened to her speak?  She's fucking nuts.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Well, thats Atheism out the window.
> 
> Oh, and killer workout, man! As always



I'd worship at _that_ altar. 

Thanks, Gaz!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Insane my Friend, Best wishes for ya!!! THings are too crazy for me, having to let my journal go for a while, but will check in when I can to cheer ya on my Friend!!!
> 
> GOD speed you and yours!!!



I hope that which makes your life crazy is a good thing! 

Thanks, Brother Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2007)

Delusional said:


> dayummmm DOMS ! awesome workout  were those bench presses killer? and are you feeling any better?



Thanks, man!  I'm feeling a lot better, but read on to find out why.



Delusional said:


> obama is actually pretty damn cool, i met him a couple times and he seems like a real good guy. ill probably be voting for him.



How did you meet Obama?!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Are you still ill? Is it a recurring illness or something new every time? Whichever it is, I hope you get well and good luck with your new programs. I know you won't let some setbacks kick your motivation.



No, I'm not ill anymore, but the reason for it is nuts.  It turns out that my furnace has a CO2 leak!  I turned it on a month ago, which is when I started to get ill.  Then, two weeks ago, it was warm enough that I turned it off and started to feel better.  Then, a week ago, I turned it on and became ill again.  I'm selling my home, so I'm having all of the appliances inspected.  That's how I found out about the leak.

Go figure...



Witchblade said:


> By the way, have you found out how much strength it takes to snap (crush) a man's wrist (on average)?



Not yet, but I'll look again.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 28, 2007)

I've always known you were responsible for Global Warming.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man!  I'm feeling a lot better, but read on to find out why.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you meet Obama?!



wow man, that is nuts..thats like a school near my house that got evacuated and permanently shut down because there was something in the vents that could cause cancer  

well i met him like 2 years ago. back then i think he was running for senate. he came to the park right by my house a couple times and gave a speech and whatnot, talked with people afterwards. my mom got his autograph on the first book he wrote. id have to say hes a pretty good guy. like i said im probably going to vote for him.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2007)

Delusional said:


> wow man, that is nuts..thats like a school near my house that got evacuated and permanently shut down because there was something in the vents that could cause cancer



CO2 won't give you cancer, it'll just kill you if you get enough of it.  Every winter, a lot of people die from it.  I got lucky.



Delusional said:


> well i met him like 2 years ago. back then i think he was running for senate. he came to the park right by my house a couple times and gave a speech and whatnot, talked with people afterwards. my mom got his autograph on the first book he wrote. id have to say hes a pretty good guy. like i said im probably going to vote for him.



That's pretty cool.  One of the things I like about him is that he doesn't take money from special interest groups.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 28, 2007)

How is this for a cardio workout?






YouTube Video


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It turns out that my furnace has a CO2 leak!



It leaks carbon dioxide?  Or do you mean carbon monoxide?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It leaks carbon dioxide?  Or do you mean carbon monoxide?



Yeah I foobared that. It was carbon monoxide.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

So very, very hot... 



danzik17 said:


> How is this for a cardio workout?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2007)

Always have a carbon Monoxide detector in the house.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you actually listened to her speak?  She's fucking nuts.



LOL! true. I dont  know i just think Obama seems like a good guy and competent.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah I foobared that. It was carbon monoxide.



Maybe it's still leaking...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Always have a carbon Monoxide detector in the house.



I thought that I did.  It turns out that it was just a smoke detector downstairs.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Maybe it's still leaking...


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

Lol, foobar...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, foobar...



Yeah, technically, fubar is spelled with a "u", but "fubared" just doesn't look or sound right.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, technically, fubar is spelled with a "u", but "fubared" just doesn't look or sound right.



Its true. Why ruin an amazing word with crappy spelling? I stand by your decision, sir.

Its also a great music player.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

*WBM, Day 3: I Like Me*

I'm really loving the DOMS that I get from this routine.  It's been a long time since I had it this intense.  w00t!

I need to bring down the weight on the Declines and the Hammer Curls.  It's all fine and dandy to do 80% on them when I haven't beat the shit out of my upper body with a mess of Chin-ups.  Real-world, it ain't gonna happen.

This is the first time that I've done Chin-ups in an appreciable amount.  I really like them.  They work my upper body in a great way.  Combined with the Dips, I expect great things for my upper body from this workout.


Chin-up
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)

Decline DB Bench Press
6 @ 65
6 @ 65
4 @ 65
3 @ 65

Hammer Curl
6 @ 35
6 @ 35
4 @ 35
3 @ 35

Standing Calf Raise
6 @ 190
6 @ 190
6 @ 190
6 @ 190

Leg Curl
6 @ 80
6 @ 80
6 @ 80
6 @ 80

Overhead Squat
6 @ 85
6 @ 85
6 @ 85
6 @ 85


29/10/2007


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice OH squats!  I cant do them cuz I'm afraid to drop the damn bar lol...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2007)

Great volume, DOMS.  Love OH squats.  They are also a great WU move, since they work so much at once.  2 or 3 light sets at the beginning and I'm ready to go!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, as the two previous have stated - great overhead squats!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 30, 2007)

nice looking workout doms ! good job


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 30, 2007)

maybe its the shaking titties in your avatar that attracts me to your journals, but you're doing a hell of a job.  I've never heard of the WBM, but you're doing some interesting exercises to go along with some interesting groupings.

Like everybody else said, the OH squats are real nice.


----------



## goob (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome squatting DOMS.  I tried overhead squats with measly 20 lb DB's and failed miserably, so kudos, good effort.

Do you have a dip machine at home to be able to do assisted dips?   Or have you enslaved a Mexican and made them do push ups while you stand on them?


----------



## Rubes (Oct 30, 2007)

nice workout. overhead squats are always fun.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 30, 2007)

nice workout DOMS

all that and then overhead squats at the end? crazy...just crazy man..crazy in a good way though


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice work!





vortrit said:


> Yeah, as the two previous have stated - great overhead squats!



Thanks, vortrit!

BTW, what does "vortrit" mean?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice OH squats!  I cant do them cuz I'm afraid to drop the damn bar lol...



Thanks, man!

I'm be way more okay with pitching 85 pounds doing OH Squat than pitching 240 doing Back Squats.  

Have you done them before?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Great volume, DOMS.  Love OH squats.  They are also a great WU move, since they work so much at once.  2 or 3 light sets at the beginning and I'm ready to go!



Thanks, Pylon!

I like any variation of Squats.  I like the OH in particular because you can't really cheat it. Well, except for one going deep enough, that is.  But I always try to go ATG.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2007)

Delusional said:


> nice looking workout doms ! good job



Thanks, man!

Maybe it's all in my head, but I swear that I can already see a difference in my shoulder, chest, and legs.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, vortrit!
> 
> BTW, what does "vortrit" mean?



It's a German word. It actually means "to ignore someone elses right of way." Something like that.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> maybe its the shaking titties in your avatar that attracts me to your journals, but you're doing a hell of a job.  I've never heard of the WBM, but you're doing some interesting exercises to go along with some interesting groupings.



The Waterbury Method is one of the (many) workouts created by Chad Waterbury.  This is simply the one that seemed to meat my goal (hypertrophy) and looked interesting.  Plus, I've never done 10x3, either.  So I thought that I really benefit from it.



soxmuscle said:


> Like everybody else said, the OH squats are real nice.



Thanks!  Like I've said previously, I really like the Back Squat and all of its variants.   I'm really looking forward to trying the Lumberjack Squat.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Awesome squatting DOMS.  I tried overhead squats with measly 20 lb DB's and failed miserably, so kudos, good effort.



Thanks, goob.  You should have seen me the first time I did BB OH Squats.  I did an empty bar, could barely go down (even though I go ATG on Back Squats), and almost fell over.  



goob said:


> Do you have a dip machine at home to be able to do assisted dips?   Or have you enslaved a Mexican and made them do push ups while you stand on them?





I have a could of adjustable metal sawhorses that I use.  I get the assistance by putting a chair behind me and placing my right foot on it.  I use as little help from my leg as possible.

So very, very ghetto...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2007)

Rubes said:


> nice workout. overhead squats are always fun.



Thanks, Rubes!

Yes...yes they are!  Doing my PR of 105 was tough!  A very underrated exercise, if you ask me!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout DOMS



Thanks for the support, Scarface! 



Scarface30 said:


> all that and then overhead squats at the end? crazy...just crazy man..crazy in a good way though



I really like the WBM.   It's a lot of fun!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> I'm be way more okay with pitching 85 pounds doing OH Squat than pitching 240 doing Back Squats.
> 
> Have you done them before?




I tried them once with just the bar and it didn't feel right, I was losing the bar every time.  Those lumber jack squats look a awesome idea!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I have a could of adjustable metal sawhorses that I use.  I get the assistance by putting a chair behind me and placing my right foot on it.  I use as little help from my leg as possible.
> 
> So very, very ghetto...



Not ghetto, hardcore!


----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

Those lumberjack squats look really interesting.......


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

Lol DOMS - i did exactly the same thing first time i OH Squatted too 

Squatting is great, though. Let me know how those Lumberjacks work out, they look pretty fun. Is the other end of the bar just free, or is it weighted/hinged?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> I tried them once with just the bar and it didn't feel right, I was losing the bar every time.  Those lumber jack squats look a awesome idea!



You should keep doing them.  They take some getting use to, but I think that they have some good benefits (especially for the hips).


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Not ghetto, hardcore!




Heh, I didn't think of it that way.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Those lumberjack squats look really interesting.......



Yep, they do.  I'm looking forward to doing them.  But they'll have to wait for a couple of months.  I have my routines planned out that far in advance.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol DOMS - i did exactly the same thing first time i OH Squatted too



  I bet that most do.



Gazhole said:


> Squatting is great, though. Let me know how those Lumberjacks work out, they look pretty fun. Is the other end of the bar just free, or is it weighted/hinged?



The bar gets pushed up against something.  I'd put them in a corner.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2007)

I was going to workout yesterday, but I decided to go shooting instead.  We went out into the desert about 45 minutes west of Salt Lake City.  I went with a friend, Matt, and his friend, Curtis.

I have a friend that's a gun dealer.  So I was able to shoot a wide range of guns.  Including the 1911 (a workhorse), Beretta 92FS, Glock 19 (a very good gun), a 22 rifle with a 3D scope (fun as hell, and deadly accurate), Mauser Model 98, Model 1891 Mosin rifle (the same model of Russian sniper rifle used in _Enemy at the Gates_), an AK-47, an AK-74, and a 22 hand gun (I forget what manufacturer).

In all, I fired off around 600 rounds in about 5 hours.  I doubt that I'd pass a GSR test for next _week._

We also used amarite (sp?).  It's a binary compound explosive.  It's a very safe material.  It only goes off when hit with a high-powered gun.  If it's set on fire, it'll just burn down.  Electricity, and blunt force, won't set it off either.

Matt brought an old computer along.  We put some amarite in it, put it out about 60 feet, and then Matt shot it.  It wasn't out far enough.  The part of the cover that comes off for servicing flew back at us.  It went right between Matt's car and Curtis.  A space of less than two feet.

On the way there, and back, I also did some drag racing.  We hit speeds of just over 130 MPH.  I should point out that I lost both times.  If all fairness, he is running an ex-police car with the Interceptor package still in it.  But I didn't lose by more than 15 feet. 

That sort of day doesn't come along often enough, so I put off my workout until today.  Which I'll do about 4PM or so.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds like fun man!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I was going to workout yesterday, but I decided to go shooting instead.  We went out into the desert about 45 minutes west of Salt Lake City.  I went with a friend, Matt, and his friend, *Curtis*.


I thought you didn't like 50?

Anyway, sounds like you had a great time. You did get the required sexy girl with the drag race, right?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 4, 2007)

Fair play, that sounds like one of the most fun ways to spend a day i can think of.

AK47 FTW!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Sounds like fun man!



It was a blast!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I thought you didn't like 50?



Didn't like 50? 



Witchblade said:


> Anyway, sounds like you had a great time. You did get the required sexy girl with the drag race, right?



She was there, but she got into the other guy's car.  I lost, remember?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Fair play, that sounds like one of the most fun ways to spend a day i can think of.



It really was.  I was 100% relaxed on Saturday.



Gazhole said:


> AK47 FTW!



No joke.  The AK-47 tore that shit up!  the accuracy blows though.  But that's what I'd expect from a fully-automatic gun.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2007)

*WBM, Day 4: Me Likey Squats*

Doing Back Squats 10x3 @ 200 is, for me, pretty brutal.  Put another way, I fucking loved it!  I think that Back Squats are King.  The one simple fact about Back Squats is that the weight _is on your fucking back_.  Deads and Bench have shit on Back Squats.

I under preformed on the Skullcrushers and the Bicep Curls.  But, based on percentages, I wasn't supposed to bring the numbers up, but I did anyway.  It didn't feel right to leave the poundages where I did them last week.


Back Squat
3 @ 200
3 @ 200
3 @ 200
3 @ 200
3 @ 200
3 @ 200
3 @ 200
3 @ 200
3 @ 200
3 @ 200

Dip 
6 @ BW (assisted)
6 @ BW (assisted)
6 @ BW (assisted)
6 @ BW (assisted)

BB Bent-over Row
6 @ 145
6 @ 145
6 @ 145
6 @ 145

Skullcrusher
6 @ 70
4 @ 70
4 @ 70
4 @ 70

BB Bicep Curl
6 @ 70
5 @ 70
5 @ 70
5 @ 70

Reverse Crunchie
6 @ BW
6 @ BW
6 @ BW
6 @ BW


04/11/2007


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 4, 2007)

that day at the range sounded pretty sweet! a 3D scope? that must have been pretty damn cool.

great workout by the way, 10x3x200 for squats...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2007)

Nicely done sir!  Back squats rule!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No joke.  The AK-47 tore that shit up!  the accuracy blows though.  But that's what I'd expect from a fully-automatic gun.



Its one of the best guns ever. If i had my encyclopedia of arms to hand (har har) id reel off a load of facts and sound smart .

Looks like an awesome workout! Lots of squats at that intensity can only bring progress.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice! Nice squatage.  Those are some strong bent over rows!


----------



## goob (Nov 5, 2007)

AK's rule.  I was surprised at the relative lack of kick on firing.  Flip it onto auto, and what fun....

Great workout DOMS.  I'm surprised you need to do assisted dips, all your lifts look really strong, and skullcrushers are really good, so it just seems surprising that you need assistance on them.  Godd job though.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> that day at the range sounded pretty sweet! a 3D scope? that must have been pretty damn cool.



It was.  No matter what angle you looking into the scope, including almost completely downward, the red dot is always on target.



Scarface30 said:


> great workout by the way, 10x3x200 for squats...



Thanks, Scarface!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nicely done sir!  Back squats rule!!!!



Thank, Pylon! Back Squats really are king.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Its one of the best guns ever. If i had my encyclopedia of arms to hand (har har) id reel off a load of facts and sound smart .



What makes the AK-47 so great (assuming that you don't buy it from the Chinese) is that you can submerge it in mud for a day, take it out, and it'll fire no problem.



Gazhole said:


> Looks like an awesome workout! Lots of squats at that intensity can only bring progress.



Thanks, Gaz!  Yeah, I'm really liking this workout. I've got about 3 more weeks to go before I'm done.  I'm betting my PRs take a jump.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Nice! Nice squatage.  Those are some strong bent over rows!




Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

goob said:


> AK's rule.  I was surprised at the relative lack of kick on firing.  Flip it onto auto, and what fun....


 
No joke.  I fired it, full auto, into a computer case and it tore that shit up!  I'd hate to be on the receiving end of that.



goob said:


> Great workout DOMS.  I'm surprised you need to do assisted dips, all your lifts look really strong, and skullcrushers are really good, so it just seems surprising that you need assistance on them.  Godd job though.



You might not know this, but this is only the _second time_ I've done dips.  I have an injury in my left shoulder, so I've stayed away from Dips, Pull-ups, and Military Presses.

But since I've started doing Military Presses, after a year's hiatus, I'm not feeling any pain, so its full speed ahead!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Didn't like 50?


Yeah, why go party with Curtis if you don't like him?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

Is that supposed to be 50 Cent?  Is so, I haven't listend to anything that he's done.  I've been told he's the Britney Spears of rap.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

I think that I've earned one of these again!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *WBM, Day 4: Me Likey Squats*
> 
> Doing Back Squats 10x3 @ 200 is, for me, pretty brutal.  Put another way, I fucking loved it!  I think that Back Squats are King.  The one simple fact about Back Squats is that the weight _is on your fucking back_.  Deads and Bench have shit on Back Squats.
> 
> ...



How the hell do you manage all this volume?  I would drop dead.  Either, because my weights are so much higher than what I started with, high volume at my weights destroys me, or maybe I am just completely overtrained and the slightest bit of volume kills me, or maybe I am just completely out of shape?  Sure I am strong on one rep sets, and up to 3 reps I am ok, but high rep sets and high volume just maim me big time.

For example, today, I did back squats at 8x5 and by the 7th and 8th sets I wanted to just die.  I would never have the energy or the drive to complete all the other stuff that you did AFTER your big 10 set stuff.

Kudos to you on your workout


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> How the hell do you manage all this volume?  I would drop dead.  Either, because my weights are so much higher than what I started with, high volume at my weights destroys me, or maybe I am just completely overtrained and the slightest bit of volume kills me, or maybe I am just completely out of shape?  Sure I am strong on one rep sets, and up to 3 reps I am ok, but high rep sets and high volume just maim me big time.
> 
> For example, today, I did back squats at 8x5 and by the 7th and 8th sets I wanted to just die.  I would never have the energy or the drive to complete all the other stuff that you did AFTER your big 10 set stuff.



I think that it's simply a function of how far more advanced you are than me.  I think that when the weights are that high, that volume may not be the key, but I'm going to find out. 

I've always liked high volume.  I used to do shit like this:



DOMS said:


> AM
> T-Bar Row (RI 3, 1/1/3/x)
> 175 @ 6
> 175 @ 6
> ...







Stewart20 said:


> Kudos to you on your workout



Thanks, Stewart!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2007)

Good stuff DOMS!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 5, 2007)

The volume isn't that high really. Actually it's not high at all, more like medium. 

Depends on what you're used to and the rest of the program of course.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good stuff DOMS!



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> The volume isn't that high really. Actually it's not high at all, more like medium.
> 
> Depends on what you're used to and the rest of the program of course.



I think that he's referring to just the Squats.  I think that doing 10x3 at 82% of my PR counts as high volume. 

Plus, I've never done 10x3 before.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice work. Good looking T-Bar rows.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think that he's referring to just the Squats.  I think that doing 10x3 at 82% of my PR counts as high volume.
> 
> Plus, I've never done 10x3 before.


The volume is medium, but the intensity is quite high => overall very tough.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice job, DOMS.

My new favorite Dexter line was from this week.  

_Oh, I'm am going to kill you.  I just don't have to._


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

Everything is relative! Its still harsh on the volume side though, the intensity isnt exactly low either which is a double whammy.

DOMS = the man


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice work. Good looking T-Bar rows.



Thanks, man...but those were Bent-over Rows.  I can do about 200 pounds on T-Bars.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> The volume is medium, but the intensity is quite high => overall very tough.



You're right.  I've some 4x6 plenty of time.  Which is 24 reps.  Not I'm doing 30, so it's above average, but not high.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice job, DOMS.
> 
> My new favorite Dexter line was from this week.
> 
> _Oh, I'm am going to kill you.  I just don't have to._



Thanks, Pylon!

That was a great show.  My favorite line was: "The voice in my head are back?  Excellent."


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Everything is relative! Its still harsh on the volume side though, the intensity isnt exactly low either which is a double whammy.
> 
> DOMS = the man



You, my friend, are way too kind.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2007)

Assail him, impale him, with monster truck force.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2007)

*WBM, Day 5: Off Day*

Day wasn't my best.  I burned out way too quickly.  As evidenced by the Military Presses.  It's like my strength level dropped by 20% (or more).  I didn't feel 100% going in to begin with, but I wasn't going to back down.

I think I need to take 5 off of the External Rotations.  They're supposed to be a supporting exercise, but I have to push too hard at the end to do them.

I was also sweating like a pig.  Which is something that I don't normally do.  


Bench Press
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155

Romanian Deadlift
6 @ 195
6 @ 195
6 @ 195
6 @ 195

Military Press
6 @ 100
6 @ 100
6 @ 100
1 @ 100

Standing Calf Raise
6 @ 195
6 @ 195
6 @ 195
6 @ 195

DB Upright Row
6 @ 45
6 @ 45
6 @ 45
5 @ 45

External Rotation
6 @ 20
5 @ 20
5 @ 20
4 @ 20


07/11/2007


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

Perhaps time for a short unload? Or could just be an off day, man.

Still looks pretty damned intense though, so i dont think you have much to worry about!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't worry about sweating like a pig, I get pretty bad to.  Damn thats a lot of benching.  What are you RI like?


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Assail him, impale him, with monster truck force.


 
That is the 'mission statement' for Bigdyl's school of sodomy.

That's a pretty awesome workout DOMS.  Pressing is superb.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Perhaps time for a short unload? Or could just be an off day, man.


 
I think it's just an off day.



Gazhole said:


> Still looks pretty damned intense though, so i dont think you have much to worry about!


 
Thanks, Gaz!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Don't worry about sweating like a pig, I get pretty bad to. Damn thats a lot of benching. What are you RI like?


 
Thanks, man!

I take 60 second RIs.  But I did take a full two minutes after the 7th rep.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2007)

goob said:


> That is the 'mission statement' for Bigdyl's school of sodomy.


 
  It's also a line from a Cake song.



goob said:


> That's a pretty awesome workout DOMS. Pressing is superb.


 
Thanks, goob!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 8, 2007)

I can only imagine you'd be sweating after that one! deads, bench and military pressing in one workout! awesome job


----------



## DOMS (Nov 11, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I can only imagine you'd be sweating after that one! deads, bench and military pressing in one workout! awesome job



Heh, that's funny, I never thought that I was doing deads, bench and military all in one workout.

Thanks, Scarface!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 11, 2007)

*WBM, Day 6: Change*

I'm really liking this workout.  I can see the changes, especially in my upper body.  My chest, delts, and tris have exploded.  I think it has more to do with the inclusion of Chin-ups and Dips more than anything else.  Though I have to image that the 10x3 isn't hurting anything.

I was a little weak with the Leg Curls, but that's not surprising.  I've always been weak in those.

I really do enjoy the Overhead Squats.  I can feel the workout that my core is getting.  If you haven't done them, give 'em a try!


Chin-ups
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)

Decline DB Bench Press
6 @ 65
6 @ 65
6 @ 65
6 @ 65

Hammer Curl
6 @ 35
6 @ 35
6 @ 35
6 @ 35

Standing Calf Raise
6 @ 195
6 @ 195
6 @ 195
6 @ 195

Leg Curl
6 @ 85
6 @ 85
5 @ 85
4 @ 85

Overhead Squat
6 @ 90
6 @ 90
6 @ 90
6 @ 90


11/11/2007


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

It sounds like 10x3  is working out vary well for you.  Keep up the good work and nice w/o!


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow. Looks like a blitzkreig workout!  Outstanding OH squats, they are a brutal move, hits the whole body, and that is some kick ass numbers.


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

Dang !  Nice workouts you got going on in here Doms!  

This is your 6th day and you're seeing changes already? YAY!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

Im likeing that 10X3 DOMS keep it up man!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 13, 2007)

OH squats at the end says it all. awesome workout DOMS


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

OH Squats are tough enough as they are without doing calf raises and leg curls before them  

You're not right!!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like your getting in some solid workouts. OH Squats are tough.


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

do you have a big pad behind you while doing the oh squats, just in case you fall backwards.  great looking workout. if you make great progress, then katt will want to try this one next. thanks


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

the other half said:


> do you have a big pad behind you while doing the oh squats, just in case you fall backwards.  great looking workout. if you make great progress, then katt will want to try this one next. thanks


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome Volume. Is the soreness from this  routine now as bad as the begining?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> It sounds like 10x3  is working out vary well for you.  Keep up the good work and nice w/o!



Yep, I never done 10x3.  So it's something new for my body.  Which it likes. 

Thanks, JailHouse!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow. Looks like a blitzkreig workout!  Outstanding OH squats, they are a brutal move, hits the whole body, and that is some kick ass numbers.



Thanks, goob.

On the last few reps of the last sets, I could feel muscles all over my torso getting a workout.  I mean it, I could _feel _them.  w00t!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

katt said:


> Dang !  Nice workouts you got going on in here Doms!



Thanks, katt!  It's Chad Waterbury's program.



			
				katt;1706541 This is your 6th day and you're seeing changes already? YAY![/quote said:
			
		

> I really can see the changes.  I has three things I've never done before: 10x3 set/rep, Dips, and Pull-ups.  Plus, it's been a year since I've done the Military Press.
> 
> I have a condition in my shoulder that made me foreswear these things for the last year or so.  But I figured what the hell, I'd try them.  And I've felt no pain so far.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Im likeing that 10X3 DOMS keep it up man!



Thanks, man!  Right now I'm 10x3 at 82% of my max.  The next workout, it's going to be 84%.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> OH squats at the end says it all. awesome workout DOMS



Thanks, Scarface!  OH Squats offer so much in one single workout.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> OH Squats are tough enough as they are without doing calf raises and leg curls before them



So very true!  I almost fell over twice!



SamEaston said:


> You're not right!!



Heh, that reminds me of one of my favorite lines from a song:  I'm not sick, but I'm not well.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Looks like your getting in some solid workouts. OH Squats are tough.




Thank, man!

OH Squats are one of the few exercises that you can't cheat on.  Well, except for not going down all the way.  But you can't swing your way thought it.  It can't really use gravity (if you go down too fast, you'll drop on your ass).  You can't jerk it either.

A damn fine exercise!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

the other half said:


> do you have a big pad behind you while doing the oh squats, just in case you fall backwards.  great looking workout.



 I almost fell over twice!



the other half said:


> if you make great progress, then katt will want to try this one next. thanks


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

katt said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Awesome Volume. Is the soreness from this  routine now as bad as the begining?




Thanks, man!

No, the DOMS isn't as severe as it was in the beginning, but it's still pretty intense.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)

*WBM, Day 7: Ain't Easy*

I've come to a conclusion about weight training: It ain't easy.  Go figure...

The Squats are getting harder.  I have to flex all of my back to maintain a neutral spine.  No joke, Squats are turning into a full body exercise.  Mind you, I like it!

I should note that on the Rows, I alternated between standard and Yates on each set.  I feel it gives the whole of my back a better pounding.


Back Squat
3 @ 205
3 @ 205
3 @ 205
3 @ 205
3 @ 205
3 @ 205
3 @ 205
3 @ 205
3 @ 205
3 @ 205
3 @ 205

Dips
6 @ BW (assisted)
6 @ BW (assisted)
6 @ BW (assisted)
6 @ BW (assisted)

BB Bent-over Rows
6 @ 145
6 @ 145
6 @ 145
6 @ 145

Skullcrusher
6 @ 70
6 @ 70
6 @ 70
3 @ 70

BB Biceps Curl
6 @ 70
6 @ 70
6 @ 70
6 @ 70

Reverse Crunchie
6 @ BW
6 @ BW
6 @ BW
6 @ BW



11/14/2007


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice workout. Very good looking squats. I take it your doing full body?


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 15, 2007)

DOMS - those squats are monstrous!

How do you find the pain the day after? Is it horrendous?


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice workout DOMS. That is an extremly brutal workout! Superb.

3 x 11 squats.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice workout. Very good looking squats. I take it your doing full body?



Thanks, vortirt!

Yeah, it's a full body routine, but each workout tends to focus on either push, pull, or legs.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> DOMS - those squats are monstrous!
> 
> How do you find the pain the day after? Is it horrendous?



Thanks, Sam!

Yes I do!  As I sit here at work, I can feel every muscle in my back.  Every single one of them is in the throes of DOMS.  The combination of keeping the spine neutral during Back Squats, and the alternating Rows, do a real number on the back.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> How do you find the pain the day after? Is it horrendous?



He doesn't have to find the pain.  It finds him.  

Nice looking workouts lately, DOMS!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 15, 2007)

great workout there DOMS

I like the idea of alternating between the Yates and regular to hit your back from all angles, very nice.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> He doesn't have to find the pain.  It finds him.
> 
> Nice looking workouts lately, DOMS!





Thanks, TT.  It's a Chad Waterbury program.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout there DOMS
> 
> I like the idea of alternating between the Yates and regular to hit your back from all angles, very nice.



Thanks, Scarface!

It really makes a *big *difference.  My back got a much better pounding.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 16, 2007)

I see you dont have to walk down any stairs to get out of your gym that would be funny to see after 11X3


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Scarface!
> 
> It really makes a *big *difference.  My *ass* got a much better pounding.



Hey, it's not my way, but if that's what make you happy.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video



There will be plenty of time for lifting weights when your living in a van down by the river.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I see you dont have to walk down any stairs to get out of your gym that would be funny to see after 11X3



  I have to walk upstairs to get my PWO shake.  It's a grueling affair...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Hey, it's not my way, but if that's what make you happy.



Uh-oh, Freudian slip alert!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> There will be plenty of time for lifting weights when your living in a van down by the river.



 

Chris was one of the best comedic talents of our time.  And he as a consummate method actor.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2007)

*WBM, Day 8: Cramp!*

It feels like I cramped both of my last, in the middle, down near the spine.  Painful!  

It may have something to do with forgetting to take a pre-WO shake and not having eaten in over four hours.  I think that was why I failed at the end of the RDLs and the Military Presses.

The numbers are starting to get a little tough.  On the bench I was doing 84% of my 1 RM.  It is most certainly worth it, however.

Bench Press
3 @ 160
3 @ 160
3 @ 160
3 @ 160
3 @ 160
3 @ 160
3 @ 160
3 @ 160
3 @ 160
3 @ 160

Romanian Deadlift
6 @ 200
6 @ 200
6 @ 200
5 @ 200

BB Military Press
6 @ 100
6 @ 100
6 @ 100
4 @ 100

Standing Calf Raise
6 @ 200
6 @ 200
6 @ 200
6 @ 200

DB Upright Row
6 @ 45
6 @ 45
6 @ 45
6 @ 45

External Rotation
6 @ 20
6 @ 20
6 @ 20
6 @ 20

17/11/2007


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 17, 2007)

You hadn't eaten in four hours and you thought the exercises were unexpectedly tough? I wouldn't even have made it through the first exercise!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You hadn't eaten in four hours and you thought the exercises were unexpectedly tough? I wouldn't even have made it through the first exercise!



I will never do that again.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 17, 2007)

^^..dear God! ...you went to the gym on an empty stomach and still had an awesome workout???

oh..and that half-naked girl ain't bad











... 

she's hot!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


>





DOMS said:


> I will never do her again.




Wore you out, did she?


----------



## Rubes (Nov 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2007)

LOL


----------



## goob (Nov 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


>


 
She is spectacular.  Oh, yes.  Wild horses baby, wild horses.

Great workout DOMS.  I've worked out without eating for 4 hours before, it just does not work.  But niether does eating too soon before your workout.

"It's a tightrope man, a fucking tightrope...."


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 19, 2007)

...I'm just visiting your journal because I wanted to see the pic.

Hey, at least I'm honest.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

Who is she? I should at least know the name of who im fucking in my head.

Im not a slut.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Who is she? I should at least know the name of who im fucking in my head.
> 
> Im not a slut.



Mrs. Vortrit


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice workout. That's a strong Military Press my brother!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2007)

DOMS i need your advice sent you a PM. Its not urgent but its kinda important.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 20, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Mrs. Vortrit


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Mrs. Vortrit



Kudos!


----------



## the other half (Nov 20, 2007)

holy shit, great workouts, you must be pushing yourself that hard just knowing that you have such a smoking hot woman waiting at home to take care of all  your aching muscles.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> ^^..dear God! ...you went to the gym on an empty stomach and still had an awesome workout???
> 
> oh..and that half-naked girl ain't bad
> 
> ...



She's incredible. 

Thanks, man.  Yeah, working on an empty stomach = not so smart.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Wore you out, did she?



I nearly broke my wrist.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

goob said:


> She is spectacular.  Oh, yes.  Wild horses baby, wild horses.
> 
> Great workout DOMS.  I've worked out without eating for 4 hours before, it just does not work.  But niether does eating too soon before your workout.
> 
> "It's a tightrope man, a fucking tightrope...."



Thanks, goob.  Like I've said, I've learned my lesson.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> ...I'm just visiting your journal because I wanted to see the pic.
> 
> Hey, at least I'm honest.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Who is she? I should at least know the name of who im fucking in my head.
> 
> Im not a slut.



I have no idea who she is.  But I'd hit the chick in your avatar.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Mrs. Vortrit


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice workout. That's a strong Military Press my brother!!!



Thanks, man! Especially considering that I hadn't done them in over a year, and wasn't supposed to do them ever again!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> DOMS i need your advice sent you a PM. Its not urgent but its kinda important.



I got you covered, man!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

the other half said:


> holy shit, great workouts, you must be pushing yourself that hard just knowing that you have such a smoking hot woman waiting at home to take care of all  your aching muscles.





Thanks, man.  The Waterbury Method has done wonders for me.  Now if I could just get a handle on my diet and stop being a fatass.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2007)

*WBM, Day 9: Birth*


The Declines are a bitch to do by myself.  When I'm done, I have to pretty much do a 140 pound sit up.  I hug the DBs to my chest and sit up. The first set is easy, but by the fourth set, it's feels like I'm going to give birth to my colon. 

I burnt out a little at the end of the curls, but that's par for the course.  I've never been that great at Lying Curls.

I'm really starting to go very deep on the OH Squats. Although I almost fell on my ass during the second set.

I'm not going to workout again until next Tuesday.  I'm going to be out of town.  I'm going to see if I can make a habit out of running and stretching during that time.

Chin-up
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)

Decline DB Bench Press
6 @ 70
6 @ 70
6 @ 70
6 @ 70

Hammer Curl
6 @ 40
6 @ 40
6 @ 40
6 @ 40

Standing Calf Raise
6 @ 200
6 @ 200
6 @ 200
6 @ 200

Leg Curl
6 @ 85
6 @ 85
6 @ 85
4 @ 85

Overhead Squat
6 @ 90
6 @ 90
6 @ 90
6 @ 90


20/11/2007


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice DB Bench numbers! I know what you mean about dumping the weight though. Getting up sucks, that's why I just drop it to the floor in a 'controlled' manner (as in: doing an excentric hammer curl so the weight hits the floor). Especially if you're already on a decline, that's a lot easier. Might be a bit noisy though.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice Decline Bench!!! Good workout. Solid!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I got you covered, man!



Thxks buddy once again i appreciate your advice.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice Decline Bench!!! Good workout. Solid!



I have to agree and thats a hell of a difficult setup with DBs on a decline bench.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The Declines are a bitch to do by myself.  When I'm done, I have to pretty much do a 140 pound sit up.  I hug the DBs to my chest and sit up. The first set is easy, but by the fourth set, it's feels like I'm going to give birth to my colon.



How far off the ground are the DBs when you're at the bottom of the press?  Is it possible to get a mat of some kind and lower/drop the DBs when done?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy turkey day, DOMS!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

nothing short of some superb workouts in here DOMS, very nice!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Nice DB Bench numbers! I know what you mean about dumping the weight though. Getting up sucks, that's why I just drop it to the floor in a 'controlled' manner (as in: doing an excentric hammer curl so the weight hits the floor). Especially if you're already on a decline, that's a lot easier. Might be a bit noisy though.



Thanks, man!

I workout in my home office.  If things go wrong, I'm willing to pitch the DBs, but I risk damaging my PC and wood walls.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice Decline Bench!!! Good workout. Solid!



Thanks, vortrit!  I really do like this workout.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thxks buddy once again i appreciate your advice.



Glad to help!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I have to agree and thats a hell of a difficult setup with DBs on a decline bench.



It's a press and an ab workout all it one!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How far off the ground are the DBs when you're at the bottom of the press?  Is it possible to get a mat of some kind and lower/drop the DBs when done?



I can drop them, probably without hitting my PC or wall, but I'd feel like a wuss.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Happy turkey day, DOMS!



I hope your Thanksgiving went well, too!

I read the third Dexter novel.  I'm going to put the rest of my post in white, so I don't spoil anything for readers of my journal.  If you quote, remember to delete that section (otherwise the white text will show in the gray background of a quote).

I liked the book. Yeah, he took it in a semi-mystical direction, but that adds another dimension to Dexter.  Otherwise, especially over time, it's just book after book of basic killing.

I really like how Cody and Astor are playing more predominant roles.

My favorite quote (from memory):  "He showed my his teeth.  You could only call it a smile if you though that torturing animals is funny."


----------



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nothing short of some superb workouts in here DOMS, very nice!



Thanks, Scarface!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2007)

*WBM, Day 10: The beginning of the end*
This begins the last week of this routine.  I'm dead serious about the gains that I've made in terms of size over the last 6 weeks or so.  I'm also expecting some good gains in my PRs.  Which I'll test a week after I'm done with day 12.

I had to up the RI on the Squats to 2 minutes.  It was just too hard to do 10x3 @ 86% with a 1 minute RI.  But I'm more interested in moving the weight than keeping a short RI.

After my workout, I went out for a 1 mile "jog" in a brisk 32 degrees in shorts and shirt. Which, according to weather.com, felt like 24.  Actually, I think it felt like someone was poking needles in my quads.

I put quotes around jog, because I only spent 2 and half minutes actually jogging and the rest walking.  I've always hated cardio and I suck ass at endurance.  But that's why I went out tonight.  I had to prove to myself that I'd do cardio no matter what.  I'm going to cardio my ass off to drop 10-15 pounds.

Back Squat
3 @ 210
3 @ 210
3 @ 210
3 @ 210
3 @ 210
3 @ 210
3 @ 210
3 @ 210
3 @ 210
3 @ 210

Dip
6 @ BW (assisted)
6 @ BW (assisted)
6 @ BW (assisted)
6 @ BW (assisted)

BB Bent-over Row (alternating standard and Yates)
6 @ 150
6 @ 150
6 @ 150
6 @ 150

Skullcrusher
6 @ 70
6 @ 70
6 @ 70
6 @ 70

BB Biceps Curl
6 @ 70
6 @ 70
6 @ 70
6 @ 70

Reverse Crunch
6 @ BW
6 @ BW
6 @ BW
6 @ BW

Jog: 1 miles, 2.5 minutes actual


27/11/2007


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2007)

What kind of program are you training with now, DOMS?

And keep up the hard work with the chin ups, progressing with them can be discouraging at times but you can improve them.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2007)

Long time, no see! 



fufu said:


> What kind of program are you training with now, DOMS?


 
It's called the Waterbury Method.  I purchased his books, and chose this one because it's suppose to help with hypertrophy.  Which is has.



fufu said:


> And keep up the hard work with the chin ups, progressing with them can be discouraging at times but you can improve them.


 
Thanks, fufu!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 28, 2007)

Good work getting some cardio in just make sure you constantly progress brother D! Squats looking very good to that in itself is a unique kind of endurance.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 28, 2007)

My god man! 10 sets of Squats?? That's amazing - i'd be lucky to drag my ass anywhere after that. Fantastic 

Waterbury Method eh? Sounds interesting 

Will be good to see how you've improved when you're done - nice work!


----------



## katt (Nov 28, 2007)

Holy Squatolies!  Nice job!


----------



## goob (Nov 28, 2007)

Wowser!!!  Crazy ass squats in here!   Only one explination.  I must have strayed into DOMS journal, no-one else is mad enough to do 10 sets......


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Long time, no see!
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Waterbury Method.  I purchased his books, and chose this one because it's suppose to help with hypertrophy.  Which is has.



cool cool. I saw that at the beginning of your journal but I didn't know if you had changed since you started it. Congrats on the success, looks different from most stuff I have seen.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good work getting some cardio in just make sure you constantly progress brother D! Squats looking very good to that in itself is a unique kind of endurance.



Thanks, Brutus!  Running that in weather is all about endurance.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> My god man! 10 sets of Squats?? That's amazing - i'd be lucky to drag my ass anywhere after that. Fantastic



Thanks, Sam!  Not only did I drag my ass, but I ran.  And I ran today, too.



SamEaston said:


> Waterbury Method eh? Sounds interesting



If you'd like, I can post images of the pages from the book.



SamEaston said:


> Will be good to see how you've improved when you're done - nice work!



You and me both.  The 5x5 gave me strength, the HIT gave me fat loss, and the WBM has put size on.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2007)

katt said:


> Holy Squatolies!  Nice job!



Thanks, katt.  This stuff is brutal.  Which is why I still think that Platz is king.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2007)

goob said:


> Wowser!!!  Crazy ass squats in here!   Only one explination.  I must have strayed into DOMS journal, no-one else is mad enough to do 10 sets......



Mad...stupid...fucked up...  It all fits. 

Thanks, goob.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> cool cool. I saw that at the beginning of your journal but I didn't know if you had changed since you started it. Congrats on the success, looks different from most stuff I have seen.



This is very different from anything I've done.  It really has packed the size on.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2007)

I jogged for 1.5 miles tonight.  I didn't time how much I spent actually jogging.

Weather.com says:
*27°F (-3**°C for you metric people)*
*Feels Like
19°F

*Owie...


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Sam!  Not only did I drag my ass, but I ran.  And I ran today, too.
> 
> *If you'd like, I can post images of the pages from the book*.
> 
> You and me both.  The 5x5 gave me strength, the HIT gave me fat loss, and the WBM has put size on.



Please - if you could, that would be great! 

I need to increase strength for a strength competition in March (just a wee one on EB.com, nothing major!), so i was going to go for 12 weeks at 5x5, followed by a stint at something else. I reckon this Waterbury Method might be just the ticket, but im guessing you couldn't really do it for 12 weeks right? I mean, that's just crazy 

Oh - and jogging outside in that temperature can't be good for you. I remember rowing on a loch in Glasgow in the winter the day before it froze over. We had to stop every 5 mins so i could blow my nose and every 10 mins so we could take our hands off the blades and stick them up our jumpers to warm them up! Madness!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Please - if you could, that would be great!
> 
> I need to increase strength for a strength competition in March (just a wee one on EB.com, nothing major!), so i was going to go for 12 weeks at 5x5, followed by a stint at something else. I reckon this Waterbury Method might be just the ticket, but im guessing you couldn't really do it for 12 weeks



Here are the pages.

Let me know how the 5x5 works for you.  And, if you do the WBM, how that works for you.



SamEaston said:


> right? I mean, that's just crazy



Not all pain is gain, but most pain is fun. 



SamEaston said:


> Oh - and jogging outside in that temperature can't be good for you. I remember rowing on a loch in Glasgow in the winter the day before it froze over. We had to stop every 5 mins so i could blow my nose and every 10 mins so we could take our hands off the blades and stick them up our jumpers to warm them up! Madness!



Yeah, running in sub-freezing temperates is rough, but I kind of like it.  Plus, it proves (to myself) my commitment to cardio.  And I've sucked ass at cardio in the past.

After doing heavy squats and two days of running, I thought that I'd developed shin splits.  It turns out that I destroyed (in a good way) my tibialis anterior muscles.  These are the muscles that sit just to the outside of the shin bone (tibia).  It feels like I've never really worked them before.  Good stuff!
.
.
.
.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 30, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean about the shin confusion. I get the same thing when I start running for the first time after a lay-off. I've actually had shin splints in the past, so I'm extra careful.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Here are the pages.
> 
> Let me know how the 5x5 works for you.  And, if you do the WBM, how that works for you.
> 
> ...



You are a star - thank you very much. I'm going to settle in for the night and read these pages!

I just finished my first 5x5 program about a month ago, and i saw great results with it. In fact, i am planning to start another one just after Xmas, then i can re-evaluate where i am and what still needs to be done to get me looking better!

I will definitely give this a go at some point - just trying new things makes me really excited about going to the gym! 

Thanks again DOMS  Oh and i know what you mean about the shin thingy. Hurts like a bitch!


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I know exactly what you mean about the shin confusion. I get the same thing when I start running for the first time after a lay-off. I've actually had shin splints in the past, so I'm extra careful.


 
Shin splints are a bitch.  Such an annoying injury, but can be avoided by stetching your legs well beforehand.  If I don't stretch before a run, I feel their onset pretty quickly.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I know exactly what you mean about the shin confusion. I get the same thing when I start running for the first time after a lay-off. I've actually had shin splints in the past, so I'm extra careful.



You know i got them before i started using arch supports when i went running so maybe you should buy some and try em out.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You know i got them before i started using arch supports when i went running so maybe you should buy some and try em out.



I found a solution that works really well for me.

Stop running


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 1, 2007)

Stretching, proper shoes, proper warm-up, progressive resistance, softer underground. The usual.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 1, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I found a solution that works really well for me.
> 
> Stop running


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I know exactly what you mean about the shin confusion. I get the same thing when I start running for the first time after a lay-off. I've actually had shin splints in the past, so I'm extra careful.



It's been a long time since I have had them.  They do _not_ fall into the category of fun pain.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> You are a star - thank you very much. I'm going to settle in for the night and read these pages!



You're welcome!



SamEaston said:


> I just finished my first 5x5 program about a month ago, and i saw great results with it. In fact, i am planning to start another one just after Xmas, then i can re-evaluate where i am and what still needs to be done to get me looking better!



I tried to do the 5x5 a second time, about 4 months after I stopped the first time, and I couldn't do it.  I think I need to take a year off between those workouts. But YMMV. 



SamEaston said:


> Thanks again DOMS  Oh and i know what you mean about the shin thingy. Hurts like a bitch!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Shin splints are a bitch.  Such an annoying injury, but can be avoided by stetching your legs well beforehand.  If I don't stretch before a run, I feel their onset pretty quickly.





Witchblade said:


> Stretching, proper shoes, proper warm-up, progressive resistance, softer underground. The usual.



Thanks for the tip, guys.  I don't have them now, but I'd really like to avoid them.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2007)

*WBM, Day 11: Burned*

Once again, the 10x3 @ 86% just toasted me.  I did a 1 minute RI between the first four sets, but had to switch to two on the remaining sets.  Plus, they had a detrimental affect on the following shoulder workouts (Military and Uprights).

I think I may have aggravated the injury in my left shoulder.  But that's okay since this is the second to last workout.  I can tough it out for another day and then give it some time to heal.
*
Edit*: I stand corrected.  On the Upright Rows, I was suppose to do 45, but, by mistake, did 50.  Which happens to be my old PR.  So, not only did I do well, but I'm pretty sure I could hit a new PR if I tried.

Yeah, for bad math skills.


Bench Press
3 @ 165
3 @ 165
3 @ 165
3 @ 165
3 @ 165
3 @ 165
3 @ 165
3 @ 165
3 @ 165
3 @ 165

Romanian Deadlift
6 @ 205
6 @ 205
6 @ 205
6 @ 205

Military Press
6 @ 105
6 @ 105
4 @ 105
4 @ 105

Standing Calf Raise
6 @ 205
6 @ 205
6 @ 205
6 @ 205

DB Upright Row
6 @ 50
5 @ 50
5 @ 50
5 @ 50

External Rotation
6 @ 20
6 @ 20
6 @ 20
6 @ 20


01/12/2007


----------



## katt (Dec 1, 2007)

So, one more workout and your going to switch it up?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2007)

katt said:


> So, one more workout and your going to switch it up?



Yep.  I'm going to do the Total Strength Program that focuses on increase my bench.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 2, 2007)

great workout DOMS

this new training program seems great. would it be recommended for someone who is trying to gain a little size? and as for the 10x3 at the beginning is that to keep the strength up?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking good D. Increasing that bench is always fun stuff!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 2, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout DOMS
> 
> this new training program seems great. would it be recommended for someone who is trying to gain a little size? and as for the 10x3 at the beginning is that to keep the strength up?



Thanks, Scarface!

Everyone is different, but I packed on enough size that it's easily noticeable.  That's why I chose this exercise.  According to Waterbury, it's meant for hypertrophy.  And, from where I sit, the man is honest. 

Strength and size are not mutually exclusive.  If  you get one, you're going to get some of the other.  But I you're correct.  Doing a 10x3 and upping the 1RM % from 80 to 86 has probably done wonders for my 1RM.  My current PR on Bench is 190, but I just did 10x3 @ 165.  I'm willing to bet that I can hit a new PR.


----------



## goob (Dec 2, 2007)

Great job DOMS, that workout looks brutal.  Your pressing strength is very impressive.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi DOMS 

I've had a read through the Waterbury Method pages you posted up and it looks like it's going to be the most difficult thing i've ever done. I have a couple of questions though, maybe you would have time to answer?

Firstly, Im guessing i will need to do a one rep max for each exercise before i begin? Did you do that?

Second, what do you do on the days inbetween workouts? Are you allowed to do anything, like cardio, or is it not recommended?

Third, and last , what are external rotations?

Thank you so much DOMS - you're very good


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Looking good D. Increasing that bench is always fun stuff!



Thanks, man!

I've always made it a point not to put my bench before any other part of my body, but hell yeah, it's good to see it go up.  I'm betting that I can hit 200 when I test next time.

Hell, my next routine will focus on just my bench. w00t!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Great job DOMS, that workout looks brutal.  Your pressing strength is very impressive.


Thanks, goob!

But my bench isn't even one body weight yet.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, goob!
> 
> But my bench isn't even one body weight yet.


You've kinda been up and down with minor injuries and vacation and all ... what is your bench at nowadays?  Max that is ...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hi DOMS



 Sam!



SamEaston said:


> Firstly, Im guessing i will need to do a one rep max for each exercise before i begin? Did you do that?



Yes, I tested my 1RM on *all *of the exercises in this routine.  You can find them at the end of my last journal.  I didn't want to shortchange myself by guessing or using a 1RM calculator.  I think that really paid off.



SamEaston said:


> Second, what do you do on the days inbetween workouts? Are you allowed to do anything, like cardio, or is it not recommended?



Up until last week, I didn't do _any _cardio.  I use to hate cardio, but I'm learning to like it.  Between the heavy squats and running (if that's your poison), you need to keep an eye on your knees and shins.



SamEaston said:


> Third, and last , what are external rotations?



I've attached the page from the book that explains what these are.



SamEaston said:


> Thank you so much DOMS - you're very good



You're too kind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You've kinda been up and down with minor injuries and vacation and all ... what is your bench at nowadays?  Max that is ...



It use to be 190.  But now I can do 10x3 @ 165, so I'm guessing that I can probably hit 200 or so.  I'm moving my family up to Boise this next weekend, so I'll have to wait until the following week to find out.  This week I'm going to finish off my routine.  Probably tomorrow.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh, and my current body weight is around 210 or so. But I haven't weighed myself in a couple of months, so I'll need to do that this week.


----------



## goob (Dec 3, 2007)

What would be your ideal weight DOMS?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

goob said:


> What would be your ideal weight DOMS?



About 215 at 10% body fat.


----------



## goob (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> About 215 at 10% body fat.


 
And you are 210, with ????? BF?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

goob said:


> And you are 210, with ????? BF?



I don't know.  I've yet to have it tested.  But I'm going to be getting 3 weeks of "me" time, so I'll get it tested then.  I'm guessing around 15-18%.  But that's just a blind guess.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

*WBM, Day 12: Fini*

Today marks the last day of this routine as well as my last workout in this house.  I'll spend about two weeks in an apartment, and then it's on to Boise.

Change bring opportunity!

I have to admit that I slouched in my final workout.  I took 2 minutes between the majority of my sets.  Working at 86% is a bitch.  I clearly understand now why this routine is only 12 days.

On a positive note, I was very strong on the Leg Curls.  This has routinely been an exercise that I've struggled with.  But tonight, it felt absolutely easy. 

My next workout will be the Total Strength Program aimed at benching.

Chin-up
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)
3 @ BW (assisted)

Decline DB Bench Press
6 @ 70
6 @ 70
6 @ 70
6 @ 70

Hammer Curl
6 @ 45
6 @ 45
6 @ 45
6 @ 45

Standing Calf Raise
6 @ 205
6 @ 205
6 @ 205
6 @ 205

Leg Curl
6 @ 85
6 @ 85
6 @ 85
6 @ 85

Overhead Squat
6 @ 95
6 @ 95
6 @ 95
6 @ 95


04/12/2007


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2007)

nice calf raises and squats!!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sam!
> 
> I've attached the page from the book that explains what these are.
> 
> .[/COLOR]



Sorry DOMS - did i miss this? I might be blind, but i can't see any attachments!

After seeing your workouts, im actually looking forward to starting this (in a weird kind of way!).


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Sorry DOMS - did i miss this? I might be blind, but i can't see any attachments!
> 
> After seeing your workouts, im actually looking forward to starting this (in a weird kind of way!).



What the fuck?  I attached two PDF files!

When I get to work, I'll report them.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

Okay, I'm uploading the PDFs again.

Well...it just told me that I've already uploaded them. 

So here's the links:

The Waterbury Method, page 1 & page 2.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

Okay, I feel like a moron.  They're attached to this post on the previous page.


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2007)

No you're not a moron.. I printed them the first time.   They may have gotten lost in our "glitch"


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

katt said:


> No you're not a moron.. I printed them the first time.   They may have gotten lost in our "glitch"




Nope, they're there.  It's just that I've written two large posts to Sam, I went stupid about which post I attached the PDFs to.

But I'd be happy to blame the computer.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS - thank you!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

Giggity...
18000posts


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Giggity...
> 18000posts



Giggity giggity goo. Nice workout brother D!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Giggity giggity goo. Nice workout brother D!



Thanks, Brutus.  That was such a good routine to do.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

.
.
.
.


----------



## goob (Dec 5, 2007)

Great workout DOMS.  I can't wait to see what you would put in that blog of yours.  No holds barred, DOMS let loose against the Mexican nation....

Should have some good comic potential.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

goob said:


> Great workout DOMS.  I can't wait to see what you would put in that blog of yours.  No holds barred, DOMS let loose against the Mexican nation....
> 
> Should have some good comic potential.



  I'm not going to do a blog.  I'd rather just post some tidbits here.  Besides, you wouldn't really want to know what goes through my head each day.  I tried to tell a friend once, but he told me to stop.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I picked up a new chair (similar to the one below).  It really does feel good.  But you need to have good posture to enjoy it.

........................




.
.
.
.
.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 5, 2007)

Reminds me of some type of contraption I might see in freaky porn


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Reminds me of some type of contraption I might see in freaky porn


 
 is it wrong that i thought exactly the same thing when i saw that?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Reminds me of some type of contraption I might see in freaky porn





Gazhole said:


> is it wrong that i thought exactly the same thing when i saw that?



Now that you guys mention it...  I want to get the Japanese chick from fufu's journal and bend her over it.


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh that's totally a porn chair Doms!!   Let me know how it works, I may have to order one..


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Oh that's totally a porn chair Doms!!   Let me know how it works, I may have to order one..



My chair isn't silver, it's black.  The silver one in the picture makes me think it's missing the stirrups.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

That's cool! It's similar to my mums chair for doing on-site massage, except that one has a bit to rest your face and arms on. I bet it's actually quite comfy, no?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> That's cool! It's similar to my mums chair for doing on-site massage, except that one has a bit to rest your face and arms on. I bet it's actually quite comfy, no?



Yes, it's very comfortable.  But only if you have good posture and a strong back.  Otherwise, I'd imagine it'd be rather uncomfortable to keep your trunk up.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, and you couldn't take a power nap on one of those either! One minute you're feeling a bit tired, next minute you're on the floor


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I forgot to mention that I picked up a new chair (similar to the one below).  It really does feel good.  But you need to have good posture to enjoy it.
> 
> ........................
> 
> ...



How could one possibly enjoy this besides for porn?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> How could one possibly enjoy this besides for porn?



Kneeling is more natural then sitting with your knees at 90 degrees.  It promotes better circulation.  And, like I said, it's only comfortable if you don't slouch.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have to agree with the above posts...only comfy for gettin freaky


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I have to agree with the above posts...only comfy for gettin freaky



I accept.


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm not going to do a blog. I'd rather just post some tidbits here. Besides, you wouldn't really want to know what goes through my head each day. I tried to tell a friend once, but he told me to stop.


 
That's a shame, I think you'd have some quality material in there.  Would be very funny.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey DOMS - hows the moving going?

I love moving into a new house. Everything has its place and is all neat and tidy.

Doesn't last long though, does it? Given a week or two its all covered in dust and those glass cabinets now seem like a really bad idea!


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2007)

where are the workouts DOMsy?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Today marks the last day of this routine as well as my last workout in this house.  I'll spend about two weeks in an apartment, and then it's on to Boise.
> 
> Change bring opportunity!



What's up with Boise?  I thought you had your sights set on moving to LA?


----------



## goob (Dec 13, 2007)

Boise in the hood??????

DOMS won't like that....


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 13, 2007)

DOMS invites five of his friends to his new house to check it out.

Friend 1: Ey man, is that one of those porn chairs?
DOMS: No, it's actually very comfortable.
Friend 2: I saw Jenna Jameson on one of those, that shit was shot.
DOMS: It's not a porn chair. You just need a strong back to sit on it.
Friend 3 coming back from the toilet: Ey DOMS, that's a porn chair isn't it?
DOMS, slightly agitated: It's a normal chair. It's really comfortable.
Friend 2: Jenna thought it was more than just comfortable.
Friend 4: I'm with the rest of the group, that's definitely a porn chair.
Friend 5: Shit I'd like to fu...
*DOMS knocks friend 5 out*: IT'S NOT A FUCKING PORN CHAIR DAMNIT! IT'S REALLY COMFORTABLE. YOU JUST NEED GOOD POSTURE TO SIT ON IT DAMNIT!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2007)

goob said:


> That's a shame, I think you'd have some quality material in there.  Would be very funny.



Funny...scary...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey DOMS - hows the moving going?
> 
> I love moving into a new house. Everything has its place and is all neat and tidy.
> 
> Doesn't last long though, does it? Given a week or two its all covered in dust and those glass cabinets now seem like a really bad idea!



The family, and stuff, is already moved up to Boise.  I'm staying down here in a hotel until the 21st.

Yeah, I like cleaning house when I move.  But I really, really hate to move otherwise.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> where are the workouts DOMsy?



I don't have access to my equipment right now.  But I'm going to go to Gold's this Saturday to test my PRs.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What's up with Boise?  I thought you had your sights set on moving to LA?



I will, but I have to wait for the housing prices to fall enough before I can afford a house in LA.  The type of house that I'm looking for sold for $700,000 10 months ago.  Those same houses are going for $500,000 now.  I'm going to see how far they'll drop over the next year.

The house I have in Boise is 2000 sq. ft., 4 bed, 3 full bath (including a master bath), and a 3 car garage.  And it only costs $960 a month.  It's a good place to hole up until I'm ready to go to Cali.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Boise in the hood??????
> 
> DOMS won't like that....



Yeah, there are already a bunch of Mexicans there.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> DOMS invites five of his friends to his new house to check it out.
> 
> Friend 1: Ey man, is that one of those porn chairs?
> DOMS: No, it's actually very comfortable.
> ...


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2007)

ooo a public gym I see.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> ooo a public gym I see.


For the first time in years.   It should be interesting.  All I'm going to do is PRs and play around.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 14, 2007)

hope the moving is going well DOMS nothing like a new house for Christmas!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey, was that a porn chair I saw on the last page?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey, was that a porn chair I saw on the last page?



Yes DOMS was just explaining its porn uses to us.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> hope the moving is going well DOMS nothing like a new house for Christmas!



It's all done.  I'm just holed up in a hotel until this Friday and then I'm leaving Salt Lake.  It's like leaving Las Vegas, except there's no Elizabeth Shue-quality hooker and booze.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey, was that a porn chair I saw on the last page?



Yes...yes it was. Would you like to lean more about it?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Yes DOMS was just explaining its porn uses to us.



Come on over and I'll give you a free demonstration.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2007)

Not being able to workout is really fucking with me.  I feel lethargic.

Well...not to mention that I've stopped drinking diet soda.  My energy level is shit.


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Come on over and I'll give you a free demonstration.


 
Really?  Is your wife hot???


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Really?  Is your wife hot???



 I love you G!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I love you G!


You guys wanna barrow my chair?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You guys wanna barrow my chair?



Apparently just your wife


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

does she have a hot sister?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Not being able to workout is really fucking with me.  I feel lethargic.
> 
> Well...not to mention that I've stopped drinking diet soda.  My energy level is shit.



Why the change? Trying to drop a caffeine addiction or something?


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2007)

Dropping the diet soda should make you feel better,, shouldn't it????

I mean, except for the lack of caffiene..  drink more water!!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Apparently just your wife


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> does she have a hot sister?


She's the youngest of her family.  I hope you like experienced women.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Why the change? Trying to drop a caffeine addiction or something?



Just for health reasons.  I figure it'll do me good to cut out the carbonic acid and sugar substitutes.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2007)

katt said:


> Dropping the diet soda should make you feel better,, shouldn't it????
> 
> I mean, except for the lack of caffiene..  drink more water!!



I picked up two bottles of Readline to help me come off the sode.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2007)

801-520-8337


----------



## katt (Dec 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I picked up two bottles of Readline to help me come off the sode.



shiiiiittttt... Redline?    Good god!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2007)

katt said:


> shiiiiittttt... Redline?    Good god!


I'm drinking the second half of the first bottle right now.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> 801-520-8337


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


>


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


>


----------



## Pylon (Dec 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I picked up two bottles of Readline to help me come off the sode.





DOMS said:


> I'm drinking the second half of the first bottle right now.



I didn't realize it came in single serving bottles.  I buy the 240cc bottle where the max dosage is 5 ml at a time.  Drink half the bottle of that and they'd be scraping you off the ceiling.    Either that or you'd be dead.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2007)

DOMS + half a bottle of Redline + porn chair = happy wife


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry christmas, CR. I hope you're not getting bored in that hotel room.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas DOMS!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy holidays, DOMS!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 26, 2007)

I hope you made it to your family for the Holidays..no one should be alone!!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> DOMS + half a bottle of Redline + porn chair = happy wife


  I had three full bottles in one day.    Plus I gave one to the cop that gave me a speeding ticket.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Merry christmas, CR. I hope you're not getting bored in that hotel room.



Thanks, man!  No, I'm at home, in Boise, with the family and Christmas went swimmingly.  I hope yours went well, too.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Merry Christmas DOMS!



You too, man.  Isn't this your first Christmas as a father?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you!



Thanks, pretty woman.   I hope yours went the same.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Happy holidays, DOMS!



You too, Pylon.  I had a great Christmas day.  I got me a 22" LCD. With a 2ms response time!!! w00t!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I hope you made it to your family for the Holidays..no one should be alone!!



I did, B.  It's run watching the kids open their present.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I was going to workout today, to test some PRs, but such was not to be.

I went sledding in the morning.  At one point, I was launched from the sled, doing 20MPH, and landed squarely on my right should, and the back of my neck, on the iced ramp.  With is a lot like hitting concrete: zero give.

I decided to rest up today and give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2007)

I've had a similar landing in the past.  No fun at all.  Hope everything is still in place.

22"?  Sweet!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey buddy. How are ya?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy news years Uncle D!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2007)

Testing

Well, after a move induced hiatus of almost a month, I'm checking my PRs to see how I'm doing.

Oh, and in addition to the nasty landing while sleding, I also fractured the metacarpal bone of my left ring finger. 

This sort of shit happens to me all the time.  Climbing a tree (age 12)?  Fell 15 feet right into a coma. Biking on the sidewalk (age 16)?  Hit by a car.  Swimming off Venice Beach (age 21)?  Almost drowned in a riptide right in front of a lifeguard.  Hiking in the mountains (age 30)?  Caught in a rock avalanche.  For me, recreation always involves a recovery period.

Yay...

Apparently, I also did something to my left hip.  I can feel a slight pain there when I squat with weight.  Oh, well...

On to better things, I hit a PR in Benching.  BTW, my old PR was 190!  w00t!  I also hit a PR in Squats! Hell yes!


Bench Press
3 @ 135
1 @ 175
1 @ 200
1 @ 205 *- PR
*0 @ 210 - not even close 

Back Squat
5 @ 135
1 @ 185
1 @ 245
1 @ 280 *- PR*


13/12/2007


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I've had a similar landing in the past.  No fun at all.  Hope everything is still in place.
> 
> 22"?  Sweet!



I'm all kinds of fucked up, but I'll live.

Not only is it 22", but it has a 2ms response time! Zero blur.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey buddy. How are ya?



Doing damn fine!  Right now I'm being a lazy bastard and not working, but I figure I'll get a job in a week or two.  Plus, I'll be starting my Krav Maga class, too.

How about yourself?  You having a good end of the year?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Happy news years Uncle D!



You too, kiddo!  How's life treating you?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, DOMS!


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 31, 2007)

_Shiiit_, after a month of inactivity you come back and break 2 PRs...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Happy New Year, DOMS!



Happy New Years to you too!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> _Shiiit_, after a month of inactivity you come back and break 2 PRs...



Only because I did the Waterbury Method before I took off.  It's another great routine.  Right up there with the 5x5.  Next I'm going to do the Total Strength Program.  Which is also a routine from Waterbury.


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats on the PR's, almost to a 300 lb squat.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year DOMS!

All the best for 2008!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Years DOMS!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 1, 2008)

Merry belated Christmas and New Year DOMS!

looks like some solid testing you have there. too bad about the sledding, but it's soo damn fun!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New years!! 

nice PR's too!  especially for being off for so long....got a link to the Waturbury thing??


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hiya Doms!  Sledding is a hoot!  Those ice landings will get you every time.  So .....  no job..... more time to workout???


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You too, kiddo!  How's life treating you?



Kiddo? lol i feel oddly youthful now! Well its going good with me i sent ya a PM to.


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> _Shiiit_, after a month of inactivity you come back and break 2 PRs...


 
DOMS needs a month to recover after some of his workouts.  In that time he rows to 7ft 8" tall and it's built like a transformer.

Hope you had great holidays DOMS!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2008)

fufu said:


> Congrats on the PR's, almost to a 300 lb squat.



Thanks, fufu!  I need to go back and check, but I think that 300 is my goal for squats.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Happy New Year DOMS!
> 
> All the best for 2008!!





JerseyDevil said:


> Happy New Years DOMS!



Thanks, guys!  I hope your New Years went swimmingly, too!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> Merry belated Christmas and New Year DOMS!
> 
> looks like some solid testing you have there. too bad about the sledding, but it's soo damn fun!



Thanks, man!  I hope yours went well as well.

Like I said, it the sledding fits the norm.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Happy New years!!
> 
> nice PR's too!  especially for being off for so long....got a link to the Waturbury thing??



Thanks, Billy!

The Waterbury Method was created by Chad Waterbury.  It's one of the many programs outlined in his book. I posted the two relevant pages from the book (in PDF format) in this post.

As you can see, the routine paid off.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2008)

katt said:


> Hiya Doms!  Sledding is a hoot!  Those ice landings will get you every time.  So .....  no job..... more time to workout???



Damn straight!  Actually, I am working.  I building a website for a company out of California.  The couple of grand will help out.

And you really should give The Waterbury Method a try.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Kiddo? lol i feel oddly youthful now! Well its going good with me i sent ya a PM to.



Haha.  To me, you are just a youngen.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2008)

goob said:


> DOMS needs a month to recover after some of his workouts.  In that time he rows to 7ft 8" tall and it's built like a transformer.


 




goob said:


> Hope you had great holidays DOMS!



I did goob.  I moved to a new state and everything is gong 100% great!

How was your holidays?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2008)

*You Lose, Perfect!*

Well, at 21:40 I got kind of uppity. I decided, for no particular reason, to try for a PR in Deads. My standing PR is 300.  So I went for 305.

I think my colon fell out.

It didn't happen in a very grand way.  Humiliation tastes better when you eat it alone.

In truth, I haven't done Deads for 4 or more months. I'm not surprised that I failed.  Maybe after I do the Total Strength Program for Benching, I'll do it for Deads.

Deadlifts
3 @ 135
1 @ 205
1 @ 255
colon @ 305


03/01/2008


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2008)

I know it's not suppose to be funny....but.... colon @ 305 got me...hehehehehe


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 3, 2008)

nice numbers on the deads, Im staying away from them for a while.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

So you failed or lost your colon at the 305?... or both?  Those are still really great numbers for not having done them for awhile.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I know it's not suppose to be funny....but.... colon @ 305 got me...hehehehehe



Of course it's suppose to be funny.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> nice numbers on the deads, Im staying away from them for a while.



Why is that?  Back problems?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

katt said:


> So you failed or lost your colon at the 305?... or both?  Those are still really great numbers for not having done them for awhile.



Thanks, katt.

I don't think there's anyway to lose your colon and call it a win.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

*Test-o-rama*

I did the basic testing that my new routine calls for.  Pretty much, I tested to see which handhold I was weakest on with benching.

The handholds are wide(index on the rings), medium (pinkies two inches inside the rings) and close (thumbs just outside the shoulders).  It turns out that I'm weakest with the close hold.  So that's the hold that I'll be focusing on.

I've attached my new routine in PDF format to this post.  I'll start the new routine on Tuesday.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

I almost forgot!  For getting my two PRs, I've earned the right to post a Grimey!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 6, 2008)

She seems to be excited about your PRs!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 7, 2008)

yes, she seems to be rather excited indeed.

for some reason I can't open your workout file


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 7, 2008)

How do you plan to do 50 rep sets of pull-ups?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2008)

Pylon said:


> She seems to be excited about your PRs!



I'm just glad I'm here to see it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> yes, she seems to be rather excited indeed.
> 
> for some reason I can't open your workout file



I was able to open it.  You do have Adobe Acrobat Reader installed, don't you?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> How do you plan to do 50 rep sets of pull-ups?



Assisted, and with a lot of moxy.


----------



## goob (Jan 8, 2008)

I think you have an obsession with your colon DOMS.  It's as almost as if you _want_ to see it fly out of you.  Still, good work on those deads, still way better than I could do.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey DOMS - good to see you're back at it!

New program looks tough, watch out for those heavy skullcrushers. I swear they are the cause of my elbow pain.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2008)

goob said:


> I think you have an obsession with your colon DOMS.  It's as almost as if you _want_ to see it fly out of you.  Still, good work on those deads, still way better than I could do.



Everyone has a hobby...

Thanks, goob!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey DOMS - good to see you're back at it!
> 
> New program looks tough, watch out for those heavy skullcrushers. I swear they are the cause of my elbow pain.



Thanks, Sam.  I'll keep an eye on them.  I have heard that heavy Skullcrushers can mess up the elbows.  It's seems to happen to some and not to others.  I hope I'm one of the "not to others."


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2008)

*Total Strength Program - Bench - Day 1: Seizure*

This is another of Chad Waterbury's workouts.  The TSP routine focuses on one of the big three (bench, squats, or deads) at a time.  The goal is to put a good chunk on a person's PR for any of those exercises.

If you try to read the details of the workout without any explanation, you'll probably end up having a seizure.

The first two are triple-sets...sort of.  Each set has 75 seconds between the three exercises, but they're done in order of a triple-set. I guess it's more like a circuit than a triple-set. 

The BB Bench Supramax is done by loading up the bar with 125% of your PR,  unracking it, and then holding it for 8 seconds, while keeping a slight bend in the elbows.  Which can be pretty exciting if you're working without a spotter, like me.

There's something kind of..._pleasing_...about doing those.  It's just feel good to unrack so much weight.  The point of these is to get your body, and mind, use to handling that much weight.

The partials are a Bench Press, but you one do the upper half of the ROM.  When the bar is at the bottom of that range, you bring it to a dead halt, and the power it back up.  The point of this is to help with a sticking point.

All of that sure did beat the hell out of my traps and shoulder...in a good way.

While doing this routine, you're suppose to do just enough lower body to maintain.

Ummmm...no.

I did triples until I felt I could triple no more.  Which is pretty much what I'm going to do for the remainder of this workout.  Plus, I think for some workouts, I'll set the weight at 80% and do 10 sets of triples.  Ala the Waterbury Method.

This is gonna be fun. 


BB Bench Supramax/BB Bench Partial/Wide Grip Pull-up
255 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 165/3 @ BW (assisted)
255 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 165/3 @ BW (assisted)
255 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 165/3 @ BW (assisted)
255 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 165/3 @ BW (assisted)

Skullcrusher/DB Decline Pull-overs/Standing Hammer Curls
3 @ 75/3 @ 25/3 @ 45
3 @ 75/3 @ 30/3 @ 40
3 @ 75/3 @ 30/3 @ 40
3 @ 75/3 @ 30/3 @ 40

BB Squats
3 @ 135
3 @ 185
3 @ 235
3 @ 255


08/01/2008


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Sam.  I'll keep an eye on them.  I have heard that heavy Skullcrushers can mess up the elbows.  It's seems to happen to some and not to others.  I hope I'm one of the "not to others."



I think it's all about form.  Keep them elbows tucked!

Nice work there, btw.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 8, 2008)

Couple questions about your routine

1) What do you mean by "supramaximal hold"? Is that when you lower the BB to your chest for an 8 second count and then push up for one rep? 

2) How does a partial bench press work? How far down do you go and what is its significance?

3) I noticed there are a lot of upper body work and rarely any leg work. Why is that?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I think it's all about form.  Keep them elbows tucked!
> 
> Nice work there, btw.



Thanks for the tip and the praise!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> Couple questions about your routine
> 
> 1) What do you mean by "supramaximal hold"? Is that when you lower the BB to your chest for an 8 second count and then push up for one rep?
> 
> ...



1) You hold it near the top with the elbows very slightly bent.

2) You go halfway down. It's suppose to help with a sticking point in the lift.

3) This is a very goal specific routine.  It's meant to help with the _one_ specific lift.  Either the Bench, Squat, or Deads.  If you're working the Bench, you're suppose to just do maintenance on the legs.  But me being who I am, I'll do more than that after I get comfortable with this routine.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's an article, over at T-nation, which discuses this routine.  It's slightly different from what's in the book though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ah, i see. Looks interesting. May try it sometime.


----------



## goob (Jan 9, 2008)

Ohh...I like this new program.  It looks pure evil. A DOMS speciality.  Great job on the tripples!!!!

Colon expulsion, siezure, exploding appendix, combustable head.......  What _exactly do you_ do for a living Dr Moreau, er, sorry DOMS...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 9, 2008)

pardon my French...but holy shit that's one ass-kicking workout! great stuff DOMS

a circuit, with 2 benching types and then pullups...I can't think of a word for that...really, I can't..


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Ohh...I like this new program.  It looks pure evil. A DOMS speciality.  Great job on the tripples!!!!


 
Thanks, goob!  Waterbury has some great programs.



goob said:


> Colon expulsion, siezure, exploding appendix, combustable head.......  What _exactly do you_ do for a living Dr Moreau, er, sorry DOMS...



Right now, I do a while lot of nothing...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> pardon my French...but holy shit that's one ass-kicking workout! great stuff DOMS



Thanks, Scarface!



Scarface30 said:


> a circuit, with 2 benching types and then pullups...I can't think of a word for that...really, I can't..



Fun?  Today was ever so much fun.  You'll see why in my next workout post.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 2: Ouch*

Today's workout was all about active recovery.  The idea is to do very high reps of light weight to get a pump.  The pump helps to speed up the healing by quickening the removal of waste and brining into more nutrients for rebuilding.

In other words: ouch.

I was suppose to do 2 sets of WG Pull-ups, but that just isn't going to happen today. As it was, I had to break the first set into three smaller sets, with 30 seconds between sets.

DB Bench Press
50 @ 20
50 @ 20

WG Pull-ups
20 @ BW (assisted)
15 @ BW (assisted)
15 @ BW (assisted)



09/01/2008


----------



## katt (Jan 9, 2008)

slacker..... lol  just kidding...


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh my dear God -  2 sets of 50 reps Bench after a heavy bench day yesterday??

Wow. Looks like this is another of those programs that's going to give you stupendous results, no?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2008)

katt said:


> slacker..... lol  just kidding...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Oh my dear God -  2 sets of 50 reps Bench after a heavy bench day yesterday??
> 
> Wow. Looks like this is another of those programs that's going to give you stupendous results, no?



The burn, and pump, for those 100 reps was nuts. After the 30th or so rep, it was all about willpower.

Yes, I'm betting that I'll get really good gains from this.  The first routine of Waterbury's that I did, The Waterbury Method, paid off well.  I have the same expectation from this routine.

Buying his book is really paying off.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 3: I like it!*

This program is beating the crap out of me in new and interesting ways.

My whole shoulder girdle is beat to shit. I can see why Chad stressed recovery so much in this routine.

Now, a little explaining...

Explosive Push-ups are simply push-ups where, on the upward movement, you launch yourself from the floor.  Which, oddly, isn't so easy if you weight over 210 pounds.

1/2 Dips are simply the dips done only in the upper 6 inches of the ROM.

I'm still getting a feel for the weight that I should use on the front rows and raises.


Explosive Push-up
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW

Chest-supported Front Row
3 @ 40
3 @ 40
3 @ 45
3 @ 45
3 @ 50
3 @ 50
3 @ 50
- Add 5

DB Front Raise
3 @ 20
3 @ 20
3 @ 20
3 @ 20
3 @ 20
3 @ 20
3 @ 20
- Add 5

1/4 Dip
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW


10/01/2008


----------



## the other half (Jan 10, 2008)

DOMS, if you need  i have a connection in the health industry(son in law is a doctor) we can find you a new colon if need be. so you just go to town and dont worry about it.

that workout looks like it could be pretty interesting, good luck.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2008)

wow....very VERY impressive....that looks so brutal I am at a loss for words


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> DOMS, if you need  i have a connection in the health industry(son in law is a doctor) we can find you a new colon if need be. so you just go to town and dont worry about it.
> 
> that workout looks like it could be pretty interesting, good luck.



Black market colon trade?

Lookin strong big D!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> 1/2 Dips are simply the dips done only in the upper 6 inches of the ROM.


oh...you mean what's normal...for most people...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *TSP - Bench - Day 2: Ouch*
> 
> Today's workout was all about active recovery.  The idea is to do very high reps of light weight to get a pump.  The pump helps to speed up the healing by quickening the removal of waste and brining into more nutrients for rebuilding.
> 
> ...



I see now what you meant by taking a look at your next workout...nothing like 50 rep bench pressing and 50 reps of pullups


----------



## goob (Jan 11, 2008)

Explosive pushups?  I call these pylo's.   Have you done them clapping DOMS? One of my favourite exerices, really helps stregnth I find.

Make them harder by raising your feet on a box about 1-2ft off the round..... a real whipper.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> DOMS, if you need  i have a connection in the health industry(son in law is a doctor) we can find you a new colon if need be. so you just go to town and dont worry about it.





At my last job, the secretary, who suffered from colitis, had her colon removed.  Afterwards, she said, "Hey, now I have a semi-colon". 



the other half said:


> that workout looks like it could be pretty interesting, good luck.



Thanks, man.  Like I said, I really like Chad's stuff.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> wow....very VERY impressive....that looks so brutal I am at a loss for words



Thanks, Billy! You should give it a try.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Black market colon trade?
> 
> Lookin strong big D!





Thanks, Brutus!  I'm really interested to see how I react to this routine.  I _just_ hit a PR of 205.  I wonder how much higher this will take me.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> oh...you mean what's normal...for most people...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I see now what you meant by taking a look at your next workout...nothing like 50 rep bench pressing and 50 reps of pullups




Actually, it was 100 reps total on the DB Presses. 100 reps of anything will burn like habaneros on the way out.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Explosive pushups?  I call these pylo's.   Have you done them clapping DOMS? One of my favourite exerices, really helps stregnth I find.



I have done the clap version of these.  I'm calling them Explosive Push-ups because that's what Chad calls them in his book.



goob said:


> Make them harder by raising your feet on a box about 1-2ft off the round..... a real whipper.



I'm already do a variation of them.  When my hands leave the ground, so do my feet.


----------



## goob (Jan 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I have done the clap version of these. I'm calling them Explosive Push-ups because that's what Chad calls them in his book.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already do a variation of them. When my hands leave the ground, so do my feet.


 
Holy shit, that must take some upthrust, plus you'd need to really tense your whole body.  I like the sound of this.

What sort of height do you get to, at the apex of the upwards motion?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy shit, that must take some upthrust, plus you'd need to really tense your whole body.  I like the sound of this.
> 
> What sort of height do you get to, at the apex of the upwards motion?



I didn't mean to do it that way, it just sort of worked out that way.

When my arms are fully extended, and the apex of my "jump", I can clear about 6 inches under my palms and just a bit less than that under the tips of my toes.  It's not much, but I do weight between 210 to 215 pounds.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 4: Off Day*


----------



## the other half (Jan 11, 2008)

i see you mentioned boise. did you grow up there? or did you just move there?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

I just moved here.  My plan is to hold up here until the housing market bottoms, and then buy a house in LA.

The only real thing that I've looked forward to here is taking Krav Maga. I visited the instructor earlier this week.  He seems to know his stuff, has been at it for years, and goes to LA twice a year to recertify as an instructor.  Once I'm employed again, I'm going to take three classes to make sure he's good.  If so, I'm going to do it the whole year.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 12, 2008)

DOMS said:


> The burn, and pump, for those 100 reps was nuts. After the 30th or so rep, it was all about willpower.
> 
> Yes, I'm betting that I'll get really good gains from this.  The first routine of Waterbury's that I did, The Waterbury Method, paid off well.  I have the same expectation from this routine.
> 
> Buying his book is really paying off.



He has a book out? Hmm . . . Interesting.

Is it full of new workout/program ideas, or just new and technically challenging ways to hurt yourself?


----------



## goob (Jan 12, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I didn't mean to do it that way, it just sort of worked out that way.
> 
> When my arms are fully extended, and the apex of my "jump", I can clear about 6 inches under my palms and just a bit less than that under the tips of my toes. It's not much, but I do weight between 210 to 215 pounds.


 
Yeah, that's pretty good going, especially for that weight.  I'm still wondering how you manage to get your feet airborn too.  6-12" is around what I do, depending on how I feel, and how much is still left in the tank, and i'm a lot lighter.

A great movement by all accounts.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> He has a book out? Hmm . . . Interesting.



Yes, he does.  You can read about it over at T-Nation.



SamEaston said:


> Is it full of new workout/program ideas, or just new and technically challenging ways to hurt yourself?



Can't is be both?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, that's pretty good going, especially for that weight.  I'm still wondering how you manage to get your feet airborn too.  6-12" is around what I do, depending on how I feel, and how much is still left in the tank, and i'm a lot lighter.
> 
> A great movement by all accounts.



Thanks, goob.

Well, I just did one to find out how I perform them.  I do it with a slight bend in my knees (to generate the force on my toes).  I'm not 100% certain, but I think my feet leave the floor a millisecond or two before my hands do.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 5: Dammit!*

I forgot to one of the key things in this routine: hand placement.  I'm suppose to use my weakest hand position when benching.  Which, for me, is just outside the shoulders.  So I made it a point to do it this workout.  That made a huge difference on how the benching felt.  I also had to drop the weight by 20 pounds.

I've gotten to the point where I can easily do Dips unassisted.  Which, considering that I've been doing Dips for a very shot time, is a pretty big deal for me.

The only exericise that needs explaining this time is the BB Bench Partial Bottoms.  This is simply doing the bottom half of the normal ROM, making sure to do a dead, 1 second, halt at the bottom.  Just like the statics I did in the first workout, this is meant to help with a common sticking point.

My Deads have really taken a hit from not doing them in more than four months.  Well, I get it back soon.

*Update:* Like a fucking putz, I just realized that I forgot to do the workouts in triset, and superset, formats.  I just did them as straight exercises.  Now I'm fucking pissed.


BB Bench Partial Bottom
155 @ 3
155 @ 3
155 @ 3
155 @ 3
155 @ 3

DB Face-down Side Raises
20 @ 3
20 @ 3
20 @ 3
20 @ 3
20 @ 3
- Add 5

Half Dip
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3

DB Decline Pull-over
30 @ 3
30 @ 3
30 @ 3
30 @ 3
30 @ 3

DB External Rotation
20 @ 3
20 @ 3
20 @ 3
20 @ 3
20 @ 3
- Add 5

Deadlifts
135 @ 3
185 @ 2
225 @ 1
255 @ 1


12/01/2008


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 13, 2008)

Its funny your weakest position on the bench is my strongest position. GJ on the dips D.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 13, 2008)

looks like a good work out.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 13, 2008)

How are you digging all the low rep stuff?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Its funny your weakest position on the bench is my strongest position. GJ on the dips D.



Thanks, Brutus!  It's a sure sign that my upper body development is coming along.

Mid to wide is how I've been benching forever.  It makes sense why narrow is my weakest position.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> looks like a good work out.



Thanks, man.  You should check out Chad's book.  It has plenty of good routines like this.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> How are you digging all the low rep stuff?



It's my favorite.  I usually workout in the 3-6 rep range.  Though I usually don't go below 3 reps.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 6*

Another active recovery workout.

DB Bench Press
50 @ 20
50 @ 20

WG Pull-ups
25 @ BW (assisted)
25 @ BW (assisted)
15 @ BW (assisted)



13/01/2008


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 13, 2008)

damn....it wears me out to even read those workouts!!


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

This wo method looks pretty interesting.... I'll have to read up on it .


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 14, 2008)

20 reps of 50 pounds.  Nice endurance.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2008)

shitty about forgetting the triset/circuit there, but it still looks like a killer workout, man

and another 100 reps on the DB BENCH...got it right this time around, yeah! killer stuff!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> damn....it wears me out to even read those workouts!!



 Thanks, Billy!  They're pretty damn fun.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2008)

katt said:


> This wo method looks pretty interesting.... I'll have to read up on it .



It's all in Chad's book.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 20 reps of 50 pounds.  Nice endurance.



Thanks, man.  It's been a loooong time since I've done reps that high.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> shitty about forgetting the triset/circuit there, but it still looks like a killer workout, man
> 
> and another 100 reps on the DB BENCH...got it right this time around, yeah! killer stuff!



Thanks, man!  I redeemed myself today!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 7
*
I'm still getting a feel for the weights on the Upright Power Rows and the EZ Bar Reverse Curls.

I dropped the weight on the Supremaxes because I moved my hands to the weakest position.  Which is how I'm suppose to do them.


BB Bench Supramax/BB Bench Partial/Chest-supported Row
220 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 165/3 @ 50
220 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 165/3 @ 50
220 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 165/3 @ 50
220 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 165/3 @ 50
220 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 165/3 @ 50

DB Decline/Upright Power Row/EZ Bar Reverse Curl
 3 @ 30/3 @ 25/3 @ 40
 3 @ 30/3 @ 35/3 @ 50
 3 @ 30/3 @ 35/3 @ 55
 3 @ 30/3 @ 50/3 @ 55
 3 @ 30/3 @ 55/3 @ 60



14/01/2008


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 20 reps of 50 pounds.  Nice endurance.


I thought it was 50 reps @ 20 pounds?

Trisets at heavy weights, that can get really tiring. Program looks like fun.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I thought it was 50 reps @ 20 pounds?



Oops. I missed that.  WB you're right, it's 20 pounds at 2 sets of 50 reps.


----------



## 33sun33 (Jan 14, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Oops. I missed that.  WB you're right, it's 20 pounds at 2 sets of 50 reps.




Man, 50 reps of anything sounds exhausting.  Very interesting workouts there Doms


----------



## the other half (Jan 14, 2008)

so, if you lose count, do you stop and start all over agian? lol. no, really, do you get bored while you are doing these? i have a hard time doing 15 reps before the the boredom kicks in.

anyways, i bow to your dedication on this workout.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 14, 2008)

how many days a week is this program, and how long did the last couple workouts take?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Fucking hell, and i thought i was doing high reps. You are a kielbasa to my cocktail sausage, Master DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2008)

33sun33 said:


> Man, 50 reps of anything sounds exhausting.  Very interesting workouts there Doms



Thanks, man!  I'm a big fan of Chad's routines.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2008)

the other half said:


> so, if you lose count, do you stop and start all over agian? lol. no, really, do you get bored while you are doing these? i have a hard time doing 15 reps before the the boredom kicks in.



You laugh, and feel the need to explain yourself, but I know exactly what you mean.  During the first set of 50, I've lost count a couple of times.  But I err on the side of less, so I probably end up doing more like 60 reps. But on the second set, the burn is so bad, I focus on just the numbers just to make it through.  So I don't tend to lose count on that set.



the other half said:


> anyways, i bow to your dedication on this workout.



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how many days a week is this program, and how long did the last couple workouts take?



This routine only has 4 working days.  But two of the three recovery days are active recovery.  So I'm supposed to abstain from the weights for 1 day a week.  But, now that I'm at the end of week 1, my lats are so sore that I'm going to fit in one extra recovery (not the active type) between weeks.

Each workout takes about 40-45 minutes.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Fucking hell, and i thought i was doing high reps. You are a kielbasa to my cocktail sausage, Master DOMS.





50 reps is waaaay above my usual amount.  I usually keep it in the 3-10 range.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey DOMS - hows things? 

It's good to chuck in very high reps every now and again. I did a 40 rep bench once, just to see if i could really, and i swear i couldn't push doors open for 4 days!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> 50 reps is waaaay above my usual amount.  I usually keep it in the 3-10 range.



Looks like youve been limiting yourself, you seem to be handling this insanity well enough, dude!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey DOMS - hows things?



Except for being unemployed, things are going pretty damn well.  Well...expect for my left elbow...

You told me to watch out on the Skullcrushers, and I did.  I have a little bit of pain in my left elbow, but I'm not sure if it's from the Skullcrushers or an injury.  I'll have to keep an eye on it.



SamEaston said:


> It's good to chuck in very high reps every now and again. I did a 40 rep bench once, just to see if i could really, and i swear i couldn't push doors open for 4 days!!



I'm in 100% agreement.  I think tossing in some high reps from time to time has many good things going for it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Looks like youve been limiting yourself, you seem to be handling this insanity well enough, dude!



Thanks, Gaz!

I do mix things up. But I usually do it by increasing the density of workouts, not the reps.  But I think I'll do a lot more active recovery from now on.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 8: Elbowed*

Like I said to Sam, I have some pain in my left elbow.  I'm not sure if it's because of any particular exercise or when I mixed it up with a girl scout on Monday (she won).  Only time will tell.

I did reach a goal today.  All without planning too.  On my first rep of WG Pull-ups, forgetting that I've only ever been able to do them assisted, I grabbed the bar and did an easy, unassisted, pull-up.  My first one ever.  Onward and upward!

I only did 1 set of Squats because at the final rep of that set, I popped the only button on my shorts, my shorts dropped to my knees, and went into a laughing fit.  Which almost made me drop the bar.  I usually wear elastics shorts. 

BB Bench Supramax/BB Bench Partial/Wide Grip Pull-up
225 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 175/3 @ BW (assisted)
225 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 175/3 @ BW (assisted)
225 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 175/3 @ BW (assisted)
225 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 175/3 @ BW (assisted)

Skullcrusher/DB Decline Pull-overs/Standing Hammer Curls
3 @ 80/3 @ 25/3 @ 45
3 @ 80/3 @ 30/3 @ 40
3 @ 80/3 @ 30/3 @ 40
3 @ 80/3 @ 30/3 @ 40

BB Squats
3 @ 220


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 16, 2008)

good job one that wo.  that supermax looks intresting.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 16, 2008)

Try fish oil for the joint pain its like 10 dollars a bottle at Costco and take around 15 a day.

trust me

My cousin lost her job in salt lake and it really crushed her she was a broker.  Wishing you a great year to come everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

Fish Oil and glucosamine sulphate did wonders for my joint pain, really good stuff.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2008)

Good work DOMS! you just passed a big hurdel. Good work on the whole button  poppin!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

Supramax?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 17, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Except for being unemployed, things are going pretty damn well.  Well...expect for my left elbow...
> 
> You told me to watch out on the Skullcrushers, and I did.  I have a little bit of pain in my left elbow, but I'm not sure if it's from the Skullcrushers or an injury.  I'll have to keep an eye on it.



Hmm, the thing with Skullcrushers is that everyone keeps banging on 'form, form, form. You've got to have strict form otherwise you'll get injured.'

You know what? I think Skullcrushers is just one of those things that causes problems, kind of like Upright Rows.

I can recommend Emu Oil and Glucosamine gel for elbow pain. You'll get it out of most health food/supplement shops i would imagine, although i hope you recover fully before you need it - obviously 

Laughed out loud at the fact that you popped your button on your shorts - hilarious 

And nice one on the BW Pullup, may there be many more to come!


----------



## kiko (Jan 17, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *
> I only did 1 set of Squats because at the final rep of that set, I popped the only button on my shorts, my shorts dropped to my knees, and went into a laughing fit.  Which almost made me drop the bar.  I usually wear elastics shorts.
> *


*

That's not a good reason to stop an exercise. Forget about the shorts and keep squating! *


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> good job one that wo.  that supermax looks intresting.



Thanks, man! They're a blast.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> Try fish oil for the joint pain its like 10 dollars a bottle at Costco and take around 15 a day.
> 
> trust me



Thanks, Nordic.  I'm already taking Glucosamine/Chondroitin, MSM, and fish oil. They're part of daily pill-fest.



NordicNacho said:


> My cousin lost her job in salt lake and it really crushed her she was a broker.  Wishing you a great year to come everything happens for a reason.



Sorry to hear about your cousin.  But the employment sector in SLC is booming.  She should be able to get a job pretty quickly.

Thanks, and may you have a good year also.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Fish Oil and glucosamine sulphate did wonders for my joint pain, really good stuff.



Thanks, Gaz.  I've been taking it for a while.  Someone on IM turned me on to it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good work DOMS! you just passed a big hurdel. Good work on the whole button  poppin!




Thanks, Brutus!  I'd almost given up on be able to do it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Supramax?



You load up the bar with 125% of your PR.  Then you un-rack it, put a slight bend in your arms, and hold it for 8 seconds, then re-rack it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hmm, the thing with Skullcrushers is that everyone keeps banging on 'form, form, form. You've got to have strict form otherwise you'll get injured.'
> 
> You know what? I think Skullcrushers is just one of those things that causes problems, kind of like Upright Rows.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Sam!

I'm already taking Glucosamine, but I'll see if I can find some Emu oil.

You're laughing _with_ me right? 






Thanks for the support with my pull-ups, too!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

kiko said:


> That's not a good reason to stop an exercise. Forget about the shorts and keep squating!



I'm on it!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 9*

DB Bench Press
50 @ 20
50 @ 20

WG Pull-ups
25 @ BW (assisted)
25 @ BW (assisted)



17/01/2008[/quote]


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 18, 2008)

nice tri-setting above, man an awesome stuff with the pullup, probably the hardest upper body movement in my opinion..I forsee many more in the future.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You load up the bar with 125% of your PR. Then you un-rack it, put a slight bend in your arms, and hold it for 8 seconds, then re-rack it.


I know that by: Static holds.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> nice tri-setting above, man an awesome stuff with the pullup, probably the hardest upper body movement in my opinion..I forsee many more in the future.



Thanks, man.  I agree with your sentiment on the pull-ups.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> I know that by: Static holds.



I just call them what Chad calls them in his book.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 12: More of the Same*

I forget to mention how this routine progresses from weeks 2-7.  For day 1, I add 2% to each exercise per week.  For day three (today's workout), I add 1 set to each exercise (to 13 sets at week 7).  For day 5, I cut 5 seconds off the RI.

I'm really feeling a difference in my upper body strength.  Most certainly in the pull-ups and the dips.

Even though today's progression is suppose to be in sets, I decided to add 5 pounds to the DB Front Raises.  They just weren't hard enough to feel satisfying.


Explosive Push-up
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW

Chest-supported Front Row
3 @ 55
3 @ 55
3 @ 55
3 @ 55
3 @ 55
3 @ 55
3 @ 55
3 @ 55


DB Front Raise
3 @ 20
3 @ 20
3 @ 20
3 @ 20
3 @ 20
3 @ 25
3 @ 25
3 @ 25


1/4 Dip
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW
3 @ BW


18/01/2008


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm curious - What's the goal of this program ??


----------



## goob (Jan 18, 2008)

Excellent workout DOMS.  Looks typically punishing.

I think you deserve this...


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

i guess i better start working out alittle harder, that is better than getting a gold star any day.


----------



## goob (Jan 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> i guess i better start working out alittle harder, that is better than getting a gold star any day.


 
And waaayy better than getting a brown star......


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

that depends on who your workout partner is!!!!!

well now that  i think about it, maybe not.


----------



## goob (Jan 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> that depends on who your workout partner is!!!!!
> 
> well now that i think about it, maybe not.


 
katt will be maaaaaaad


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

agian


----------



## Big G (Jan 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's my favorite.  I usually workout in the 3-6 rep range.  Though I usually don't go below 3 reps.



Because that's what you enjoy, or...?

When I do 3 of something it's usually because I couldn't do 4 (often-times anyway). If I did 8x3, for example, I'd have to be stepping the weight as I went.

You going for mass/strength/endurance? Are you happy w/results?


----------



## Big G (Jan 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's all in Chad's book.



Chad's book?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm curious - What's the goal of this program ??



To add an ungodly amount on my bench.  It targets the muscles (including the supporting muscles) and sticking points of the Bench.

This routine can also be used on squats and deads.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, goob! 



goob said:


> Excellent workout DOMS.  Looks typically punishing.
> 
> I think you deserve this...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2008)

Big G said:


> Because that's what you enjoy, or...?
> 
> When I do 3 of something it's usually because I couldn't do 4 (often-times anyway). If I did 8x3, for example, I'd have to be stepping the weight as I went.
> 
> You going for mass/strength/endurance? Are you happy w/results?



I do the 3-6 rep range because I like it and it has worked for me pretty good so far.  I do make a point to go outside of that with various routines. HIT being one such routine.

My goal is strength and mass, with strength being foremost.

Happy with the results of low rep or this routine?   Which ever it is, I'm happy with both.  This routine has brought me to the level where I can do Dips and Pull-ups unassisted.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2008)

Big G said:


> Chad's book?



Chad Waterbury's book, _Muscle Revolution_.  You can read about it over at T-Nation.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 13: Off Day*


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I do the 3-6 rep range because I like it and it has worked for me pretty good so far.  I do make a point to go outside of that with various routines. HIT being one such routine.
> 
> My goal is strength and mass, with strength being foremost.
> 
> Happy with the results of low rep or this routine?   Which ever it is, I'm happy with both.  This routine has brought me to the level where I can do Dips and Pull-ups unassisted.



I also get the most out of 3-6 range. Its great for strength and mass, but when the calories are cut, the strength goes to poopoo.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I also get the most out of 3-6 range. Its great for strength and mass, but when the calories are cut, the strength goes to poopoo.



lawl

same here. 3-6 is also great because you can avoid getting any kind of conditioning with those reps. Breathing sucks!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

nice work out.  I also like the 3-6 rep range.  All those sets with ur 3 rep max sounds like a nice mass builder.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 19, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You're laughing _with_ me right?



Absolutely hunny 

Nice going with these super-tough workouts. You're going to be a proper he-man soon enough!

I threw a couple of the spectacular 10 x 3 's from your previous program into my training for Bench and Squats today. Worked pretty well, i enjoyed it. I did acknowledge your expertise in my journal although im sure everyone here knows that if they see a crazy workout it's been through the minds of at least one of you or Goob!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I also get the most out of 3-6 range. Its great for strength and mass, but when the calories are cut, the strength goes to poopoo.



What does it mean by "calories are cut"?  



I've never been.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2008)

fufu said:


> lawl
> 
> same here. 3-6 is also great because you can avoid getting any kind of conditioning with those reps. Breathing sucks!



Breathing sucks?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> nice work out.  I also like the 3-6 rep range.  All those sets with ur 3 rep max sounds like a nice mass builder.



Thanks, JailHouse.  This routine is geared for strength, but I'm betting I pick up some mass, too.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Absolutely hunny
> 
> Nice going with these super-tough workouts. You're going to be a proper he-man soon enough!
> 
> I threw a couple of the spectacular 10 x 3 's from your previous program into my training for Bench and Squats today. Worked pretty well, i enjoyed it. I did acknowledge your expertise in my journal although im sure everyone here knows that if they see a crazy workout it's been through the minds of at least one of you or Goob!



Thanks, Sam!

So, how do you like those 10x3s?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 12*

I made sure to do my routine in the proper superset/triset way.  I also, a per the routine, cut 5 seconds off my RI.  Which is down to 75 seconds.  That's a long time in my book, but by week 7, will be down to 50 seconds.  That's still a long time, but that's what this routine calls for.

I also made a bit of progress back to my old Dead PR.


BB Bench Partial Bottom/DB Face-down Side Raises
3 @ 155/3 @ 25
3 @ 155/3 @ 25
3 @ 155/3 @ 25
3 @ 155/3 @ 25
3 @ 155/3 @ 25

Half Dip/DB Decline Pull-over/DB External Rotation
3 @ BW/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW/3 @ 30/3 @ 20

Deadlifts
135 @ 3
185 @ 2
225 @ 1
255 @ 1
265 @ 1


20/01/2008


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2008)

_*Dreaming...*_

First off, I should point out that I've never been to London.  Not once.

For the last few weeks, I've been having a lot of dreams about being in London.  Which, in itself, is kind of weird.  I don't usually have dreams.  I usually, upwards of 95% of the time, have nightmares.

Now, before you say something like "Having nightmares that often is a sign of...", stop.  I like my nightmares.  I've liked them since I was young. So for over two decades, I've trained myself to have nightmares instead of dreams.

Anyway, I keep having dreams about being in London and now I feel driven to go.  Which is pretty shitty considering the USD/EURO exchange rate.  The dreams are pretty simple affairs.  I'm near some old double-story cottage-type building and I'm trying to help someone do something.  Most of the details are lost to me.

I don't usually put too much credit, or even interest, in dreams, but I've never felt driven by dreams before.  So I've to plan a way to London.

I really hate dreams.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2008)

fufu said:


> lawl
> 
> same here. 3-6 is also great because you can avoid getting any kind of conditioning with those reps. Breathing sucks!



DAM straight! Especially on squats and deads.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> DAM straight! Especially on squats and deads.


Word.


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2008)

Interesting supersetting there Doms... 

Yeah, the exchange rate for the dollar to Euro really sucks.. we wanted to go to Spain, but by the time we figured the exchange rate it was going to be way to expensive right now.   I hope it evens out soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> _*Dreaming...*_
> 
> For the last few weeks, I've been having a lot of dreams about being in London.



Probably because you've been staring at Sam's avi.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> What does it mean by "calories are cut"?
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been.




I mean 3-6 range is a fantastic way to train, but only when the calories are high. Jodi said that when we cut calories to trim up, you don't lose much muscle size, but your strength takes a huge hit. I realized she was dead on accurate on my last cut. Cutting calories killed my strength in many lifts, some up to 20%. 

So in short, when eating maintenance calories= range or lower, it might be better to lift 5-8 or 8-12 range. Even better I guess would be to variate periodization. 

It seems doing 3-6 range every week was fantastic for strength as long as I was way over maintenance calories.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 21, 2008)

very nice workouts DOMS...I wouldn't say the RI is that long, but coming from a masochist like yourself, I see why you would think so.


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> _*Dreaming...*_
> 
> First off, I should point out that I've never been to London. Not once.
> 
> ...







YouTube Video











Good work on that bench day.  The supersets sound evil.


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

how do you like the face down side raises? thats a pretty good weight for that exercise. did your shoulders feel it today?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Interesting supersetting there Doms...
> 
> Yeah, the exchange rate for the dollar to Euro really sucks.. we wanted to go to Spain, but by the time we figured the exchange rate it was going to be way to expensive right now.   I hope it evens out soon.



It'll be years before it evens out.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Probably because you've been staring at Sam's avi.





And where the hell have you been?!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I mean 3-6 range is a fantastic way to train, but only when the calories are high. Jodi said that when we cut calories to trim up, you don't lose much muscle size, but your strength takes a huge hit. I realized she was dead on accurate on my last cut. Cutting calories killed my strength in many lifts, some up to 20%.
> 
> So in short, when eating maintenance calories= range or lower, it might be better to lift 5-8 or 8-12 range. Even better I guess would be to variate periodization.
> 
> It seems doing 3-6 range every week was fantastic for strength as long as I was way over maintenance calories.



Seeing as how I have little control over my diet, I don't think I need to worry about a caloric deficit.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> very nice workouts DOMS...I wouldn't say the RI is that long, but coming from a masochist like yourself, I see why you would think so.



Thanks, Scarface!

I'm use to an RI of 60 seconds or less.  Hell, during my HIT routine, I frequently went without a rest period.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2008)

goob said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  The *perfect* song!

The supersets are the bomb!  I would just like to do them without RIs.

Thanks, goob!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2008)

the other half said:


> how do you like the face down side raises? thats a pretty good weight for that exercise. did your shoulders feel it today?



I've done them before, but they went by the name of Cheat Flys.  The whole of this routine is beating the shit out of my shoulder girdle.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 13: Loafing Off*

Today was suppose to be an active recovery day, but I wanted to give my left elbow a complete rest.  It's almost free of pain.  I'm hoping that by tomorrow, it'll be 100%.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2008)

Good thinking. You seem to have a good momentum going, the last thing you want is an injury!

Are you icing it and stuff? Or isnt it as bad as all that right now?

I hate joint pain, you never know if its serious or not, lol.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Sam!
> 
> So, how do you like those 10x3s?



Owie 

Actually im really loving them. I've never lifted something for just 2 reps so i imagine people looking over thinking WTF is she up to, but its really tough and by the 9th and 10th set im wiped out.



Triple Threat said:


> Probably because you've been staring at Sam's avi.



Oi  

Are you really coming to London DOMS? I could help you learn the perfect insults to make people get out of your way on the street and on the tube 

I don't live in a 2 storey building though, but i do need help to paint the living room


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2008)

he probably has something else in mind...unless your going to to insult him while he...oh never mind....




...good call on the day off


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Good thinking. You seem to have a good momentum going, the last thing you want is an injury!
> 
> Are you icing it and stuff? Or isnt it as bad as all that right now?
> 
> I hate joint pain, you never know if its serious or not, lol.



It isn't that bad.  I still felt a little something there today, but only barely.

Both my left elbow and left shoulder.  *sigh*


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Owie
> 
> Actually im really loving them. I've never lifted something for just 2 reps so i imagine people looking over thinking WTF is she up to, but its really tough and by the 9th and 10th set im wiped out.



 Considering some of the stuff that I do, I could only imagine some of the looks I would get if I worked out at a public gym.



SamEaston said:


> Are you really coming to London DOMS? I could help you learn the perfect insults to make people get out of your way on the street and on the tube
> 
> I don't live in a 2 storey building though, but i do need help to paint the living room



Yep, I'm coming to London.  If I'm lucky, it'll be later on this summer.

I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> he probably has something else in mind...unless your going to to insult him while he...oh never mind....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 14*

Not much to say today.  Just a good feeling workout.


BB Bench Supramax/BB Bench Partial/Chest-supported Row
225 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 170/3 @ 55
225 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 170/3 @ 55
225 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 170/3 @ 55
225 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 170/3 @ 55
225 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 170/3 @ 55

DB Decline/Upright Power Row/EZ Bar Reverse Curl
 3 @ 30/3 @ 60/3 @ 40
 3 @ 30/3 @ 60/3 @ 50
 3 @ 30/3 @ 60/3 @ 55
 3 @ 30/3 @ 60/3 @ 55
 3 @ 30/3 @ 60/3 @ 60


22/01/2008


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2008)

My favorite Primus song, and a pretty funny video, to boot!






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2008)

Today is the day that I take off between weeks.

But...

I've started using my treadmill.  I use it while I watch Mad Money.

2.3 km
2.0° Incline
3.5 KPH
43:22


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2008)

did todays workout hurt your shoulder at all?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *TSP - Bench - Day 14*
> 
> Not much to say today.  Just a good feeling workout.
> 
> ...



great workout DOMS, intense as always

forgive me if I've missed something, but what is the 8 second time for?


----------



## katt (Jan 24, 2008)

Is that "holding" for 8 seconds suppose to initially increase strength?? 

I guess I could read the theory on the workout instead of asking... but I'm feeling lazy at the moment.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> did todays workout hurt your shoulder at all?


 
Not at all.  My shoulder hasn't hurt in quite some time.  Unfortunately, my elbow is a different story.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout DOMS, intense as always
> 
> forgive me if I've missed something, but what is the 8 second time for?



Thanks, Scarface!

The first exercise is an isometric one.  I simply unrack the weight and hold it (with a slight bend in the elbows) so that my body can get adjusted, both physically and mentally, to the higher weight.  So I unrack the bar and hold it for 8 seconds.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2008)

katt said:


> Is that "holding" for 8 seconds suppose to initially increase strength??
> 
> I guess I could read the theory on the workout instead of asking... but I'm feeling lazy at the moment.



I have nothing against being lazy. 

It's suppose to help me, both physically and mentally, get use to the higher weight.  I think they're a blast to do.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 15: Fuck!*

Where to start...?

I was going to do 85 on the Skullcrushers, but I instantaneously felt pain in my left elbow. So, I'm going to take a week off.  When I come back, I'm going to try them again.  If the pain still persists, I'm going to drop them.

I _quite literally_ can't afford to seriously injure my elbow right now.  I don't currently have health insurance.  Not that I'd push through and risk my elbow even if I did have it.

On the upside, my first rep of each set of WG Pull-ups was unassisted.  I'm really starting to make progress with these.

Oh, and it was stupidity for the win.  On my second set of BB Partial Tops, I unracked the weight and started repping.  I though, "Holy shit, why am I so weak?"  The bar felt way heavier than it did just the set before.  It was after I did my three reps were done that I figured it out.  I was suppose to be doing my Supramaxes.  So I partial repped 230 pounds.  Which is a great sign of progress.



BB Bench Supramax/BB Bench Partial/Wide Grip Pull-up
230 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 180/3 @ BW (assisted)
230 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 180/3 @ BW (assisted)
230 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 180/3 @ BW (assisted)
230 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 180/3 @ BW (assisted)

Skullcrusher/DB Decline Pull-overs/Standing Hammer Curls
3 @ 75/3 @ 35/3 @ 40
3 @ 75/3 @ 35/3 @ 40
3 @ 75/3 @ 35/3 @ 40
3 @ 75/3 @ 35/3 @ 40


24/01/2008


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, and I didn't do my Squats because, throughout my whole workout, I felt like I was going to throw up.

It has nothing to do with my health and everything to do with my lunch.

I was a _very_ bad boy today and has a full Monte Cristo sandwich.  From a nutrition standpoint, the thing is a fucking nightmare, but it tastes like heaven.  It's my absolute favorite sandwich.  I usually don't eat more than a half at a time, but I missed a couple of meals and wolfed it down.

Baaaad mistake...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2008)

nice workout, even with the elbow problems...the last time I went heavy on skulls, my elbow tweaked too...and it hasn't been "right" since...your doing the right thing!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

I had to back off of heavy skull crushers too. Maybe just move that exercise towards the end, use lighter weight and use as a finishing set?


----------



## goob (Jan 25, 2008)

Ouch.  Good work DOMS, always one for the more unorthodox (read gestapo- torture routines) type workouts.

I can just imagine the looks you'd get at a gym.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 25, 2008)

holy shit man, I can understand why you ate the whole thing...they look frigging delicious!! 

great workout though, your pullups are starting to take off, excellent job.

those 8 second isos at the top would be brutal, I can only imagine the mental part of thinking "shit, if my arms give out..I'm fucked" good on you man


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2008)

Haha, thats sandwich looks like fried death 

Still got an awesome workout, and at least that mix up with the supramaxes shows you youre going the in the right direction!

I got a Bench PR before because i simply added up the weight wrong on the bar. I think a lot of it is mental, if you dont think you SHOULD be able to do something, chances are you wont be able to in spite of the necessary ability.

Stupid brain.

Awesome session though, old boy


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 27, 2008)

Some dead nutritionist just rolled over in his grave.



DOMS said:


> Oh, and I didn't do my Squats because, throughout my whole workout, I felt like I was going to throw up.
> 
> It has nothing to do with my health and everything to do with my lunch.
> 
> ...


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice workout Doms... you can join the other half with his elbow problems too.. they are ongoing!

About that sandwich... I've heard about them, but never tried them before... I bet it was really good!!  Cheese, meat, batter, deep fried... lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, thats sandwich looks like fried death
> 
> Still got an awesome workout, and at least that mix up with the supramaxes shows you youre going the in the right direction!
> 
> ...


it probably ranks up there with deep far fried twinkies...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> it probably ranks up there with deep far fried twinkies...



Have you heard of the deep fried snicker bars?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey in Scotland we have deep fried ice cream, deep fried mars bars, deep fried pizza, actually we can deep fry anything you want. That's why we're all so fat and dying of heart attacks and diabetes 

Needless to say your Monte Christo sandwich sounds absolutely fantabulous - i want one RIGHT NOW . . . . . 

I hear you on the heavy Skulls. They wrecked my elbows - not good. Do you have a strap to use for very heavy work? I got one and im glad i did. I put it on right before i do heavy bench/tris and take it off again straight away. After a couple weeks i've toned it down to only using it my last couple sets.

So, do you know when you're coming to London yet?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 28, 2008)

Supramaximal holds serve as neuro-potentiators. You can actually lift more weight after doing them. It's not (just) mental.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 28, 2008)

Edit: I keep getting error messages (blank pages) when I try to post in your thread, DOMS. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2008)

How does it stay cold enough to be deep fried?



SamEaston said:


> Hey in Scotland we have deep fried ice cream, deep fried mars bars, deep fried pizza, actually we can deep fry anything you want. That's why we're all so fat and dying of heart attacks and diabetes
> 
> Needless to say your Monte Christo sandwich sounds absolutely fantabulous - i want one RIGHT NOW . . . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

com'on DOMS, and elbow replacement is only 15 or 20  thousand dollars.
i did a cortizone shot last summer, but it only lasted a couple of  months.
it was like i was born agian, no pain at night, when i lifted, ever when i..... oh
thats a different thread, sorry.

hey keep up the great workouts, there are lots of other exercises to get huge triceps with.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 31, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> How does it stay cold enough to be deep fried?



If you roll a ball of ice cream in mashed up cornflakes and then deep fry it, the cornflakes form a crispy coating on the outside, so when you dig into it with your spoon the ice cream is still frozen in the middle.

Mmmmmm . . . . .


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> nice workout, even with the elbow problems...the last time I went heavy on skulls, my elbow tweaked too...and it hasn't been "right" since...your doing the right thing!!



Thanks, Billy!

Yeah, I think that I'm going to drop them.  Which is a shame, because I really liked them.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> I had to back off of heavy skull crushers too. Maybe just move that exercise towards the end, use lighter weight and use as a finishing set?



I can't do that.  This routine calls for hitting certain muscles, at certain times, with certain (high) weights.

I wonder if I can still do standing Triceps Extensions?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

goob said:


> Ouch.  Good work DOMS, always one for the more unorthodox (read gestapo- torture routines) type workouts.
> 
> I can just imagine the looks you'd get at a gym.....



Thanks, goob!  

Oddly, this workout isn't that tough.  At least not physically.  But it's mentally tough when I do Supramaxes and the high-rep recovery days.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> holy shit man, I can understand why you ate the whole thing...they look frigging delicious!!
> 
> great workout though, your pullups are starting to take off, excellent job.
> 
> those 8 second isos at the top would be brutal, I can only imagine the mental part of thinking "shit, if my arms give out..I'm fucked" good on you man



Thanks, Scarface!

On the holds, I have two metal sawhorses that act a safeties.  They cost me about $50 (I think).  One of my best investments.  Before those, I couldn't go PR singles on Bench or Squat.

It really is my favorite sandwich.  The only thing that this one is missing is the center piece of bread.

mmmm....

They even put the powdered sugar on top just after the sandwich comes out of the deep fry.  So that the sugar melts and becomes a glaze.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, thats sandwich looks like fried death
> 
> Still got an awesome workout, and at least that mix up with the supramaxes shows you youre going the in the right direction!
> 
> ...



Death never tasted so good. 

Yeah, I'm really happy that I could partial rep 230.  I'm betting that my PR for Bench isn't 205 anymore.

I can't count the number of times that screwed up the numbers and got a new PR!

Thanks, Gaz!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Some dead nutritionist just rolled over in his grave.



That means that she still has some life left in her.  I'm going to deep-fry and eat her.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice workout Doms... you can join the other half with his elbow problems too.. they are ongoing!
> 
> About that sandwich... I've heard about them, but never tried them before... I bet it was really good!!  Cheese, meat, batter, deep fried... lol



Sorry to hear about the other half.  But I'm not going to let this go any further.  Skullcrushers are gone for now.

That sandwich is ambrosia!  You should try it (split it with the other half).  Like I said, you really shouldn't eat more than half at a time.  And even then, you shouldn't have this too often.

I'm afraid to look-up the nutritional information for it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> it probably ranks up there with deep far fried twinkies...



Okay...even I won't go there.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey in Scotland we have deep fried ice cream, deep fried mars bars, deep fried pizza, actually we can deep fry anything you want. That's why we're all so fat and dying of heart attacks and diabetes
> 
> Needless to say your Monte Christo sandwich sounds absolutely fantabulous - i want one RIGHT NOW . . . . .
> 
> ...



Scotland sounds a lot like Memphis, Tennessee.   They deep fry everything.

No, I don't currently use straps.    But I just might.

Oh, and I didn't know if you could find a Monte Cristo sandwich in your area, so I look on the web for it.  I found the recipe that Bennigan's restaurant uses.  Which is the first place that I ever had them, and by which I judge all others.

You might want to think about sharing this with a local restaurant.  

Lastly, you _must_ use, and eat it with, the red raspberry jam. _*Must!*_

*Bennigan`s Monte Cristo Recipe*

Recipe is ready in < 30 minutes Ready in: < 30 minutes
Serves/Makes:   6

Ingredients:
6 slices cooked turkey
6 slices Swiss cheese
6 slices cooked ham
6 slices American cheese
18 slices wheat bread

***Batter***
1 1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 1/3 cup water
1 large egg --beaten
Oil --for deep frying
Powdered sugar
Red raspberry jelly
Turn this recipe into a puzzle! [click]

Directions:

Assemble sandwiches: Bread, turkey, Swiss cheese, bread, ham, American cheese, bread; cut in half diagonally.

Whisk flour, baking powder, and salt together to blend well. Add water to the egg and add to the flour mixture mixing well. Dip each sandwich half into the batter and deep-fry (oil must cover the sandwich) in oil pre-heated to 360 degrees until golden brown.

Remove from oil to paper towels. Sprinkle with the powdered sugar. Serve with warm or room temperature jelly, if desired.
print recipe or shopping list

This recipe from CDKitchen for Bennigan`s Monte Cristo serves/makes 6


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Supramaximal holds serve as neuro-potentiators. You can actually lift more weight after doing them. It's not (just) mental.



Well there you go, said much better than my guess.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Edit: I keep getting error messages (blank pages) when I try to post in your thread, DOMS. Sorry for the double post.



That's okay, I'll seethe quietly.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

the other half said:


> com'on DOMS, and elbow replacement is only 15 or 20  thousand dollars.
> i did a cortizone shot last summer, but it only lasted a couple of  months.
> it was like i was born agian, no pain at night, when i lifted, ever when i..... oh
> thats a different thread, sorry.
> ...



Sorry to hear it's happening to you, too.  What brought it on for you?

Thanks, man!  I can already see the difference in my tris.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> So, do you know when you're coming to London yet?



Well, _technically_, I have the money now.  But that money is really earmarked for my options trading.  Plus, I don't even have a job right now!  I was plesantly surprised that I could find (round-trip) fares as low as $1300 (on Orbitz).  _I'm going to make it happen!_ When I put my mind to something, it always happens.

It won't happen until September or so.  I'd like to do it sooner, but I plan to start trading options in June, so I'll need to stay at home for the first couple of months to babysit it.  After I get more comfortable, I start traveling.

Hell yes!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 31, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Scotland sounds a lot like Memphis, Tennessee.   They deep fry everything.
> 
> No, I don't currently use straps.    But I just might.
> 
> ...



sounds like deep-fried death all right!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2008)

mmmm....monte cristo.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2008)

everyone is right....it does sound like Memphis...and every other city in the southern U.S.  good thing they like their women thick...


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Well, _technically_, I have the money now.  But that money is really earmarked for my options trading.  Plus, I don't even have a job right now!  I was plesantly surprised that I could find (round-trip) fares as low as $1300 (on Orbitz).  _I'm going to make it happen!_ When I put my mind to something, it always happens.
> 
> It won't happen until September or so.  I'd like to do it sooner, but I plan to start trading options in June, so I'll need to stay at home for the first couple of months to babysit it.  After I get more comfortable, I start traveling.



Cool! September is a good time to visit, not too busy with tourists and the weather is still pleasant enough to wander around without getting too cold/wet/windswept.

Are you just going to visit London or travel around Britain a bit? I can recommend a lovely place . . . .


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Death never tasted so good.
> 
> Yeah, I'm really happy that I could partial rep 230. I'm betting that my PR for Bench isn't 205 anymore.
> 
> ...


 
That journal was nuts.  I used some of the crazy ideas from that to fuel some of my madder workouts.  

Come to think of it.....this ones just as mad.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Cool! September is a good time to visit, not too busy with tourists and the weather is still pleasant enough to wander around without getting too cold/wet/windswept.
> 
> Are you just going to visit London or travel around Britain a bit? I can recommend a lovely place . . . .



It depends on how long I have over there.  I'll try!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

goob said:


> That journal was nuts.  I used some of the crazy ideas from that to fuel some of my madder workouts.
> 
> Come to think of it.....this ones just as mad.



Glad that I could give something back.

Me like the pain!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 16: Game On!

*I still felt a little something in my left elbow.  But not much.

I got a little uppity on the Dips. I did my first set and felt that I wasn't getting much out of it.  So, for the first time ever, I decided to weighted dips.  Right now, BW + 25 pounds seems to be the spot.  I don't have a weight belt, so I just hold a plate between my thighs.

_Damn it's good to be back!_


Explosive Push-ups
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3

Chest-supported Front Row
55 @ 3
55 @ 3
55 @ 3
55 @ 3
55 @ 3
55 @ 3
55 @ 3
55 @ 3
55 @ 3

DB Front Raise
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3

1/4 Dip
BW @ 3
BW + 10 @  3
BW + 25 @ 3
BW + 25 @ 3
BW + 25 @ 3
BW + 25 @ 3
BW + 25 @ 3
BW + 25 @ 3
BW + 25 @ 3
BW + 25 @ 3


01/02/2008


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 1, 2008)

too bad about the elbow, I've always found that skullcrushers were not the elbows friend. 

this looks like a great workout man. a definite feeling of accomplishment when you add weight to dips as for the plate between the thighs, just a thought but since you don't have a belt maybe holding a DB between your feet would be easier than a plate between the thighs? that's always what I did when I didn't have a belt.


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

Good workout DOMS, typically brutal.  Loving the Dips, do you still get airborn from the pushups?

Hows the job hunt coming along DOMS?


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *So, for the first time ever, I decided to weighted dips.  Right now, BW + 25 pounds seems to be the spot.  I don't have a weight belt, so I just hold a plate between my thighs.
> *


*

Use a backpack.*


----------



## goob (Feb 2, 2008)

kiko said:


> Use a backpack.


 
That's a pretty good idea. Never thought of that, you could always hook a DB under foot otherwise.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> too bad about the elbow, I've always found that skullcrushers were not the elbows friend.
> 
> this looks like a great workout man. a definite feeling of accomplishment when you add weight to dips as for the plate between the thighs, just a thought but since you don't have a belt maybe holding a DB between your feet would be easier than a plate between the thighs? that's always what I did when I didn't have a belt.



Thanks, man!

Hell, yes!  It feels great!

I didn't have any problem holding the plate.  Plus, I'm already close to the ground (I use sawhorses), so it'd be hard for me to keep my knees at 90 degrees and hold a DB with the feet.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Good workout DOMS, typically brutal.  Loving the Dips, do you still get airborn from the pushups?
> 
> Hows the job hunt coming along DOMS?



Thanks, goob!

I'm still looking.  The more technical a job is, and the more you expect to be paid, the longer it takes to find a job.  I'm hoping that I'll find one this month.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2008)

kiko said:


> Use a backpack.



Great idea!  I'll see if I have one lying around.

Thanks again!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2008)

goob said:


> That's a pretty good idea. Never thought of that, you could always hook a DB under foot otherwise.



The backpack idea sounds great.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 2, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 17: Off Day*


There are some songs that you have to be in the mood to hear, and some that put you into a mood.

This is one of that later.






YouTube Video


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

if you are looking for a job, we have one up here in coeur d alene for you.
its not real technical, doesnt pay that well, but hell at least i wont have to do the shoveling any more. hahaha

no really, what kind of line of work are you in?


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

i like that song


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> if you are looking for a job, we have one up here in coeur d alene for you.
> its not real technical, doesnt pay that well, but hell at least i wont have to do the shoveling any more. hahaha
> 
> no really, what kind of line of work are you in?




I'm a computer consultant.  I do everything computer-related.  I build them, fix them, network them.  I do light to moderate programming (applications and website).   I can pretty much do anything with computers.  I can work on any Windows OS, Linux, some Apples, and some OS400.

I'm looking to work internally for a company.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

since your in boise, have you checked into albertsons? just an idea, that who i work for.

well if you ever get bored you can come up and workout with us. its only about an 8 hour drive. or you can fly into spokane. thats about 45 minutes away from us.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> since your in boise, have you checked into albertsons? just an idea, that who i work for.
> 
> well if you ever get bored you can come up and workout with us. its only about an 8 hour drive. or you can fly into spokane. thats about 45 minutes away from us.



Thanks for the tip. 

Hell yes, after I'm gainfully employed, I'll take you up on that offer.

If I drive, I'm brining a car cover.  The last time I was there, my car got covered in sap.  That was a bitch to get off.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

ok, but you get to sleep with the dogs.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> ok, but you get to sleep with the dogs.



Sorry, but you're not my type.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

well we are gonna go sit somewhere and eat and drink and watch the game.

have a good one.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 3, 2008)

What certifications do you currently have? I know you got skills, but many of the certs require you to take retake the test after a few years to make sure you are keeping updated on new technologies.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

KelJu said:


> What certifications do you currently have? I know you got skills, but many of the certs require you to take retake the test after a few years to make sure you are keeping updated on new technologies.




I don't have any certifications.  I never cared to get them.  What I do have is 10 years of experience.  

I'm not really interested in getting the cert because I don't plan on doing this for more than a year to a year and a half.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I don't have any certifications.  I never cared to get them.  What I do have is 10 years of experience.
> 
> I'm not really interested in getting the cert because I don't plan on doing this for more than a year to a year and a half.



Then retirement or something else?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Then retirement or something else?



My plan (and I really have one) is for me to trade options for a living.  In addition to trading my own money, I have a few people that want me to trade for them.  The capital that they represent is between forty and sixty thousand as the start. 

I'll be self-employed, work about 4 hours a day, and can work from anywhere than I have Internet access.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> My plan (and I really have one) is for me to trade options for a living.  In addition to trading my own money, I have a few people that want me to trade for them.  The capital that they represent is between forty and sixty thousand as the start.
> 
> I'll be self-employed, work about 4 hours a day, and can work from anywhere than I have Internet access.



Sounds like a fantastic plan.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Sounds like a fantastic plan.



I've been working on it for over three years.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'll be self-employed, work about 4 hours a day, and can work from anywhere than I have Internet access.


That's awesome. You could be working _while overclocking my PC._


----------



## KelJu (Feb 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I've been working on it for over three years.



Yeah I have read your post about it, which is why I was confused about the in house IT work. I figured you were going straight to trading from here.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> That's awesome. You could be working _while overclocking my PC._



I'm sure as shit going to travel while I'm working.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 3, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Yeah I have read your post about it, which is why I was confused about the in house IT work. I figured you were going straight to trading from here.



It's all about the time table.  I have a plan to start trading no later than June, but possibly earlier.  It'll take at least a year before I can live off it though.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'm sure as shit going to travel while I'm working.


Come to Holland someday. 

BTW, I'll be in New York from, IIRC, the fifth to the twelveth of June. I'm thinking of arranging a meeting with some IM members. I don't really know why I'm posting this in your journal, but I thought you might have some ideas/thoughts about such a meeting.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 19: Upping It*

I started to up the weight, in addition to shortening the RIs as the program prescribes.  It just wasn't enough weight to make me feel it.

I really starting to get strong with the Dips.


BB Bench Partial Bottom/DB Face-down Side Raises
3 @ 155/3 @ 25
3 @ 155/3 @ 25
3 @ 155/3 @ 25
3 @ 160/3 @ 30
3 @ 160/3 @ 30

Half Dip/DB Decline Pull-over/DB External Rotation
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 35/3 @ 20
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 35/3 @ 20

Deadlifts
135 @ 3
185 @ 2
225 @ 1
255 @ 1
260 @ 1



04/02/2008


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Come to Holland someday.
> 
> BTW, I'll be in New York from, IIRC, the fifth to the twelveth of June. I'm thinking of arranging a meeting with some IM members. I don't really know why I'm posting this in your journal, but I thought you might have some ideas/thoughts about such a meeting.



You should mention this in Open Chat.  Maybe someone will offer to hook-up with you.  Oh, and since you're there, beat the shit out of danny, would you?

And I'd like to make it to Holland some day.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

Solid workout DOMS.  Good deadlifting and excellewnt dip work


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 4, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You should mention this in Open Chat.  Maybe someone will offer to hook-up with you.  *Oh, and since you're there, beat the shit out of danny, would you*?
> 
> And I'd like to make it to Holland some day.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 4, 2008)

great job on that workout DOMS it looks like those dips are definitely coming along very nicely. those are some nice deads too.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You should mention this in Open Chat. Maybe someone will offer to hook-up with you. Oh, and since you're there, beat the shit out of danny, would you?
> 
> And I'd like to make it to Holland some day.


 
Hookers, drugs, 24 hour clubs....yeah Witch could show you a good time.

Tip: Don't bring the wife....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Solid workout DOMS.  Good deadlifting and excellewnt dip work



Thanks, goob!

I'm really excited about the Dips.  I've gotten to the point where they're really taking off.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great job on that workout DOMS it looks like those dips are definitely coming along very nicely. those are some nice deads too.



Thanks, Scarface!  My current routine seems to be paying off well.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Hookers, drugs, 24 hour clubs....yeah Witch could show you a good time.
> 
> Tip: Don't bring the wife....



An old toast: "To wifes and girlfriends, may they never meet!"


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2008)

DOMS said:


> My plan (and I really have one) is for me to trade options for a living.  In addition to trading my own money, I have a few people that want me to trade for them.  The capital that they represent is between forty and sixty thousand as the start.
> 
> I'll be self-employed, work about 4 hours a day, and can work from anywhere than I have Internet access.



Can you say dream job.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 4, 2008)

What is the advantage of doing half dips? I see people doing them at my gym, and just figured they were cheating, but if you are doing them, there must be a good reason?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Can you say dream job.



Damn straight!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2008)

KelJu said:


> What is the advantage of doing half dips? I see people doing them at my gym, and just figured they were cheating, but if you are doing them, there must be a good reason?



I'm suppose to do a higher amount of weight than I would if I was doing full reps.

I started doing Dips about two (or less) months ago.  And I just got to the point where I could do them unassisted.  Up until a couple of days ago, it didn't occur to me to try them weighted.  Now that I know that can do Weighted Dips, I'm going to pile on the weight until I can only do quarters.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I did a number on my lumber.  Here it is, 3 am and I'm awake.

Thankfully, it's not that bad.  I put some BioFreeze on it and I'm going to go back to sleep.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Well, I did a number on my lumber.  Here it is, 3 am and I'm awake.
> 
> Thankfully, it's not that bad.  I put some BioFreeze on it and I'm going to go back to sleep.



Oh ohhh.

Was it the Deads? Hope it's not too bad


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Oh ohhh.
> 
> Was it the Deads? Hope it's not too bad



Nah, it's not too bad.  I think I'll be fine my tomorrow.


----------



## the other half (Feb 5, 2008)

injuries all the way around. it is no wonder that we like going to the gym.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope you get all the soreness you've earned!  

Only a couple more weeks until Dexter comes to CBS.  I'm almost afraid to watch...but more afraid not to. I can't wait to see how badly it gets chopped up.  No pun intended...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2008)

the other half said:


> injuries all the way around. it is no wonder that we like going to the gym.



Pain is nature's way of letting you know you're alive.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Hope you get all the soreness you've earned!
> 
> Only a couple more weeks until Dexter comes to CBS.  I'm almost afraid to watch...but more afraid not to. I can't wait to see how badly it gets chopped up.  No pun intended...



Thanks, man!

I'll watch one episode just to see how badly they butcher it.

Oh, I don't know if you missed it, but I read the third book and posted about it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> I'll watch one episode just to see how badly they butcher it.
> 
> Oh, I don't know if you missed it, but I read the third book and posted about it.



I missed it, but went back and looked.  I agree on the bit with the kids being more integral to the plot as a good thing.  I didn't like the plot, but I'm willing to hold judgment until the next book.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Pain is nature's way of letting you know you're alive.


 

a friend once told me that if she ever woke up in the morning and didn't hurt SOMEWHERE that she would think she was dead


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Nah, it's not too bad.  I think I'll be fine my tomorrow.



Good good 



b_reed23 said:


> a friend once told me that if she ever woke up in the morning and didn't hurt SOMEWHERE that she would think she was dead



What's sad is, that's actually true


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2008)

You get better Uncle D howd you hurt your back?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I missed it, but went back and looked.  I agree on the bit with the kids being more integral to the plot as a good thing.  I didn't like the plot, but I'm willing to hold judgment until the next book.



It was a little...out there, but I liked it.  I would like the author to get a little more down to Earth in the next book.

But the writing was still great.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> a friend once told me that if she ever woke up in the morning and didn't hurt SOMEWHERE that she would think she was dead


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Good good



Thanks!  

Oh, and I found that I can get a non-refundable, round trip, flight to Heathrow from Delta for $1024 (USD).


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> You get better Uncle D howd you hurt your back?



Thanks, man!

I was doing heavy Deads.  It feels like it's about 80% right now.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm hoping that my back will be well enough to workout tomorrow. 

Oh, and I need to bring a tragedy to light.  You're all so flippant with your use of emoticons.  But have you ever stopped to think of where they come from!  Huh?  Have you?!






.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## SamEaston (Feb 7, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and I need to bring a tragedy to light.  You're all so flippant with your use of emoticons.  But have you ever stopped to think of where they come from!  Huh?  Have you?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Straight to Hell . . . . . . i know . . . . . .


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 7, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and I found that I can get a non-refundable, round trip, flight to Heathrow from Delta for $1024 (USD).



Thats great news! You'll have to keep me updated on when you're coming over. I could let you in on some touristy secrets 

Hows the back today?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

how's the lumbar holding up lately?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oh, and I found that I can get a non-refundable, round trip, flight to Heathrow from Delta for $1024 (USD).



Do it! Ill wait outside with a sign that says "Mr. D.O. Musclesoreness".

Hows the back feeling today?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Straight to Hell . . . . . . i know . . . . . .


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Thats great news! You'll have to keep me updated on when you're coming over. I could let you in on some touristy secrets
> 
> Hows the back today?



I'll let you know when I buy the ticket!

My back was starting to do better, and then I suckered into doing some camping.  I spent last night up in the mountings camping in 6 feet of snow,  the low was 10F (12C), and the wind was blowing at 60MPH (97KPH).  Plus, I had to sleep on lumping, poorly packed, snow.  

I'd have been fine if my back wasn't already fucked up.

I don't think I'm going to workout until Monday.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> how's the lumbar holding up lately?



Like I told Sam, it _*was*_ going well, but now I'm all kinds of fucked up.  I'm hoping that I'll be good enough to go on Monday.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Do it! Ill wait outside with a sign that says "Mr. D.O. Musclesoreness".
> 
> Hows the back feeling today?





Not so good.  One of the crappy things about throwing a muscle in your back is that your body tries to compensate by using other muscles (glutes, hips, upper back).  These end up hurting like a bitch after a couple of days.  My whole posterior chain is shit.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 9, 2008)

You need to be careful with that back man. I'd stop deadlifting and squatting for a while, if not permanently.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Not so good.  One of the crappy things about throwing a muscle in your back is that your body tries to compensate by using other muscles (glutes, hips, upper back).  These end up hurting like a bitch after a couple of days.  My whole posterior chain is shit.



Yeah, i know what you mean. When i pulled mine out, because i had tight hams anyway they sorta took over from the lower back and pulled everything out of whack even more.

You're seeing some sort of specialist though, yeah?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 10, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Not so good.  One of the crappy things about throwing a muscle in your back is that your body tries to compensate by using other muscles (glutes, hips, upper back).  These end up hurting like a bitch after a couple of days.  My whole posterior chain is shit.



I'm sorry to hear you are having back problems. Like witch, I had to stop doing deadlifts, also. Good luck on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2008)

DOMS said:


> the low was 10F (12C),



I think you need to brush up on your metric conversion.  10F = -11C.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 10, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> You need to be careful with that back man. I'd stop deadlifting and squatting for a while, if not permanently.



I took a full week off.  I'm still going to keep at Deads and Squats, but if I see a long-term pattern, I may give them up.  But only if I have to!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, i know what you mean. When i pulled mine out, because i had tight hams anyway they sorta took over from the lower back and pulled everything out of whack even more.
> 
> You're seeing some sort of specialist though, yeah?



Nope.  It's just a pulled muscle.  I've been here before (this is my third time).  Aside from the occasional pull, my back is 100%.  If they didn't heal in a week or so, I'd have gone to the doc.  But they heal fast and 100%.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 10, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are having back problems. Like witch, I had to stop doing deadlifts, also. Good luck on a speedy recovery.



_You_ stopped doing Deads?   That doesn't bode well for me. 

Thanks, KelJu!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I think you need to brush up on your metric conversion.  10F = -11C.



Showing up just to bust my chops?!




I forget the negative sign, but I did round down.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2008)

Just keeping you on your toes, that's all.


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Just keeping you on your toes, that's all.



TT specialty.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2008)

how ya doin?


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 16, 2008)

DOMS!

Hows tricks?


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey DOMS, hows the injury coming along.  Hope you've got the trouble and strife waiting on you hand and foot while you recover....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how ya doin?



Okay.  Still feeling a few pains, but I'm back in.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> DOMS!
> 
> Hows tricks?



I'm still unemployed, but I've got enough side-work to pay all of the bills.

I've purchased a bunch of computer parts (some are still on the way).  So my PC will be offline either Thursday or Friday for the upgrade.  w00t!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey DOMS, hows the injury coming along.  Hope you've got the trouble and strife waiting on you hand and foot while you recover....





My back is okay, but I have a pain in my left glute and my left elbow.

My elbow has been hurting for a while, but my glute didn't hurt until I rode in a very packed limo.  The pain is almost gone, but there's still enough to be...well...a pain in my ass.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day somethingorother: Where The Hell Am I?

* I messed up what day I'm supposed to be on.  Somehow, I ended up on the "Day 1" workout.  So I'll just go from here.

I've been out for three weeks, so I did my usual thing...I added more weight.  I added 5 pounds to every exercise.  It's worked for me so far.

I'm still feeling a pain in my left elbow, but I'm just going to keep on and see how it does.

BB Bench Supramax/BB Bench Partial/Chest-supported Row
230 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 175/3 @ 60
230 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 175/3 @ 60
230 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 175/3 @ 60
230 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 175/3 @ 60
230 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 175/3 @ 60

DB Decline/Upright Power Row/EZ Bar Reverse Curl
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65


20/02/2008


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

We all get lost at times.  Nice job.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *TSP - Bench - Day somethingorother: Where The Hell Am I?*






That hit my funny bone for some reason, lol.

Crazy workout though, dude. This set up looks taxing as hell, really impressive


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2008)

Good work D! Hope your back gets better soon. Ive been havin some back problem mine are just spine related not muscle.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 21, 2008)

Whats up doms?  Your routine still looking killer.  Really good job on the reverse curls.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2008)

that workout didn't kill your elbow?


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)

lets see, if pain is weakness leaving the body. we should all be the strongest man in the world, dont you think.
it sucks when you workout and it like this isnt that bad, but the next day you are like"holy shit my elbow hurts now"

i got some hydro's if you want?


----------



## goob (Feb 22, 2008)

Solid workout DOMS.  Really impressive, especially the benching!

Did you have trouble locating your spleen after it exploded?


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2008)

the other half said:


> lets see, if pain is weakness leaving the body. we should all be the strongest man in the world, dont you think.
> it sucks when you workout and it like this isnt that bad, but the next day you are like"holy shit my elbow hurts now"
> 
> i got some hydro's if you want?



Look at him,,, he's got a plethora of pain meds.. 

you know when you go to the doc for something or other..and they always prescribe pain meds... I think we have about a year or so supply in our cupboard that we are never going to use..


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 23, 2008)

still a great workout even if you ended up doing the wrong workout day


----------



## StanUk (Feb 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *TSP - Bench - Day somethingorother: Where The Hell Am I?
> 
> * I messed up what day I'm supposed to be on.  Somehow, I ended up on the "Day 1" workout.  So I'll just go from here.
> 
> ...



Very nice looking workout Doms


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Lookin Strong Brother DOMS!!! Hope the back and ALL is well my Friend!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey DOMS - back on track, goody goody


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

Pylon said:


> We all get lost at times.  Nice job.



I found my way!  Thanks, Pylon!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> That hit my funny bone for some reason, lol.
> 
> Crazy workout though, dude. This set up looks taxing as hell, really impressive



Thanks, Gaz!

They are, but each in different ways.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good work D! Hope your back gets better soon. Ive been havin some back problem mine are just spine related not muscle.



Sorry about your back problems man.  My back is feeling fine, but I've got a slight pain in my left glute.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Whats up doms?  Your routine still looking killer.  Really good job on the reverse curls.



Thanks, JailHouse!

I'm still technically unemployed.  But I'm picking up enough side work to pay the bills.  My friends and family are trying to talk me into opening my own consulting business.  I'm not sure if I want to do that.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> that workout didn't kill your elbow?



It was dead before the workout.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> lets see, if pain is weakness leaving the body. we should all be the strongest man in the world, dont you think.
> it sucks when you workout and it like this isnt that bad, but the next day you are like"holy shit my elbow hurts now"
> 
> i got some hydro's if you want?



Hell no!  I _keep_ all of my pain! 

Thankfully, the pain only appears during my workouts and doesn't linger.  *knocks on wood*


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Solid workout DOMS.  Really impressive, especially the benching!
> 
> Did you have trouble locating your spleen after it exploded?





Thanks, goob!

I really like the routine.  I just wish I could leave the injuries behind.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

katt said:


> Look at him,,, he's got a plethora of pain meds..
> 
> you know when you go to the doc for something or other..and they always prescribe pain meds... I think we have about a year or so supply in our cupboard that we are never going to use..



 

When I make it up to your guy's place, I'll have to relieve you of some of that.  Plus, I'll bring some goodies in exchange.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> still a great workout even if you ended up doing the wrong workout day



Thanks, man!  I was just happy to workout.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Very nice looking workout Doms



Thanks, man!  

How's life treating you?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Lookin Strong Brother DOMS!!! Hope the back and ALL is well my Friend!!!



Thanks, Brother Archangel!

The backs doing fine now.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey DOMS - back on track, goody goody



Thanks, Sam.  I hoping that I can make a run of it now.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 24: Nice*

I'm back on again.  I really hoping that nothing bad crops up again.  I'm getting tired of that shit.

I didn't feel that energetic today, but hey, I'll take the workout.

I'm up to ten sets now. I also upped the weight on the rows and dips.

Explosive Push-ups
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3

Chest-supported Front Row
60 @ 3
60 @ 3
60 @ 3
60 @ 3
60 @ 3
60 @ 3
60 @ 3
60 @ 3
60 @ 3
60 @ 3

DB Front Raise
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3

1/4 Dip
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3


27/02/2008


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

i want to try that workout someday. but it will have to be on a weekend when i dont have to go to work.

are the tri's pretty pumped after the weighted 1/4 dips?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> i want to try that workout someday. but it will have to be on a weekend when i dont have to go to work.
> 
> are the tri's pretty pumped after the weighted 1/4 dips?



At three reps, there isn't much of a pump.

Are you going to buy Chad's book?


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

might have to look into it. pretty good knowledge?


----------



## StanUk (Feb 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> How's life treating you?



All good thankyou my friend!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2008)

So, is this an endurance routine?  What kind RIs?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 28, 2008)

good God that's a hell of a lot of volume! nice 1/4 dips man, those are really jumping up there


----------



## Mista (Feb 28, 2008)

I have been reading your training program and I'm very interested. I'm thinking of incorporating it in some form into my mixed routine.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> good God that's a hell of a lot of volume! nice 1/4 dips man, those are really jumping up there



 I agree!!!

Looks like your back in full throttle my Friend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2008)

the other half said:


> might have to look into it. pretty good knowledge?



Yeah, it's a great book.  And it has a workout for any goal.  It's really worth the money.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2008)

StanUk said:


> All good thankyou my friend!



Excellent!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2008)

Pylon said:


> So, is this an endurance routine?  What kind RIs?



RIs on that day were 60 seconds.  The RI varies from day to day.  And even though that day had a lot of sets, the reps were only 3, so it's far from endurance.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> good God that's a hell of a lot of volume! nice 1/4 dips man, those are really jumping up there



Thanks, Scarface!  

I'm really looking forward to upping the weight on the Dips.  I did Dips for the first time a few months ago and I sucked ass.  Now I can do full weighted dips.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2008)

Mista said:


> I have been reading your training program and I'm very interested. I'm thinking of incorporating it in some form into my mixed routine.



Feel free.  Chad has some great ideas.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2008)

Archangel said:


> I agree!!!
> 
> Looks like your back in full throttle my Friend!!!



Thanks, Brother Archangel!

I'm almost 100%!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 26: Trashed*

On the second set of DB Decline Pull-overs I decided to put a slight bend in my elbows and rotate my wrists half-way between pronated and neutral.  *BOOM* No more pain n my left elbow on that movement and i can now go all the way down.  Which trashed the shit out of my torso. Good stuff!

I did Squats today.  The first time I've done legs in a month or so.  I didn't go near my PR (280), but that wasn't the point.  I just wanted to test my back and re-acclimate my back to heavy weights.  All seemed to go well.  Next time, I'm going to try to touch (or maybe exceed) my PR.


BB Bench Partial Bottom/DB Face-down Side Raises
3 @ 180/3 @ 25
3 @ 180/3 @ 25
3 @ 180/3 @ 25
3 @ 180/3 @ 25
3 @ 180/3 @ 25

Half Dip/DB Decline Pull-over/DB External Rotation
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20

Squats
3 @ 135 
1 @ 185
1 @ 205
1 @ 255


01/03/2008


----------



## DOMS (Mar 1, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 2, 2008)

That's great news on the Squat front. Fingers crossed for that new PR! 

Feels like i havent' spoken to you in ages. Hows things?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> That's great news on the Squat front. Fingers crossed for that new PR!
> 
> Feels like i havent' spoken to you in ages. Hows things?



Well, I'm still unemployed, but making enough from pick-up work to cover the bills.  More importantly, I'm funding my options trading account and should start that soon.

Three years in the planning.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 27*

Just another active recovery day.  I did up the DBs by 5, but I had to cut the Pull-ups short because _High Net Worth_ came on.  Which is when I do my jogging on Sundays.

DB Bench Press
50 @ 25
50 @ 25

WG Pull-ups
30 @ BW/A
10 @ BW/A


02/03/2008


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Scarface!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to upping the weight on the Dips.  I did Dips for the first time a few months ago and I sucked ass.  Now I can do full weighted dips.



full weighted dips is quite the accomplishment. I really enjoy them but the last time I did them a sharp pain went through my shoulder and my arm buckled. really weird. see how they go next time.

great workouts above though best thing you can do is ease back into the squats.


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

and i thought our reps where high. dam dude.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> full weighted dips is quite the accomplishment. I really enjoy them but the last time I did them a sharp pain went through my shoulder and my arm buckled. really weird. see how they go next time.
> 
> great workouts above though best thing you can do is ease back into the squats.



Aside from an actual injury, might the problem have been your form?  Or even the angle of your body?  My left elbow was killing my when I did the DB Declines, but after I put a slight bend in my elbows, the pain went away.  Experiment with different body angels.  It just may help.

Thanks, man!

I generally don't ease into anything.  I've hit PRs after injuring myself and coming back after a month (or more) hiatus.  After my back quit hurting, I still felt a pain in my glutes.  I was worried that it may have something to do with my sciatic nerve. So I took it slow.  But now it's full stead ahead!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> and i thought our reps where high. dam dude.



High reps are crazy.  Next time, I'm going to see how many I can do at one time.  No 50 x 2.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 28: Liking It
*
This was nice solid workout.  The highlight is that, on the final rep of the final set, I did a full rep of 180 on the BB Partial Tops, instead of an actual partial rep, like it was nothing.  My current PR is 205, but after I hit day 35, I'm going to retest.

BB Bench Supramax/BB Bench Partial/Chest-supported Row
235 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 180/3 @ 65
235 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 180/3 @ 65
235 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 180/3 @ 65
235 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 180/3 @ 65
235 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 180/3 @ 65

DB Decline/Upright Power Row/EZ Bar Reverse Curl
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65


03/03/2008


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

I felt like I haven't visited your journal in a long time...looks like the workouts are still going strong! how are you doing?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *TSP - Bench - Day 28: Liking It
> *
> This was nice solid workout.  The highlight is that, on the final rep of the final set, I did a full rep of 180 on the BB Partial Tops, instead of an actual partial rep, like it was nothing.  My current PR is 205, but after I hit day 35, I'm going to retest.
> 
> ...



Nice benching.  It looks like supermax is working well for you.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Aside from an actual injury, might the problem have been your form?  Or even the angle of your body?  My left elbow was killing my when I did the DB Declines, but after I put a slight bend in my elbows, the pain went away.  Experiment with different body angels.  It just may help.



yeah, it might have been something like that. see the thing is the dip bars are almost at my armpits, so I have to jump to get my body into position which might have tweaked something. 

workouts are coming along great DOMS, strength on the supra-max holds seems to be clmibing very nice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> see the thing is the dip bars are almost at my armpits, so I have to jump to get my body into position which might have tweaked something.



Isn't there something that you can climb up on?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2008)

Good workout D! ill have to try those supra max holds next time.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice benching.  It looks like supermax is working well for you.



Thanks, JailHouse!

Hell yes.  There's something...I'm not sure how to put it.  But I think that they're a real benefit.

I'm going to stop doing this routine soon, in favor of a more balanced routine, but I'm going to carry the supramaxes forward.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> yeah, it might have been something like that. see the thing is the dip bars are almost at my armpits, so I have to jump to get my body into position which might have tweaked something.
> 
> workouts are coming along great DOMS, strength on the supra-max holds seems to be clmibing very nice.



Take TT's advice, get a stool.  It's not worth screwing up your shoulders.

Thanks, man!  Like I've been saying: supramaxes are great!  You should try them.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good workout D! ill have to try those supra max holds next time.



Thanks, kiddo. 

Do it!  Let me know what you think.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 29: Freaking Elbow...*

I ditched the Skullcrushers in favor of Standing EZ Bar Triceps Extensions.  No-fucking-go.  My elbow still hurts.  So I'm going to replace them with Dips.  Full ROM, weight Dips.

I think I'm getting tired of this routine.  I want a balanced routine now, and not this top heavy one.  Don't get me wrong, I liked it, but it's getting stale.  So I'm consistantly upping the weight on every workout on all bench-related exercises.  I'm want to hit at least 250 on the Supras.


BB Bench Supramax/BB Bench Partial/Wide Grip Pull-up
240 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 185/3 @ BW (assisted)
240 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 185/3 @ BW (assisted)
240 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 185/3 @ BW (assisted)
240 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 185/3 @ BW (assisted)

Standing EZ Tri. Ext./DB Decline Pull-overs/Standing Hammer Curls
3 @ 35/3 @ 35/3 @ 40
3 @ 35/3 @ 35/3 @ 40
3 @ 35/3 @ 35/3 @ 40
3 @ 35/3 @ 35/3 @ 40


06/03/2008


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I felt like I haven't visited your journal in a long time...looks like the workouts are still going strong! how are you doing?




I think I'm almost at the end of this routine.  It's done something wonderful for my Bench, I think.

Aside from being unemployed (for almost three months), I'm doing okay.

How's life treating _you_?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, and it's official: my trading account is now funded.  As in, I can place trades now.

I figure that I'll place my first trade in 27 days or less.

The beginning of a new career.


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2008)

does that mean that you have to start "officially" working?

congrats man, thats had to be alittle stressful going through this.

also, keep up the good work in the gym. just like your job, they will both pay off for you........................right?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 7, 2008)

another great session DOMS so do you up the supramax holds each workout?

as for what TT mentioned, I honestly never gave that a thought. sounds like a plan


----------



## goob (Mar 7, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *TSP - Bench - Day 29: Freaking Elbow...*
> 
> I ditched the Skullcrushers in favor of Standing EZ Bar Triceps Extensions. No-fucking-go. My elbow still hurts. So I'm going to replace them with Dips. Full ROM, weight Dips.
> 
> ...


 
Your benching is really impressive DOMS.  What crazy torture routine are you planning next?  All day workouts?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow 5 pounds up from last time.  I might need to look in to this program.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and it's official: my trading account is now funded.  As in, I can place trades now.
> 
> I figure that I'll place my first trade in 27 days or less.
> 
> The beginning of a new career.



woah, you're a trader?  for a company or privately for yourself?
really great w/o's man.  i may steal some ideas!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats good to hear youll be back in the game with a dream job!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2008)

the other half said:


> does that mean that you have to start "officially" working?
> 
> congrats man, thats had to be alittle stressful going through this.
> 
> also, keep up the good work in the gym. just like your job, they will both pay off for you........................right?



Not yet.  I really need to find a job, but my current project prohibits it.  As a borderline work-a-holic, I'm really feeling the need to get to an office for work.

Yeah, it's a bit stressful.  But I've a pretty good outlook on life, so I'm doing alright.

Sure as hell they will.  But I'm really looking forward to getting my series 7 and just being a fund manager.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> another great session DOMS so do you up the supramax holds each workout?
> 
> as for what TT mentioned, I honestly never gave that a thought. sounds like a plan



I think I do supramaxes two or three times a week.  This is one of the things I'm going to take with me from this program.  Those things are gold.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2008)

goob said:


> Your benching is really impressive DOMS.  What crazy torture routine are you planning next?  All day workouts?





I'm not sure what my next routine will be, but it'll probably be from Chad's book again.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Wow 5 pounds up from last time.  I might need to look in to this program.



Other that it's lack of symmetry, it's a good program.  Honestly though, I like the Waterbury program better.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> woah, you're a trader?  for a company or privately for yourself?
> really great w/o's man.  i may steal some ideas!



I'm not a trader yet.  But when I do start trading (in 24 days or less), it'll be for myself at first.  If I'm decently profitable after 6 months, I'll start to accept clients.

Thanks, man!  Feel free to take what you want.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Thats good to hear youll be back in the game with a dream job!



Thanks, boyo!  I won't do it full time for at least 18 months though.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 31: WTF?*

That's a lot of sets.  11 for each exercise.  I'm okay with volume, but I'm glad this is the last week.

Explosive Push-ups
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3
BW @ 3

Chest-supported Front Row
65 @ 3
65 @ 3
65 @ 3
65 @ 3
65 @ 3
65 @ 3
65 @ 3
65 @ 3
65 @ 3
65 @ 3
65 @ 3

DB Front Raise
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3
25 @ 3

1/4 Dip
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3
BW + 35 @ 3


10/03/2008


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 10, 2008)

Look at that volume


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

If you had done 4x8 for each exercise, would you still think it was a lot of volume?


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 11, 2008)

that workout would drive me insane from boredom!  I have done the 10 set things before, but not for 4 exercises, I think I would have to slit my wrists on this one!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh my Goodness, your volume would KILL me, lookin strong my Friend, hope all is well!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 11, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> that workout would drive me insane from boredom!  I have done the 10 set things before, but not for 4 exercises, I think I would have to slit my wrists on this one!



'got that right.... man...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Look at that volume



Thanks, man. It only took 45 minutes, but it felt way longer than that.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> If you had done 4x8 for each exercise, would you still think it was a lot of volume?



Yeah, I get it.

I should have said "a lot of sets."

I got it.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 11, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> that workout would drive me insane from boredom!  I have done the 10 set things before, but not for 4 exercises, I think I would have to slit my wrists on this one!



That's how I felt.  Way too many sets of the same thing.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 11, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Oh my Goodness, your volume would KILL me, lookin strong my Friend, hope all is well!!!



Thanks, Archangel!   

It sure would kill you at the weights _you_ use.


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2008)

trying to read you workouts, is like looking at TT new avitar. they both hurt my eyes


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2008)

That level of volume is just sick! I bet even Goob would say fuck that.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2008)

the other half said:


> trying to read you workouts, is like looking at TT new avitar. they both hurt my eyes





Here's one for you.  And no, it's not an animated GIF.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> That level of volume is just sick! I bet even Goob would say fuck that.





Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Day 32: Like A Thai Hooker*

I'm really getting bored of this routine.  I made these supersets and trisets for real.  That is, I did them with zero wait between exercises.  That made them so much better. 

I added 10 to my partials with no problem whatsoever.

I went for a PR on Squats (by 5 pounds), but I went down faster than a Thai hooker.  But hey, I've basically been neglecting my legs for over a month.  So I'm okay with that.

After I was done, I went for a short jog.


BB Bench Partial Bottom/DB Face-down Side Raises
3 @ 190/3 @ 25
3 @ 190/3 @ 25
3 @ 190/3 @ 25
3 @ 190/3 @ 25
3 @ 190/3 @ 25

Half Dip/DB Decline Pull-over/DB External Rotation
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20
3 @ BW + 25/3 @ 30/3 @ 20

Squats
3 @ 135 
1 @ 205
1 @ 255
1 @ 265
1 @ 275
0 @ 285 - Me love you long time


12/03/2008


----------



## goob (Mar 12, 2008)

Very fucking nice DOMS! Trisets rock, you totally owned them. Solid stuff.

Your squats are damn good too. Impressive.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2008)

Just INSANE my Friend, but Excellent w/o BRother DOMS!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 12, 2008)

Bench keeps going up, will it ever stop???!!


----------



## StanUk (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice trisets DOMS! think i might have to give those a try myself 

keep up the good work!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Very fucking nice DOMS! Trisets rock, you totally owned them. Solid stuff.
> 
> Your squats are damn good too. Impressive.



Thanks a lot, goob!  I just realized that I've never done a true triset before.  I like 'em!

My squats a 5 pounds off my PR, but like I said, that's no bad after neglecting my legs for over a month.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Just INSANE my Friend, but Excellent w/o BRother DOMS!!!



Thanks, Brother Archangel! Me likey the pain!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Bench keeps going up, will it ever stop???!!



Thanks a lot for the support, JailHouse!

I think I have two more days left, then I'm going to take a few days off and test my PR.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Very nice trisets DOMS! think i might have to give those a try myself
> 
> keep up the good work!



Thanks, StanUk!

Feel free to try anything you see in my journal.  If you want a real challenge, do my favorite:  a dropset of squats.   Just make sure to do them in a place where it's acceptable to fall to the floor do nothing for five minutes when you're done.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2008)

..................................






I took my first Krav Maga class today.  It's official, my ability to perform cardio sucks ass.  But I had a lot of fun.  I also think it's going to go a long way in helping me drop my BF% down below 15%.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> ..................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool........How many days a week are you going to do it ?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Cool........How many days a week are you going to do it ?



I'm going to do at least the three AM classes (Mon., Wed., and Sat.), plus I may go for the PM classes (Tues. and Thurs.).  They also have a fight class on Friday. 

I'll go as much as I can so long as it doesn't interfere with my lifting.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to do at least the three AM classes (Mon., Wed., and Sat.), plus I may go for the PM classes (Tues. and Thurs.).  They also have a fight class on Friday.
> 
> I'll go as much as I can so long as it doesn't interfere with my lifting.



Nice    Update your journal with the good stuff that you learn.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2008)

Agreed, very interested in Krav Maga!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Agreed, very interested in Krav Maga!!!



Yeah isnt that the elite forces training? Be intresting to see some of their moves.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Yeah isnt that the elite forces training? Be intresting to see some of their moves.



It was created by a Jew, Imi Lichtenfield, after his family was killed by the Nazis.  Pretty much every policing organization (from security guards up to the Israeli Defense Force) use it.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

*TSP - Bench - Final Day: I'm Knackered*

I did Krav Maga this morning and I've just finished working out, and I'm done for the day.

I upped the weights on BB exercises.

I'm going to take a couple of days off and test for a Bench PR.

I've decided to bring this routine to an end.  My next routine will be another of Chad's routines called the _Big Boy Basics_.  You can guess what the meat of it is.


BB Bench Supramax/BB Bench Partial/Chest-supported Row
240 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 190/3 @ 65
240 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 190/3 @ 65
240 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 190/3 @ 65
245 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 195/3 @ 65
250 @ 8 seconds/3 @ 200/3 @ 65

DB Decline/Upright Power Row/EZ Bar Reverse Curl
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65
 3 @ 35/3 @ 60/3 @ 65


17/03/2008


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Krav Maga

I'm day two into my Krav Maga training.  

So far, we've covered the jab and cross punches, front and rear kicks, front and rear knees strikes (while pulling the opponent towards you), and how to get out of front and rear (not naked) chokes.

We've also touched a bit on _retzev_.  Which means "continuous motion".  It means that once you start attacking, you don't stop until your done (one aspect of this is that you only advance).  It also means that every defensive action should be accompanied by an offensive action.

Such as when you're removing a rear choke, you'll hook the opponent's hands (by the wrist/back portion of the hand) and yank down and then finished by striking the opponents groin with the back of your fist.

I also learned that when you're holding a tombstone (a hand-held pad) and your partner strikes over the groin (and not the solar plexus like he was supposed to), it still hurts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Krav Maga
> 
> I'm day two into my Krav Maga training.
> 
> ...



Good stuff


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

sounds pretty interesting.
good luck on the bench max. hope it proves to be worth the time you have taken to get there.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

Good lookin w/o and the Class sounds pretty solid!!! Very similar to the Muay Thai I used to train and fight in, but that was YEARS ago, Best Wishes in this my Friend!!!

Do you ever watch Fight Quest or Human Weapon I think they are called, they just had one on Krav maga a while back!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good stuff



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> sounds pretty interesting.
> good luck on the bench max. hope it proves to be worth the time you have taken to get there.



Krav Maga is really different from most other martial arts.

I'm hoping that my bench improves enough to make it worth it, too.  Considering how easy I handled 200, and how easy it was to unrack 250, I'm betting my PR is no longer 205.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o and the Class sounds pretty solid!!! Very similar to the Muay Thai I used to train and fight in, but that was YEARS ago, Best Wishes in this my Friend!!!
> 
> Do you ever watch Fight Quest or Human Weapon I think they are called, they just had one on Krav maga a while back!!!



I used to do Muay Thai, too!  About 15 years ago.

Some of the difference between that (and most other martial arts) and Krav is that Krav teaches you to go for the soft tissue (eyes, throat, groin, etc.).  Plus, Krav covers stuff like dealing with weapons and multiple opponents.

There aren't any fighting rules in Krav, so they don't, can't really, have tournaments.

And testing is a bit different, too.  For example, my instructor went to LA for an update to his teaching.  Part of that was the requirement that he give the instructors his itinerary (where he's going to be) so that they could jump him without notice.  He left his hotel room one night to get ice and three Krav instructors jumped him.

On of the tests that my instructor gives is to make you run, and exercise, for a _long_ time.  Then, after you're thoroughly exhausted, he makes you fight.

Another difference is that you're taught situation awareness.  The first goal of fighting Krav-style is try not to get in a position where you _have_ to fight.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to mention, I placed my first option trade today.

It's been a week for important firsts for me.


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

Krav looks pretty interesting..  until now the only "Krav" I knew was a gay bar in Vegas..  

oh... I guess that was Krave....not Krav...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and I forgot to mention, I placed my first option trade today.
> 
> It's been a week for important firsts for me.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2008)

A big thumbs up for everything here, dude!

Good choice on the MA too, when i was reading up on what to start doing i read about Krav, definitely looks interesting.

Sweet about getting back to trading also


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

It looks like your bench is moving up fast, but where are the squats and dlifts??


----------



## StanUk (Mar 18, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, StanUk!
> 
> Feel free to try anything you see in my journal.  If you want a real challenge, do my favorite:  a dropset of squats.   Just make sure to do them in a place where it's acceptable to fall to the floor do nothing for five minutes when you're done.



I think i may have to take you up on that offer  im always looking for a new challenge and I can imagine a dropset of squats rendering me useless for a good few hours!

What are you stats at the moment Doms if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

katt said:


> Krav looks pretty interesting..  until now the only "Krav" I knew was a gay bar in Vegas..
> 
> oh... I guess that was Krave....not Krav...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


>



Thanks, TT!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> A big thumbs up for everything here, dude!
> 
> Good choice on the MA too, when i was reading up on what to start doing i read about Krav, definitely looks interesting.
> 
> Sweet about getting back to trading also



Thanks, Gaz!

Krav Maga kicks ass...literally.  It's a martial art for the streets.

Actually, it was my first trade.  It turned against me pretty fast, but it was a very low risk/reward trade.  I was just getting my first taste of real trading and see if I could pull the trigger and kill the trade if it went bad.  Which I did with no hesitation.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> It looks like your bench is moving up fast, but where are the squats and dlifts??



This routine is all about the Bench.  Legs work is strictly maintenance.  The next routine will be a balanced one.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

StanUk said:


> I think i may have to take you up on that offer  im always looking for a new challenge and I can imagine a dropset of squats rendering me useless for a good few hours!
> 
> What are you stats at the moment Doms if you dont mind me asking?



I'm 5'10" at ~220 or so.  I have no idea what my BF% is.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm yawning my butt off.  I still haven't recovered from yesterday's workout.  I'm still sore from my Krav Maga class.  And I'm mentally drained from days on end of programming.  But I needed to do something physical, so I went for it.

New Bench PR: 215.  I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 19, 2008)

5"10 @ 220 is impressive man! unless of course your 30% Bf, but judging by your pictures your far from that 

Congrats on the bench PR


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Gaz!
> 
> Krav Maga kicks ass...literally.  It's a martial art for the streets.
> 
> Actually, it was my first trade.  It turned against me pretty fast, but it was a very low risk/reward trade.  I was just getting my first taste of real trading and see if I could pull the trigger and kill the trade if it went bad.  Which I did with no hesitation.



The main thing is that you're back in the game, man 

What sorta stuff are you doing in Krav right now then? Hows the class usually structured? A lot of different things per class, or focusing on one thing each class? I've been in classes that do both, lol


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

DOMS said:


> New Bench PR: 215.  I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'm 5'10" at ~220 or so.  I have no idea what my BF% is.




When did you get up to the 220 range?    I thought you were around 200.


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

i see that sam, gave you one of her PR'S. she is so generous with them.

congrats. i bet you will have more to come in the near future!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2008)

Whatever happened to Crap!?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

StanUk said:


> 5"10 @ 220 is impressive man! unless of course your 30% Bf, but judging by your pictures your far from that
> 
> Congrats on the bench PR



Thanks, StanUk!

I've got a bit of a gut, but between my jogging the last month and now my Krav classes, that's going down.  I don't have much fat elsewhere.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> The main thing is that you're back in the game, man
> 
> What sorta stuff are you doing in Krav right now then? Hows the class usually structured? A lot of different things per class, or focusing on one thing each class? I've been in classes that do both, lol



Thanks, Gaz!

The class always starts with cardio.  We jog around the mat for a while.  During the jog we also jog sideways, high-step, and switch up direction.

We always start the meat of the class with punching and kicking.  So far, we've followed up with chokes, elbowing, and kneeing on different days.

Today was my first multi-person drill.  I started at one end of the mat with my eyes closed.  Then another student chocked me from behind or the front.  I had to break the hold, take the attacker out.  Then I had to run past two people, one student and my instructor (who's 6'4" and weighs about 270 pounds).  After I fight through them, I reach the other side of the mat and punch a pad held by another student for 30 seconds.

Rinse, lather, and repeat 2 more times.

That'll take something out of you.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

nadirmg said:


>



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> When did you get up to the 220 range?    I thought you were around 200.



I had a digital scale that wasn't worth shit.  I have an analog scale now.  Which is giving my correct weight.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> i see that sam, gave you one of her PR'S. she is so generous with them.
> 
> congrats. i bet you will have more to come in the near future!



Are you kidding?  She's giving me her leftovers!

Thank, TOH!  I sure hope so.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Whatever happened to Crap!?



I know not what you speak of.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2008)

All sounds like its going good my Friend, wishing you continued success BRother DOMS!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

Archangel said:


> All sounds like its going good my Friend, wishing you continued success BRother DOMS!!!



Thanks, Brother Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm going to place my next trade tomorrow. It's going to be a "financing" trade.

I'm going to sell -3 vertical WMT (Walmart) Apr08 52.5/55 bear call spreads @ limit of $0.55. The will yield a total credit of $1.55. Then I'm going to purchase 1 KO (Coca-Cola) Apr08 60 put for $1.65.

The above will result in a debit of $0.01 plus the commission of $12 for a total debit of $22.

WMT, trading at 50.79, hasn't traded higher than $51.57 for the last year.

KO, trading at 59.96, has been trading in a channel from 56.49 to 60.83. That's a channel that is 4.35 in width. Right now it's just off the high of the channel and 3.47 from the bottom. If I even get a 50% retracement, that's a profit of 1.73. It has so far only taken 5-10 trading day for the stock price to move from the top to the bottom (or vice versa) of the channel.

I chose to use WMT to fund KO because they don't trade at parity, but WMT tends to trade in the same general general direction, but much flatter. The swing of KO are wilder.


My max loss is, theoretically, kind of high.  It's a $5.85 (the 2.5 between the vertical strikes times the three contracts).  My max profit (unless KO just breaks down) is $1.73.  That's a risk reward of over 3/1.  But statistically, and technically, the odds of hitting maximum loss are very low.  I also realize that the greeks will work against me a little.  But this will be offset somwhat by my put and the longs.

Plus, neither KO or WMT has any earnings report of dividends in the next 30 days.

The market is looking very sour, even with the Fed's actions.  If the both WMT and KO head south, I only stand to make more.  Both from the put on KO and buy being able to buy the WMT closing trades for far less than I sold them.

The real fear is that KO doesn't go south and WMT heads north.  I still don't believe that I'll suffer losing the full spread between the vertical stikes, but it'll devalue my KO put and make the WMT shorts a little more expensive,  off-put by the longs, thankfully.

My negative exits are if neither move after 2 weeks or if WMT goes half way between the 52-week high and the shorts. I'll also bail if KO breaks out above its channel.

My positive exit will be if KO reaches a 75% retracement.  I'll sell the WMT vertical shorts if they devalue by 75%.  I'll hold on to my longs if I think WMT will rebound.  If not, I'll sell them, too.

Anyway, that's my plan for tomorrow. I'm going to wait for 0930 EST (30 minutes after the opening bell) to place my order so that I can get a feel for where the stocks are going to go based on the Fed's rate cut.


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok, so I could read that post a dozen times and I still wouldn't know what you said...  I'm totally stupid when it comes to trades... 

I should rephrase that.... I haven't read up on trading, therefore I don't know shit...


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2008)

katt said:


> Ok, so I could read that post a dozen times and I still wouldn't know what you said...  I'm totally stupid when it comes to trades...
> 
> I should rephrase that.... I haven't read up on trading, therefore I don't know shit...



Yeah i just skimmed that and was like fuck it.


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

basicly what he is saying is:if the stocks work the way  then someday i will be rich and not have to work any more.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I had a digital scale that wasn't worth shit.  I have an analog scale now.  Which is giving my correct weight.



i'm going to be buy a scale today/tomorrow.  really?  digital scales suck?
so i should get the kind with the dial that spins around under the glass then?


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to place my next trade tomorrow. It's going to be a "financing" trade.
> 
> I'm going to sell -3 vertical WMT (Walmart) Apr08 52.5/55 bear call spreads @ limit of $0.55. The will yield a total credit of $1.55. Then I'm going to purchase 1 KO (Coca-Cola) Apr08 60 put for $1.65.....
> 
> .


 
That was like trying to read a post by the _anti-_danny81, dropping in from an inverse parallel universe...


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

sounds like you've got everything figured out man. stocks and trades - over my head! I'll stick to rocks and minerals, lol. 

so is this the start of a new career move?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 20, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to place my next trade tomorrow. It's going to be a "financing" trade.
> 
> I'm going to sell -3 vertical WMT (Walmart) Apr08 52.5/55 bear call spreads @ limit of $0.55. The will yield a total credit of $1.55. Then I'm going to purchase 1 KO (Coca-Cola) Apr08 60 put for $1.65.
> 
> ...



It looks like English, but except for the first sentence and the last paragraph, well, let's just say


----------



## vortrit (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm still alive. Too bad for you. Hi!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2008)

katt said:


> Ok, so I could read that post a dozen times and I still wouldn't know what you said...  I'm totally stupid when it comes to trades...
> 
> I should rephrase that.... I haven't read up on trading, therefore I don't know shit...



Don't put yourself down.  I've been working on it for years and still don't know enough.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Yeah i just skimmed that and was like fuck it.



Me too.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> basicly what he is saying is:if the stocks work the way  then someday i will be rich and not have to work any more.



That's sort of my goal.  Except that I don't look at trading like  it's work.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> i'm going to be buy a scale today/tomorrow.  really?  digital scales suck?
> so i should get the kind with the dial that spins around under the glass then?



The scale that I bought sucked ass.  It jumped all over the place.  I purchased a mechanical scale and it's spot on.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> That was like trying to read a post by the _anti-_danny81, dropping in from an inverse parallel universe...





I pay good money to watch that knuckled-head try to read that.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> sounds like you've got everything figured out man. stocks and trades - over my head! I'll stick to rocks and minerals, lol.
> 
> so is this the start of a new career move?



Hell no.  I've still got a long way to go.  But live trading is an important step that I have to take.

Yes, I'd like to do it for a living and not have to work on computers.  I've really come to hate that sort of thing.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> It looks like English, but except for the first sentence and the last paragraph, well, let's just say



It's actually the early stages of an aneurysm.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2008)

vortrit said:


> I'm still alive. Too bad for you. Hi!



I'll get you yet!

Welcome back, man!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2008)

I didn't take the WMT position.  After watching it for an hour, I felt that it wasn't going to stop going up.  Which is didn't.  It busted through the resistance point.

So I did a basic bear put spread on KO.  Which has lost some of it's value.  But that's okay because I still believe the aforementioned retracement will happen.  This trade is actually very nice in that it has a 1:1 (slight better, actually) risk to reward ratio.

That's the thing about being right, you're not always right, right away.

Without getting to technical, the first trade that I lost $80 on, gave back $20 of that loss.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh, and I'm going to try to make it to Krav fight night tomorrow.  I doubt that I'll actually fight, but I want to see how it goes down.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

How the fights go??? Enjoy the weekend BRother DOMS!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> The scale that I bought sucked ass.  It jumped all over the place.  I purchased a mechanical scale and it's spot on.



hmm, is it made by taylor?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Archangel said:


> How the fights go??? Enjoy the weekend BRother DOMS!!!



Sadly, I didn't make it to fight night.  I had to work that night.  I have a deadline that I need to hit on a website that I'm building.

I hope you weekend goes well too, Brother Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> hmm, is it made by taylor?



It's a _Thinner_ brand.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

*Big Boy Basics - Day 1: My Teacher Is Trying To Kill Me*

Today was a tough day.  I got a lot of conditioning today.

I started the morning with a Krav Maga class.  I'm pretty sure my teacher is trying to kill me.  Not with a quick strike to the throat, but with stuff like medicine ball lunges. 

But that wasn't enough for today.  No, I started my next routine: Big Boy Basics.  It's exactly what it sounds like, compound movements.  Exercises are done in mirrored pair.  Such as bench with row.  It also has a weird (at least to me) periodization.  Some days are 8x3 and some are 3x8.

Like the other Chad-built routines, I'm expecting good things from this.

The 8x3 at 80% of my 1 RM hit the sweat spot on Bench.  I had just enough left to do the last rep.  It wasn't too much and it wasn't too little.

I'm pleased to say that I felt zero pain in my left shoulder from the Militaries. w00t!


Bench Press
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175

Bent-over Row
3 @ 145
3 @ 145
3 @ 145
3 @ 145
3 @ 145
3 @ 145
3 @ 145
3 @ 145

Pull-up
3 @ BW/A
3 @ BW/A
3 @ BW/A
3 @ BW/A
3 @ BW/A
3 @ BW/A
3 @ BW/A
3 @ BW/A

DB Military Press
3 @ 40
3 @ 40
3 @ 40
3 @ 40
3 @ 40
3 @ 40
3 @ 40
3 @ 40


22/03/2008


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh, and I'm going to Cali from the 26th to the 1st.  The aforementioned site that I'm building has gone way over the hours that I agreed to because the owner has added almost %60 to what was in the original specs.  

He felt that I'd been working pretty hard and needed a break.  So not only is he going to up my pay, but he gave me a complimentary round-trip to LA.


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2008)

Simple and opposite weighted routine DOMS, I like it.

Bench vs BB Rows = Opposites.
Chins vs DB Military = Opposites

I read somewhere that doing opposite movements, can help aid recovery and improve performance, so it looks good. Great numbers too.

Also, nice one on the LA trip.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> So not only is he going to up my pay, but he gave me a complimentary round-trip to LA.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Me too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2008)

Those bench numbers are going up fast man and that volume is sick!


----------



## StanUk (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice looking workout Doms, some big volume in there pal!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2008)

0 pain and a Great w/o to boot, I give it 2 thumbs up BRother DOMS!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Simple and opposite weighted routine DOMS, I like it.
> 
> Bench vs BB Rows = Opposites.
> Chins vs DB Military = Opposites
> ...



Thanks, goob!

Between this routine and my Krav class, I imagine that good things are going to happen to my PRs.

Going back to Cali, Cali, Cali.  I'm going back to Cali...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Those bench numbers are going up fast man and that volume is sick!



Thanks, Brutus!

The volume wasn't much, the effort was!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Nice looking workout Doms, some big volume in there pal!



Thanks, StanUk!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2008)

Archangel said:


> 0 pain and a Great w/o to boot, I give it 2 thumbs up BRother DOMS!!!



Thank you very much, Brother Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2008)

*Krav Maga: Ground and Pound*

Today's session started with the usual calisthenics and hand work.  But we moved on to some very fun stuff.  

We learned the seven elbow strikes of Krav Maga.  We did the first two for a good bit of the class.  That tore the shit out of my elbows.  Strike after strike after strike on tombstones.

We finished off with some Ground and Pound.  You straddle a tombstone and beat the living shit out of it for 5 minutes non-stop.  You punched it, elbowed it, and did whatever it took to kill it.  I think that I was the only one that head-butted their tombstone.

I didn't feel how worn out I was until I stopped.  Good stuff!


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

you headbutted it???   Is that just something you threw in, or is that actually one of the moves they teach you?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *Krav Maga: Ground and Pound*
> 
> Today's session started with the usual calisthenics and hand work.  But we moved on to some very fun stuff.
> 
> ...



ok, i'm probably missing something here but... tombstone?  not a real one made out of *stone* right?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2008)

katt said:


> you headbutted it???   Is that just something you threw in, or is that actually one of the moves they teach you?



Yes, we've been taught (in words only at this point) to use headbutts.

Headbutts are a legitimate technique if used at the right time.  Krav Maga is all about practicality.  If you're straddling someone and you're trading blows, holding his arms so that he can't hit you (preventing you from hitting too) and then bashing in his face with the crown of your forehead is a perfectly sound move.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> ok, i'm probably missing something here but... tombstone?  not a real one made out of *stone* right?



Correct.  "Tombstone" is what we call the large hand-held punching pads.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Correct.  "Tombstone" is what we call the large hand-held punching pads.



ok, just making sure.  
hey you have the same birthday as my little sister


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 25, 2008)

DOMS' secret to knocking the fuck out of the tombstones is pretending he's filling the graves with Mexicans.


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

i was thinking it was a pizza?

quite the interesting workouts. 
way to keep it exciting.

so, are you gonna go party it up in the big town.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> ok, just making sure.
> hey you have the same birthday as my little sister



Hah!  A close friend that I grew up, has a brother that has that same birthday.  It's seems to be kind of common.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> i was thinking it was a pizza?
> 
> quite the interesting workouts.
> way to keep it exciting.
> ...



I'm going home!  LA is my hometown.  I'm going there to just kick back with friends and family.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2008)

*Krav Maga: She Touches Me In Special Ways*

I went to Krav tonight.

I paired up with a woman named Karen.  She only weighs about 130-140 pounds.  She's all muscle and low fat.  She also has perfect technique and hits like a Slugger bat.  She's been doing Krav for over two years solid.  She still goes at least 4 times a week.

I tip the scales at just under 220 and her hits were staggering.  And I mean that literally.  She moved my ass around the mat.

I'd hate to be the guy that tried to mug her.  That reminds me of a scene from a movie or a teevee show (I can't remember what it was).  A guy tries to mug a woman.  She's had self-defense classes and starts to fight back while defending herself.  After a bit, the guy is trying to get away but she keeps dragging him back and screaming for help.  At the end, just before someone shows up to "help", both the mugger, who's covered in blood, and the woman, are screaming for help.

My instructor also told us a true story about why you need to train as realistically as possible.  His point was that, after attacking an "assailant" in class, you should practice putting some distance between you and the attacker.  If you don't it in training, you won't do it in real life.

This was caught on the ATM's security camera.

A 3rd degree Kravist was at an ATM and a mugger walked up behind him and put a gun to his head.  He then told the student to withdraw as much cash as he could and hand it over.  In less than a second, the student snatched the gun from the mugger and had it pointed at him.

The problem is that, while training, the student would finish up by handing the gun back to the "attacking" student.  So he did just that.  He gave the gun back to the mugger.  Thankfully, the mugger was so freaked out that he took off.

Moral of the story: train like it's the real thing.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> DOMS' secret to knocking the fuck out of the tombstones is pretending he's filling the graves with Mexicans.



 *Hole-e-shit!*

I actually did do that!  I pictured a scraggly mustached Mexican in place of the tombstone!


----------



## katt (Mar 26, 2008)

maybe I should look into that class......


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Correct.  "Tombstone" is what we call the large hand-held punching pads.



thats what i was thinking to lol.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2008)

katt said:


> maybe I should look into that class......



If you're looking for a solid defense or some great cardio, this is it.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2008)

Just so you don't think I'm slacking.  I've been in LA for a week and got back on Tuesday night.  The problem is that, since I've been back, I've had a terrible head cold.  I only have enough in me to do either weight training or Krav.  

Since I'm paying out the ass for the classes, I chose Krav.  Besides, Krav offers a bit of weight training (body weight) and a shit load of cardio. Whereas, weight training offers plenty of weight work, but no real cardio.  And my primary goal right now is to lose fat.

I went yesterday morning and tonight.  During one of the choking drills, as an "attacker", I ended up taking an elbow to the chops and a shin to the groin.  But, as you all know, me likey the pain.


----------



## the other half (Apr 4, 2008)

shit, i get that in bed every night!!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm still not 100% and am busy building that website and don't have much free time.  So I've continued to opt for the Krav Maga over the weights.

Today we have a fun exercise.  I forget the name (if it even has one), but it's called an Aggression Exercise.  One guy loops a strap over your midsection from behind and another stands in from of you with a tombstone.  Your goal is to march across the mat (about 50 feet) trying to punch the tombstone while the guy behind you tries to hold you back.  And you have to do it for two minutes (back and forth).  I like Aggression Exercises.  I'm the only person in the class that went twice.

On a side note, I placed my third option trade today.  It's an iron condor (62.5, 65, 57.5, 55) on coca-cola (KO).  The risk/reward is about 2/1.  Which is pretty good.  Even more so when you factor in the odds.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like a fun class i love that kinda stuff. Cant comment of the trade lol no clue.


----------



## goob (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like your sort of exersice DOMS, I bet you picture Mexican's in front of you.......the whole class can't hold you back.

Oh, and an iron condor won't fly.  You should not take advice from danny81international-stocks.com , not a good advisor.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

You'll get plenty of work in class I'm sure!!! Best Wishes Brother DOMS!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting class.  If you do 3 rounds of the aggression exercise, do they refer you for counseling?


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

that Aggression Exercise thing sounds interesting to say the least. so it's an actual tombstone? or am I missing something?

also the Krav class sounds hardcore. is it/what type martial arts is it?

how's everything going, man? the trading and whatnot? thanks for the PSU advice, got a new one yesterday, a 600 watter


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Sounds like a fun class i love that kinda stuff. Cant comment of the trade lol no clue.





Aggression exercises really are fun.  I'm looking forward to doing more of them.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Sounds like your sort of exersice DOMS, I bet you picture Mexican's in front of you.......the whole class can't hold you back.
> 
> Oh, and an iron condor won't fly.  You should not take advice from danny81international-stocks.com , not a good advisor.



You _really_ do know me.  I picture a Mexican every time I need to dig deep.

Dube, danny81international-stocks.com just sent me an email alert telling me to put all my money in Enron.  They're the shizznit!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2008)

Archangel said:


> You'll get plenty of work in class I'm sure!!! Best Wishes Brother DOMS!!!



Thanks, Brother Archangel!  

At the end of most workouts, the instructor gives us a little Krav Dessert.  If there is anytime left over after we've studied the techniques in class, our instructor will do whatever he can to grind us into the ground.  That's Krav Dessert.

One example of what we do during that time is putting our feel out wide to the sides, dipping our butts as low as we can go (many arts call this the horse stance), and then having us hold a 15 pound medicine ball out in front.  Then we have to take 6 inch steps to the side, all the way down the mat (50 feet or so) two times.  And that's never enough to fill the time for Krav Dessert.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like an interesting class.  If you do 3 rounds of the aggression exercise, do they refer you for counseling?



 

I don't think my instructor actually thought that anyone would take him up on the offer.  At least the look of surprise on his face made me think so.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> that Aggression Exercise thing sounds interesting to say the least. so it's an actual tombstone? or am I missing something?
> 
> also the Krav class sounds hardcore. is it/what type martial arts is it?
> 
> how's everything going, man? the trading and whatnot? thanks for the PSU advice, got a new one yesterday, a 600 watter



A tombstone is a hand-held punching mat that's about 18 inches wide, 36 inches wide, and 6 inches deep.

Krav Maga is the martial art that pretty much everyone in Israel who deals with violence uses.  From body guards right on up to Mossad (the Israeli FBI/CIA).

The trading is going okay.  If my current position works out (my third trade), I'll be back in the black.

Glad I could help.  If you need anymore computer help, just ask.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2008)

*Big Boy Basics, Day 2: Rolling Out My Back*

Holy crap, those Roll-outs are really trash the torso. Especially the spinal erectors.  I really should have taken Bakerboy's suggestion oh so long ago.


BB Back Squat
195 @ 8
195 @ 8
195 @ 8

Reverse Crunch
BW @ 8
BW + 25 @ 8
BW + 25 @ 8

DB Deadlift
60 @ 8
60 @ 8
60 @ 8

Ab Roll-out
BW @ 8
BW @ 8
BW @ 8

Standing Calf Raise
280 @ 8
280 @ 8
280 @ 8


12/04/2008


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2008)

Class sounds intense my Friend, Good lookin w/o too Brother DOMS!!!


----------



## StanUk (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking good Doms! Nice looking squats and calf raises especially. What are ab-rollouts?


----------



## goob (Apr 13, 2008)

Solid workout DOMS, right on with those calf raises.

Those ab rollers are damn painful, always feel it the next day...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Class sounds intense my Friend, Good lookin w/o too Brother DOMS!!!



Thanks, Brother Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Looking good Doms! Nice looking squats and calf raises especially. What are ab-rollouts?



Thanks, StanUk!

When doing Ab Roll-outs I use my adjustable DBs.  You get down on your knees, place the DBs on the floor and then roll them out until your stomach is almost to the ground, and then you roll back up.  They'll tear the shit out of your midsection.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Solid workout DOMS, right on with those calf raises.
> 
> Those ab rollers are damn painful, always feel it the next day...



Here's a man that knows!  Ab Roll-outs are brutal.

Thanks, goob!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2008)

I've found that I need to carefully integrate my Krav Maga classes and my workouts.  I feel that if I do too much that it affects both.

I go to Krav Monday morning, Tuesday night, Wednesday morning, Thursday night, and Saturday morning.  I simply cannot do weight training before I go to a Krav class.

So I think I'll do the following:

Monday AM: Krav
Monday PM: weights

Tuesday AM: off
Tuesday PM: Krav

Wednesday AM: Krav
Wednesday PM: weights

Thursday AM: off
Thursday PM: Krav

Friday AM: weights
Friday PM: off

Saturday AM: Krav
Saturday PM: off

Sunday AM: off
Sunday PM: weights

I'll start going to Krav Friday Night Fight Night in a couple of months, but I think I'll still do weights in the morning.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2008)

An old video, but still so very good. 






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, and I was also very bad.  I made a home-made chocolate mousse from 7 oz of 62% cocoa, 6 eggs, and 1/2 teaspoon of salt.

But it tasted oh so good.


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2008)

hey, enough days of good, deserves a little bad.

things are looking a bit crazy in here, between the weights and the krav.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 16, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, StanUk!
> 
> When doing Ab Roll-outs I use my adjustable DBs.  You get down on your knees, place the DBs on the floor and then roll them out until your stomach is almost to the ground, and then you roll back up.  They'll tear the shit out of your midsection.



Sound brutal mate, might have to give them a try!


----------



## goob (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice program DOMS, that should cut you up quicker than a Thai dockworker.

A lot of cardio with the krav, and weights to boot, back onto the 2 workouts a day (sort of).  I knew your routine looked too normal for you....


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 17, 2008)

I see you like Benny Benassi's videos.

Know this one?
Who's your daddy!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 21, 2008)

new workout program sounds intense man - but I guess I have come to expect that!

oh and Witch - sweet video! lol


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2008)

the other half said:


> hey, enough days of good, deserves a little bad.
> 
> things are looking a bit crazy in here, between the weights and the krav.



That mousse was worth it... Gaaaahhhh....

Me likey the pain.  Though I've come to the conclusion that I can't do Krav and workouts on the same day.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Sound brutal mate, might have to give them a try!



Let me know what you think of them.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2008)

goob said:


> Nice program DOMS, that should cut you up quicker than a Thai dockworker.
> 
> A lot of cardio with the krav, and weights to boot, back onto the 2 workouts a day (sort of).  I knew your routine looked too normal for you....



Thanks, goob, but I don't think I can do it.  Read my next workout post.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I see you like Benny Benassi's videos.
> 
> Know this one?
> Who's your daddy!



Hell yes!  The man is a genius.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> new workout program sounds intense man - but I guess I have come to expect that!
> 
> oh and Witch - sweet video! lol



Thanks, man!  You know me, always trying to push it.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2008)

I've come to the conclusion that it's unlikely that I can do both Krav and weights on the same day.  Even if the weights come after Krav.

Take today for example. I thought that I'd go to Krav in the morning and then do weights in the evening.  Wrong!

My legs are completely shot.  At the end of class, we had a full 15 minutes for Krav Dessert.  So my instructor has us do lunges.  A lot of lunges.  A shit-load of lunges.  And some them weighted.

We had to go back and forth across the mat, which is 50 feet (15.24 metres) long.  And we were supposed to do one and half trips with a 20 pound yoke on our shoulders.  But the mentality of Krav, and my instructor, is that if someone is doing something, so will you.  So there were four of us, so we each needed to do three trips.  So that's 4 times 3, which equals 12 trips total.  That's a total of 600 feet (183 metres) of lunges, and with three of them weighted.  Non-stop.

Like I said, my legs are shot.  If I racked up and tried to squat, I'd gone down faster than a Thai hooker.

Every day of Krav may not be this bad, so I might be able to both on the same day. But I'm not going to plan on it.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 22, 2008)

DOMS!!

Krav sounds incredible mate, how long are the classes? Tell me they're only an hour or so?? God, id die. 

Soooooo ... hows things??


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I've come to the conclusion that it's unlikely that I can do both Krav and weights on the same day.  Even if the weights come after Krav.
> 
> Take today for example. I thought that I'd go to Krav in the morning and then do weights in the evening.  Wrong!



You may need a less intense workout for a while.  Perhaps over time your body will adjust to all the abuse, but it seems as if you've jumped into this accelerated training rather quickly.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2008)

Keep it up DOMS just sleep more and adjust your weightlifting volume and your body will adapt.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> DOMS!!
> 
> Krav sounds incredible mate, how long are the classes? Tell me they're only an hour or so?? God, id die.
> 
> Soooooo ... hows things??



The classes are about and hour or just a bit longer.  But there are very few wasted minutes.  The closest that we get to inactivity is spending a minute or two listening to instructions when covering a new move.

Life is going pretty damn fine.  I gave the details in your journal.

Oh, and I really did steal Gaz's sig.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> You may need a less intense workout for a while.  Perhaps over time your body will adjust to all the abuse, but it seems as if you've jumped into this accelerated training rather quickly.



I'm in complete agreement with you.  I think I'm going to stick to the normal upper body routines, but do just actively recovery on the legs.  My upper body feels fine, but my legs are shot.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Keep it up DOMS just sleep more and adjust your weightlifting volume and your body will adapt.



Thanks, Brutus!  Good tip on the sleep.  When I don't get enough, I'm just ruined for that day.

Since my Krav workouts are all about endurance, I'm going to stick with low rep, high weight exercises.  Except for the legs.  Those I'm going to use light weight, high rep stuff.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

Okay, I realize that I'm going to sound like a pussy, but I went to Krav again this morning and just *guess* what we did for Krav Dessert?  Yep, freakin' lunges!  But we only did 400 feet today (100 weighted).  But I found out that the yoke isn't 20 pounds, it's 40 pounds.

So, I've got a plan in place for my next Krav workout.  I'm going to _boldy_ stride right into the gym.  I'm going to _proudly_ line up for the opening greeting.  And then, I'm going to hit the floor and cry like a little girl.

Joking aside, today's class was great.  We had a new choking exercise.  Each student took turns standing in the middle of the others.  Then the other students (four total) would take turns randomly choking the center person from the front, back, and side, non-stop for three minutes.  

After the first minute or so, thinking goes out the window and your body will do what it knows.  One student, Joey, reverted to his Aikido training.  And when I choke, I won't let go for shit.  You really have to pry me off.  So Joey ended up having to throw me pretty much every time.

I think that I did rather well.  Even towards the end when I didn't have much left, I kept consistently breaking the hold (which isn't about strength) and following up with a combination of good punches, palm strikes, and, my favorite, elbows.

I really did have a lot of fun.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

Sweet  sounds like a really good class.

That sorta stuff really does bomb you though, lol. Good going 

I dunno if ive asked this before, but do they grade Krav? Like in some MA's they have white belt, yellow, black etc.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Sweet  sounds like a really good class.
> 
> That sorta stuff really does bomb you though, lol. Good going
> 
> I dunno if ive asked this before, but do they grade Krav? Like in some MA's they have white belt, yellow, black etc.



Thanks, Gaz!

Yeah, some places have belts and some use grades (1st, 2nd, 3rd and maybe 4th).  The higher the grade, the more advanced the Kravist.  For example, you don't get to do weapons training until you're third grade.

But the truth of it is that sort of thing is really downplayed.  My instructor has only talked about grades or belts when telling stories about other Kravists.  He hasn't mentioned it even _once_ when talking about the class.

I haven't come right out and stated it yet, but if you go to a Krav instructor and he even _mentions_ the idea of belts or grades during your initial consultation, you should probably just leave.

So far, "black belt factories" in Krav Maga are hard to find, but they're starting to pop-up.  Take taekwondo for example.  Most taekwondo dojos (or whatever they call them) are nothing more than places to buy black belts.  It takes some work to find a solid taekwondo instructor.

In the class, it's usually easy to tell who are the more experience students.  You can tell from physical conditioning and technique.

Out in the world, Kravists settle it the old Navy way: First one to die, loses.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Brutus! Good tip on the sleep. When I don't get enough, I'm just ruined for that day.
> 
> .


 
I know exactly what you mean. I just can't function without proper sleep.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 23, 2008)

how do you guys like krav maga? there's a place down the street that teaches it..i've looked in on a few sessions and it looks sick! My fat self isn't near flexible or hard enough to do that HAHA but i've been tempted.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Gaz!
> 
> Yeah, some places have belts and some use grades (1st, 2nd, 3rd and maybe 4th).  The higher the grade, the more advanced the Kravist.  For example, you don't get to do weapons training until you're third grade.
> 
> ...



Thats the best way IMO. Theres waaaay too much bogus shit in the MA world as it is. My old boss used to go to one where theyd do practically nothing, but the guy would peddle these shoes, or jackets, or some stupid crap he was trying to sell.

That was the whole point of the class, he was probably a below-average martial artist just blagging it to get some cash.

You should be able to tell who can kick your ass, thats the only "rating" system that really means anything in the real world, lol.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 24, 2008)

Superb - i nicked one of your pearls for my sig ...


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

classes are looking pretty intense. i hope katt never decides to take a class like that.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 25, 2008)

that Krav class sounds pretty damn intense man...400+ feet of lunges...man, that's a total destruction workout right there!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Brother DOMS, sounds like class is going Great my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2008)

Hiya DOMS


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> that Krav class sounds pretty damn intense man...400+ feet of lunges...man, that's a total destruction workout right there!!


 
I know. That is pretty damn crazy.

Hmm....wonder what madness DOMS is cooking up for TD2008?


----------



## Big G (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd never heard of Krav until I stopped in. 
Thx for sharing DOMS. 
Glad you're well.
G.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Hmm....wonder what madness DOMS is cooking up for TD2008?



We can only wait in fear, Brother Goob. Only in fear...


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Yo, 

I hear ya about the MA world... I took classes many many years ago..  Since then, My nephew has taken classes, and they added "stripes" in between the belt ranks??  wtf..  They had to pay for a test to earn their stripe, 3 per belt class.. (each and every kata was another test / stripe) Just another way to milk the system for more testing $$  and more ranks...

.. I enjoyed working out in my buddies garage 

was a combination of boxing, karate, and any other shit you could get away with..  then we would get stoned..  LOL..  those were the days...


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Superb - i nicked one of your pearls for my sig ...





SamEaston said:


> Hiya DOMS





What a doll. 

How's life treating you?


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2008)

the other half said:


> classes are looking pretty intense. i hope katt never decides to take a class like that.



Like I said before, there's a 130 pound woman in my class who hits harder than a lot of guys that I've been in fights with.  And she's just practicing.  It all comes down to perfect technique.

"She hits me 'cause she loves me."


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> that Krav class sounds pretty damn intense man...400+ feet of lunges...man, that's a total destruction workout right there!!



This past week we had even more lunges.  Plus, we do this crab side-walk exercise.  You hold a 10 pound medicine ball out in from of you, drop down into the deepest squat that you can with your feet out wide.  Then you walk sideways with 6 inch steps.

Between those two exercises, my hip mobility is crazy.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Hey Brother DOMS, sounds like class is going Great my Friend, keep it up!!!



Thanks, Brother Archangel!  The class is going great!


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2008)

goob said:


> I know. That is pretty damn crazy.
> 
> Hmm....wonder what madness DOMS is cooking up for TD2008?



Crying like a little girl.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2008)

Big G said:


> I'd never heard of Krav until I stopped in.
> Thx for sharing DOMS.
> Glad you're well.
> G.



Thanks, Big G!

Krav is great stuff.  Very practical.  It teaches you how to severily injure or kill you opponent with perfect economy.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> We can only wait in fear, Brother Goob. Only in fear...


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Yo,
> 
> I hear ya about the MA world... I took classes many many years ago..  Since then, My nephew has taken classes, and they added "stripes" in between the belt ranks??  wtf..  They had to pay for a test to earn their stripe, 3 per belt class.. (each and every kata was another test / stripe) Just another way to milk the system for more testing $$  and more ranks...
> 
> ...





I've only been at Krav for a month and a half, but I'd be perfectly willing to throw down with most of the "black belts" out there.  

The sad thing is that, for most of them, it's not their fault.  They don't know any better.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2008)

A week ago, I forgot to take my glove to Krav Maga, so I went bare knuckle for that workout.  It turns out that not only didn't it have a negative affect on my workout, I hit harder without them.  So, I'm trying to every workout bare knuckle.  By the end of class, I do have a slight tingling sensation in my knuckles, but so far it goes away in 10 minutes or so after class.


Well, I've come up with my own routine.  I needed to because I couldn't do a prepackaged routine with Krav Maga.  The routine needed to still work on strength, but not wear me down.  Yet it still needs to be somewhat intense.  It also had to be something that I could do after a Krav class.

Here it is:

Day 1, Legs
- 10x3 Squats at 80%.
- 3x10 seconds (supramax) Squats at 130%.
- 3x6 Zercher Good-mornings/Front Squat (superset) at 70%.
- 3x20 Overhead Squats at 40%.

Day 2, Bench Press
- 10x3 Bench Press at 80%.
- 3x10 seconds Bench Press at 130%.
- 3x6 EZ Curls/Weighted Dips at 70%.
- 3x2 minutes Bent-over Crucifix.

Day 3, Back
- 10x3 T-Bar Row at 80%.
- 3x6 Yates Row/Bent-over Row at 70%.
- Pull-up progression routine given to me by min0 lee.
- 20 Knuckle Push-ups.

Long time readers of my journal will recognize bits and pieces of other routines.  I put the Knuckle Push-ups on back day because I had the room.  Though I'm going to do them every day.

I chose not to do any direct shoulder workouts because my shoulders already get beat severely in Krav class from all of the punching.  So the indirect work form the benching and rowing should be fine.

I just made this routine up on the spot, so expect me to change it a bit as I work through it.  Plus, I'm willing to take any input.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 2, 2008)

yeah, parts of this look very familiar.

how are you going to do the supramax hold on squats? just unrack it, and then stand there with it for 10 seconds?

all in all looks like a solid, well planned routine


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> yeah, parts of this look very familiar.
> 
> how are you going to do the supramax hold on squats? just unrack it, and then stand there with it for 10 seconds?
> 
> all in all looks like a solid, well planned routine



Yep, that's exactly how I did them.

Thanks, Scarface!


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2008)

*Workout Type 1: Seven Deadly Sins*

I feel like one of the seven deadly sins: sloth.  I haven't done much in the way of weight training in the last 5 weeks.  Since I started Krav.  Well, that's changing as of today.

I'm pretty sure that I could feel the compression of my spine during the supramax squats.

The OH squats had little to do with muscle and everything to do with will power.

I used an RI of 1 minutes on the first and second exercises, 2 on the third, and 1 on the last.

Squat
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225

Supramax Squat (125%)
10 seconds @ 345
10 seconds @ 345
10 seconds @ 345

Zercher Good-mornings/Front Squat
6 @ 100/6 @ 170
6 @ 100/6 @ 170
6 @ 100/6 @ 170

OH Squat
20 @ 45
20 @ 50


02/05/2008


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *Workout Type 1: Seven Deadly Sins*
> 
> I feel like one of the seven deadly sins: sloth.  I haven't done much in the way of weight training in the last 5 weeks.  Since I started Krav.  Well, that's changing as of today.



Don't be so hard on yourself.  A real sloth wouldn't have done any kind of workout.  At least you were doing something.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2008)

Workout and program look real good, you can tell you've put some thought into how to make it fit in with your other training 

Whats this Supramax stuff anyway? I've heard it bandied about the place a few times but im not familiar with that training style.


----------



## goob (May 2, 2008)

Solid workout DOMS.  I can only imagine 10 x 3 squats at that weight.

Great stuff.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

Excellent w/o BRother DOMS!!!


----------



## thewicked (May 2, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *Workout Type 1: Seven Deadly Sins*
> 
> I feel like one of the seven deadly sins: sloth.  I haven't done much in the way of weight training in the last 5 weeks.  Since I started Krav.  Well, that's changing as of today.
> 
> ...



DAMN!


----------



## countryboy (May 2, 2008)

Damn is right..  That is a LOT of sets!

What a comeback


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself.  A real sloth wouldn't have done any kind of workout.  At least you were doing something.



Thanks, TT!  Thursdays class (and today's class) was canceled, so that's why I forced in the workout.  I hope that I can keep it up after class resumes next week.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Workout and program look real good, you can tell you've put some thought into how to make it fit in with your other training
> 
> Whats this Supramax stuff anyway? I've heard it bandied about the place a few times but im not familiar with that training style.



Thanks, Gazhole!

My workouts are all about not only maintaining strength, but also trying to slowly increase it without wiping out between them and Krav.  Plus, I put in a little core/fighter stuff.

Supramax is something that I picked up from the Total Strength Program (ala Chad Waterbury).  Basically, you load up the bar with 125% of your 1RM and just unrack it.  It helps you to both physically and mentally get use to  heavier weights.   I believe that it contributed a lot to raising my bench 1RM by 10 pounds in one month.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Solid workout DOMS.  I can only imagine 10 x 3 squats at that weight.
> 
> Great stuff.



Thanks, goob. It wasn't that long ago that all I could do at that weight was imagine.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother DOMS!!!



Thank you Brother Archangel!  I've catching up to your warmups!


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2008)

thewicked said:


> DAMN!



Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Damn is right..  That is a LOT of sets!
> 
> What a comeback



Thanks, countryboy!  10x3 is a lot of fun.  You should try it at least once if you haven't.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2008)

The Krav class is really paying off in terms of muscle growth.  I noticed today that my abductors are _a lot_ bigger than they use to be.  Which I believe is all attributable to the classes.

I really do like the Krav.


----------



## SamEaston (May 3, 2008)

Hi hunny, looks like things are ticking over nicely for you in here! Glad to hear your Krav is going well although i can't possibly imagine how you have any extra energy to do a resistance workout afterwards ... sheesh kebabs!



DOMS said:


> The OH squats had little to do with muscle and everything to do with will power.



Isn't that always the way with OH Squats?? I do love them, but god they tax my system so much.

I really like your new program setup. It's great that you just have the bread and butter exercises there, too much and you'll just wear yourself out. I especially like back day, although the GM/Front Squat ss looks distinctly like something i was doing a couple of weeks back.

Surely you've been doing total destruction type workouts in Krav for the last couple of months?? That crab walk thingy sounds monstrous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I remember i went to circuit training one night to see what it was like, but i'd already done legs that morning. Well the warmup was BW squats, and she made us do about 200. Im not kidding, i almost lost control ... i couldn't believe i'd been so stupid to go to that class after training already. Then, one of the 10 stations was lunges (!!!) and another was squat jumps (!!!) ... i swear ... i crawled out of that room. Everyone else was sweating ... i was dissolving into a puddle


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

Hey DOMS, jus out of wondering, have you lost any fat/weight with the integration of Krav with your already crazy weight routines?


----------



## danzik17 (May 3, 2008)

When you started doing Krav were you completely new to MA or had prior experience?  Asking because once I graduate and start my job, I'm going to have a lot of weeknights open where I used to do homework/projects.  I'm thinking about picking up some type of a MA, but I am horribly conditioned and never done anything like it before.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hi hunny, looks like things are ticking over nicely for you in here! Glad to hear your Krav is going well although i can't possibly imagine how you have any extra energy to do a resistance workout afterwards ... sheesh kebabs!



Hey, beautiful. 

I all honesty, I haven't done both yet on a regular basis.  That's my big goal for next week.




SamEaston said:


> Isn't that always the way with OH Squats?? I do love them, but god they tax my system so much.



So very true.

Such a seemingly simple and easy exercise and it knocks the crap out of me more than most other exercises.



SamEaston said:


> I really like your new program setup. It's great that you just have the bread and butter exercises there, too much and you'll just wear yourself out. I especially like back day, although the GM/Front Squat ss looks distinctly like something i was doing a couple of weeks back.



Thanks!  More than anything else, I want to be able to keep gaining in strength, but not, as you so aptly pointed out, kill myself physically in the process.

Have you ever done Zercher Good-mornings?  In my opinion, nothing hits the glutes better than a properly executed Zercher Good-morning.  You can find them mid-way down this page.



SamEaston said:


> Surely you've been doing total destruction type workouts in Krav for the last couple of months?? That crab walk thingy sounds monstrous



If it was _only_ the crab walks.  By the time we get to that, it's after the first 20 minutes non-stop workout and 30 minutes of boxing and kicking.

Every time an instructor says "Krav Dessert", he laughs. 



SamEaston said:


> I remember i went to circuit training one night to see what it was like, but i'd already done legs that morning. Well the warmup was BW squats, and she made us do about 200. Im not kidding, i almost lost control ... i couldn't believe i'd been so stupid to go to that class after training already. Then, one of the 10 stations was lunges (!!!) and another was squat jumps (!!!) ... i swear ... i crawled out of that room. Everyone else was sweating ... i was dissolving into a puddle



Aside from what I do in my Krav classes, the only circuit type work that I've done is this.  Circuit training is nuts.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey DOMS, jus out of wondering, have you lost any fat/weight with the integration of Krav with your already crazy weight routines?



I've dropped a few pounds, but I'm pretty sure I've dropped a bit of fat and replaced it with muscle.  The area of my stomach, just under the floating ribs, is starting to suck it and my legs and shoulders are bigger.

I expect to see even more change now that I'm going to routinely do both Krav and weights.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> When you started doing Krav were you completely new to MA or had prior experience?  Asking because once I graduate and start my job, I'm going to have a lot of weeknights open where I used to do homework/projects.  I'm thinking about picking up some type of a MA, but I am horribly conditioned and never done anything like it before.



I have a little experience in Muy Thai, but that was a long time ago.

Krav Maga, if you have a good instructor, will help you get into shape.  Go back through my journal and read up on "Krav Dessert."  

One of the nice things about Krav Maga is that it's very practical and it's easy to learn.  The majority of moves in Krav Maga are based on natural responses.


----------



## nadirmg (May 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Zercher Good-mornings/Front Squat
> 6 @ 100/6 @ 170
> 6 @ 100/6 @ 170
> 6 @ 100/6 @ 170



crud, dude.  that is some tortuous action you got there.  no doubt.


----------



## danzik17 (May 3, 2008)

*Gulp* There is a Krav studio about an hour from where I'm going to be living.  After I get to know my schedule in later June, I just might have to sign up for 2x classes per week and do a Krav / Gym / Krav weekly thing.


----------



## countryboy (May 3, 2008)

Yo!



looking intense...


----------



## Scarface30 (May 4, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *Workout Type 1: Seven Deadly Sins*
> 
> I feel like one of the seven deadly sins: sloth.  I haven't done much in the way of weight training in the last 5 weeks.  Since I started Krav.  Well, that's changing as of today.
> 
> ...



so by the looks of that workout you're planning a trip to Hell in a hand basket?? that's insane man, all that and then the nice finishing touch of the OH squats


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2008)

Hope all is well BRother DOMS!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> crud, dude.  that is some tortuous action you got there.  no doubt.





Thanks, nadirmg.  You should go back and look at my HIT stuff if you're looking for really tortuous.


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> *Gulp* There is a Krav studio about an hour from where I'm going to be living.  After I get to know my schedule in later June, I just might have to sign up for 2x classes per week and do a Krav / Gym / Krav weekly thing.




I'd recommend it! Just make sure to get a good instructor.


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Yo!
> 
> 
> 
> looking intense...



Thanks, countryboy!


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> so by the looks of that workout you're planning a trip to Hell in a hand basket?? that's insane man, all that and then the nice finishing touch of the OH squats



Thanks, Scarface!  OH squats are one of my favorite exercises.


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Hope all is well BRother DOMS!!!



Well, it's going fairly well, Brother Archangel!


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

*Workout Type 2: It's A Skill*

I'm not exactly sure how I pulled it off, but I rather...skillfully...cramped my trap.  It was where the right clavicle meets the neck.  I did it during the benching and it made the rest of my workout a real pain.

Everything is this workout should be familiar to the readers of my journal, except the Crucifix.  I put these things in the same category as OH squats.  They're not an ego exercise and they're deceptively hard.   Really freakin' hard.  I tried for 120 seconds and the best that I could do was 50 on my first set, and it was all downhill from there.






...................*Try 'em.  I dare you.*

Initially, I went for 270 pounds on the supramax, but I couldn't budge it an inch.  So I had to drop down to 255.


Bench Press
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175
3 @ 175

Supramax Bench Press (~118%)
255 @ 10 seconds
255 @ 10 seconds
255 @ 10 seconds

EZ Curl / Weighted Dip
50 @ 6 / BW + 25 @ 6
50 @ 6 / BW + 25 @ 6
50 @ 6 / BW + 25 @ 6

Crucifix
10 @ 50 seconds
10 @ 40 seconds
10 @ 35 seconds


05/05/2008


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

man, those crucifixes look rough!
bench is looking good, DOMS


----------



## danzik17 (May 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'd recommend it! Just make sure to get a good instructor.



Any good ways to tell if an instructor is any good? 

Also, is there anything you wish you had known/trained before starting Krav?


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> man, those crucifixes look rough!
> bench is looking good, DOMS



Like I said, they rank right up there with overhead squats. 

Thanks, man!


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Any good ways to tell if an instructor is any good?
> 
> Also, is there anything you wish you had known/trained before starting Krav?





DOMS said:


> Yeah, some places have belts and some use grades (1st, 2nd, 3rd and maybe 4th). The higher the grade, the more advanced the Kravist. For example, you don't get to do weapons training until you're third grade.
> 
> But the truth of it is that sort of thing is really downplayed. My instructor has only talked about grades or belts when telling stories about other Kravists. He hasn't mentioned it even _once_ when talking about the class.
> 
> ...





danzik17 said:


> Also, is there anything you wish you had known/trained before starting Krav?



Not really.  I read _Krav Maga: An Essential Guide to the Renowned Method_.  It covers the ideology and basics.  I guess the only thing that I wished I knew ahead of time was how to integrate Krav and weight training.  Hell, I still don't know.  That's what I'm currently working on.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 5, 2008)

solid workout DOMS

I believe you 100% when you say they're tough. I used to do something similar when I was younger, for what reasons I don't know, but I didn't bend at the hips, just stood up straight. hard as fuck!


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> solid workout DOMS
> 
> I believe you 100% when you say they're tough. I used to do something similar when I was younger, for what reasons I don't know, but I didn't bend at the hips, just stood up straight. hard as fuck!



Thanks, Scarface!

I'm pretty sure that bending at the waist makes it a lot harder.


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

Richard Jeni on Dating.  






YouTube Video


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

hows life treating you down there in the big city of boise?

looks like the workouts and the krav are keeping you pretty busy!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

Good benching D! Whats your 1RM?


----------



## katt (May 6, 2008)

Great wo Doms!  I don't think I could even go for 50 seconds before I started  cramping..


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Everything is this workout should be familiar to the readers of my journal, except the Crucifix.  I put these things in the same category as OH squats.  They're not an ego exercise and they're deceptively hard.   Really freakin' hard.  I tried for 120 seconds and the best that I could do was 50 on my first set, and it was all downhill from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Great work there, DOMS,   although I pictured you a little differently.  *


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Great work there, DOMS,   although I pictured you a little differently.



yeah..  people surprise you..  

Good job on the workouts..


----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

Solid stuff DOMS.  Those crucifixes look like the sort of stuff the military would make you do.  I bet they creep up on you, and by the end your screaming.


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

rofl rofl

"i'm schizophrenic.  I AM OTHER PEOPLE."


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> hows life treating you down there in the big city of boise?
> 
> looks like the workouts and the krav are keeping you pretty busy!!!!



There is 1.25 million people in the state of Idaho.  There are 187,757 people in Boise city.  There are _11 million people_ in Los Angeles county.

Just fucking shoot me.

The Krav workouts are great!  My weight has only dropped about 5 pounds, but I've got way more muscles on my legs (especially the abductors and the vastus medialis), my traps, my delts, and my pecs and I've visibly lost fat on my stomach (especially just under the rib cage).  The classes are practically turning the fat to muscle.  Good stuff!


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good benching D! Whats your 1RM?



Thanks, Brutus!

As a couple of months ago, it was 215.


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2008)

katt said:


> Great wo Doms!  I don't think I could even go for 50 seconds before I started  cramping..



 

Thanks, katt!

I've never pulled a crap in my traps before.  I hope it's not an indicator of anything.


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Great work there, DOMS,   although I pictured you a little differently.



Thanks, TT!  

It's the lighting.  I must've stumbled into a bad patch of lighting.


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2008)

countryboy said:


> yeah..  people surprise you..
> 
> Good job on the workouts..



Thanks, countryboy!


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2008)

goob said:


> Solid stuff DOMS.  Those crucifixes look like the sort of stuff the military would make you do.  I bet they creep up on you, and by the end your screaming.



Thanks, goob!

"Creep up", nothing.  After all that I did, about 10 seconds after I started my delts sent a very clear message of, "We fucking hate you."


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> rofl rofl
> 
> "i'm schizophrenic.  I AM OTHER PEOPLE."



You should watch all of his stuff.

Wine and PMS





YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2008)

*Krav Maga: Spun, Folded, and Mutilated*

I'm still doing Krav Monday, Wednesday, and Saturday in the mornings and Tuesday and Thursday nights.  I worked my chest on Monday and I just finished recovery this morning.  So it looks like I can only workout once every four days.  But I still have to work it around my Krav schedule.  I figure that since I have tomorrow off from Krav, that I'll workout in the morning.  That'll give me about 24 hours to recover before my next class.

As I've mentioned before, I've gone bare knuckled at class.  For the most part, that's been okay.  I did, however, learn one _*very*_ important lesson:  you can't go bare knuckle when hitting focus mitts.  My knuckles were okay, but my Radius bone was in pain.  I could _feel_ the bone.  Well, eventually Wolff's Law will take care of that.

My punches are still improving.  Even after a full two minutes of punching (with speed punching every 30 seconds for 15 seconds), I can still hit hard enough to knock my training partner back.  That's from a combination of a bigger gas tank and better technique.  I've finally got it to the point where I let my hips lead during a punch.

And my instructor has started to take more of an interest in my training.  He'll come over and give more one-on-one input that he has before.


----------



## danzik17 (May 9, 2008)

Good stuff - that hard work in Krav has to be paying off since your instructor obviously sees potential/desire.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Good stuff - that hard work in Krav has to be paying off since your instructor obviously sees potential/desire.



That's what I like to believe.  When he instructs I make my attention total.  I also set aside any ego and do everything exactly as he says.  And I really do put my all into it.  The problem is that my gas tank is still shit.  It's gotten better, but it's nowhere near where it needs to be.

The nice thing is that since I've started to get more one-on-one training, I'm getting even better, faster.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

I'm not sure why, but I woke up in a really damn fine mood today.  I hope it's a portent of something good to come.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I've never pulled a *crap* in my traps before.  I hope it's not an indicator of anything.



Now I know where you got the idea for that other thread.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

I hate you.  I hate you so _very_ much.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

*Workout Type 3: It Looked Easier On Paper*

I did T-Bars for the first time in a very long time.  I did okay, but I expect my numbers to grow steadily.

My goal with pull-ups it to do 10 reps straight.  I have a _long_ way to go.  I did 5 sets of 1 rep and then had to switch to negatives for 5 reps.  On the upside, I have plenty of room for improvement...

Oh, and I took a short break between the normal and negative reps because I saw a bug on the outside of the window screen.  I captured it and fed it to my venus flytrap.

At the end I'd planned on doing some knuckle push-ups.  Not. Gonna.  Happen.  My back and delts were torched.  I'll give 'em a go next time.

T-Bar Row
3 @ 170
3 @ 170
3 @ 170
3 @ 170
3 @ 170
3 @ 170
3 @ 170
3 @ 170
3 @ 170
3 @ 170

Bent-over Row / Yates Row
6 @ 135/6 @ 135
6 @ 135/6 @ 135
6 @ 135/6 @ 135

Pull-up
BW @ 1
BW @ 1
BW @ 1
BW @ 1
BW @ 1
BW @ 5 (negatives)


09/05/2008


----------



## goob (May 9, 2008)

Looked easier on paper????  WTF?  Looked like a suicide mission on paper to me.

VERY solid, as usual DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

Me likey.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Looked easier on paper????  WTF?  Looked like a suicide mission on paper to me.
> 
> VERY solid, as usual DOMS.





Thanks, goob!

I really thought it would be easy.  Wrong.


----------



## SamEaston (May 10, 2008)

Quick  from me darlin'!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2008)

Wow you basically did 5 1RM in a row! You'll get that goal soon man just keep on busting ass.


----------



## kiko (May 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Me likey.



Broad shoulders??? Small ass??? OMG!!! That's a MAN!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Quick  from me darlin'!!



Hiya babe!  Come back soon!


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Wow you basically did 5 1RM in a row! You'll get that goal soon man just keep on busting ass.



Thanks, Brutus!  I really do need to work on my pull-up.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

kiko said:


> Broad shoulders??? Small ass??? OMG!!! That's a MAN!!!



You can have the Paris Hiltons.  More for me!


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

_*Mission Aborted*_

I tried to do my type 1 workout today (legs) and it just didn't happen.  On the seventh set I became way too unstable and called it a day.

The reason that I performed so badly was this morning's Krav workout.  I have never do a workout with so much leg work.  Right leg kicks until I tell you stop!  Left leg kicks until I tell you stop!  Now double right kicks!  Double left kicks!  No pretend that the bag just called your mother a whore and both your arms are broken!

My legs were shot coming into the workout and it showed.  An epic fail.

Squat
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225
3 @ 225

*FAIL*


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

On a note completely unrelated to the previous post...

I have a...friend.  This friend likes to lift hard and heavy.  But he also does a marital art.  He does...tai chi. Yeah, tai chi...  And this work load is just crushing him to the point where his weight lifting is suffering pretty badly.

Anyway, hypothetically speaking, let's say this friend has enough prohormones to choke a horse.  Actually, he's got enough to choke several horses...and a donkey...and maybe a cat.  Or, at least, a pygmy marmoset.

Do you guys think it would be wise for him to do a three week cycle of 10mg of M1T?


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2008)

Mission aborted lol. 

I hate those days. Usually for me it's when I attempt to go on Saturday morning still running on vodka.


----------



## Witchblade (May 21, 2008)

The cycle won't solve your problem. It'll only give a temporary boost.

You'll need to manage fatigue in order to solve your problem.


----------



## kiko (May 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You can have the Paris Hiltons. More for me!



Nah! Flat ass. Flat chest. Narrow hips. "She" is probably a man too.



DOMS said:


> I have a...friend.  This friend likes to lift hard and heavy.  But he also does a *marital* art.  He does...tai chi.



For a moment I thought you were going to talk about sex.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

kiko said:


> For a moment I thought you were going to talk about sex.



You suck.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

Mista said:


> Mission aborted lol.
> 
> I hate those days. Usually for me it's when I attempt to go on Saturday morning still running on vodka.





Drunken weight training.  I'd pay money to see that!


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> The cycle won't solve your problem. It'll only give a temporary boost.
> 
> You'll need to manage fatigue in order to solve your problem.



Yeah, I know.   But I'd just like to go full steam for a few weeks.  I figure that between the weights and the Krav, I'd make great gains.  And when I went off (after PCT) doing both would be easier than before.


----------



## kiko (May 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You suck.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> On a note completely unrelated to the previous post...
> 
> I have a...friend.  This friend likes to lift hard and heavy.  But he also does a marital art.  He does...tai chi. Yeah, tai chi...  And this work load is just crushing him to the point where his weight lifting is suffering pretty badly.
> 
> ...



Be careful M1T is the strongest shit you can take. Also make sure you have a REAL anti estrogen/ armotaze inhibitor. Whats your weight and what does your diet look like? What's the PCT plan? Lay out your full workout schedule and doseing idea.


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Be careful M1T is the strongest shit you can take. Also make sure you have a REAL anti estrogen/ armotaze inhibitor. Whats your weight and what does your diet look like? What's the PCT plan? Lay out your full workout schedule and doseing idea.



My plan is to take 5mg of M1T for the first week and then bump it up to 10mg for the remainder of the time.  I have 5mg pills, so I'll go one pill before whatever my first workout is (weights or krav).  When I go to 10mg, I'll take it twice a day.  

I'll also be doing 5 sprays (200mg) of 4-DERM morning and night.

I'll also be taking 1000mg of saw palmetto for any blood pressure problems and 1500mg of hawthorn berry for the prostate.

It case things start to go tits up, literally, and for PCT, I have Nolvadex (tomoxifen citrate), aka liquid ass.

For PCT, I'll do Nolvadex at 60/40/40/20mg.  I'll continue on with the saw palmetto and the hawthorn berry, as well.

I currently wight in at 215 or so.  My diet is about as good as it's ever been, which is just okay.

My workout plan:

Monday AM: Krav
Monday PM: Weights

Tuesday AM: off
Tuesday PM: Krav

Wednesday AM: Krav
Wednesday PM: Weights

Thursday AM: off
Thursday PM: Krav

Friday AM: Weights
Friday PM: off

Saturday AM:  Krav
Saturday PM: off

Sunday AM: off
Sunday PM: off

I'll also try to fit in some bag time at home.

So, what do you think?


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2008)

*What.  The.  Fuck?!*

I went to do the upper push workout today.  I started off with  3 reps at 175.  That's 40 pounds below my PR and I was weak as shit.

What the hell is going on?  I don't feel sub par in any other way.  It can't be overtraining.  I don't do enough.  I'm getting plenty of food and sleep.  I didn't even go to class today.

This is starting to get seriously frustrating.


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2008)

kiko said:


>


----------



## Witchblade (May 24, 2008)

Is it just your bench? Could be just a bad day.


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Is it just your bench? Could be just a bad day.



It also happened during my last workout (legs) two days ago.


----------



## Witchblade (May 24, 2008)

Hm, overtraining would be my first guess. Don't underestimate the stress placed on your body by all the Krav classes.

Do you suffer from any symptoms?
Symptoms


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Hm, overtraining would be my first guess. Don't underestimate the stress placed on your body by all the Krav classes.
> 
> Do you suffer from any symptoms?
> Symptoms



I'm sleeping just fine.  I even got 9 hours today.

From 0 to 10.

- Feeling lethargic : 0
- Decline or plateau in performance (very common) : 9
- Lack of motivation to work out (very common) : 0
- Insomnia : 0
- Decreased appetite : 0
- Recurring illness : 0
- Persistant muscle/joint soreness : 0

Aside from the crappy workout performance, I feel fine.  Better than fine, actually.  That's why I'm so confused.


----------



## kiko (May 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> *What.  The.  Fuck?!*
> 
> I went to do the upper push workout today.  I started off with  3 reps at 175.  That's 40 pounds below my PR and I was weak as shit.
> 
> ...



Are you working out in a rush? I can't focus very well when I do that leading to a decrease in strenght.



DOMS said:


>


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2008)

kiko said:


> Are you working out in a rush? I can't focus very well when I do that leading to a decrease in strenght.



No.  I work, and workout, at home.  I have very little stress or commitments to rush me along.


----------



## danzik17 (May 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> No.  I work, and workout, at home.  I have very little stress or commitments to rush me along.



Are you sure?  Did it have something to do with that Messican outside your window wearing the "kick me" sign?


----------



## kiko (May 24, 2008)

Are you touching yourself before working out? That could be the problem.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> My plan is to take 5mg of M1T for the first week and then bump it up to 10mg for the remainder of the time.  I have 5mg pills, so I'll go one pill before whatever my first workout is (weights or krav).  When I go to 10mg, I'll take it twice a day.
> 
> I'll also be doing 5 sprays (200mg) of 4-DERM morning and night.
> 
> ...




Looks good but i would ask you to post up your diet and macros.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 25, 2008)

Maybe you should take 3-5 days off just to heal up.


DOMS said:


> I'm sleeping just fine.  I even got 9 hours today.
> 
> From 0 to 10.
> 
> ...


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 3, 2008)

How are the workouts coming along?

Congratulations with finding a job.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2008)

kiko said:


> Are you touching yourself before working out? That could be the problem.



Are you kidding?  I touch myself _while_ I workout.   I've made some great gains that way.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Maybe you should take 3-5 days off just to heal up.



I took your advice.  In the last 8 days, I didn't workout once and only went to Krav once.  I'm going to wait until the weekend to life, but I'll go to Krav tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> How are the workouts coming along?
> 
> Congratulations with finding a job.



Thanks, man.  I really like the job.  Like I said, I work in the IT department of a huge hospital.  Everyone that I work with is really nice.  Hell, on my first day, my boss took me out to lunch.

I haven't worked out for 8 days.  I also haven't done Krav but once in that time.  I'm going to scrap my steroid plans because I've started working.  Though I may do it later.  I'm going to workout this weekend.  Here's hoping that it goes well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I work in the IT department of a huge hospital.  Everyone that I work with is really nice.



And the nurses?  Got any nurse fantasies?


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey DOMS - what's up mate??


----------



## Mista (Jun 17, 2008)

Where's the workouts??


----------



## DOMS (Jun 17, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> And the nurses?  Got any nurse fantasies?



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 17, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey DOMS - what's up mate??



Heya, Sam!

I'm busy, busy, busy.  

Sadly, I have a job now.   So I spend a lot of time doing that.

I spend Tuesday through Thursday nights doing Krav.  Oh, and I started doing fight night.  My first night out I was hit hard enough in the face that my nose made a crunch sound.  For my part, I hit with a wicked four-punch combo that ended in a uppercut.  Plus, I did this left-right-left right kick combo followed up with a right hook that connected hard.  I think I did well.

I've been a real slacker.  I haven't worked out in a month or so.  My plan is to workout this Saturday to test where I am on my bench, squat, and deads.

On the up side, I'm down to 214 pounds (15.28 stone).  My old pants are falling off my ass.  Literally.  I'm eating better than I have in a long time.

So, how's life treating you?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 17, 2008)

Mista said:


> Where's the workouts??



Like I told Sam, getting into the swing of my new job has put a real kink in my day-to-day.  I should workout this Saturday.  Plus, a couple of weeks ago, I tweaked my left shoulder at Krav.  When that happens, I give myself a mandatory month off of weights.  I always play it safe, rather than sorry, when I'm injured.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 17, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2008)

What up buddy?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2008)

Double D said:


> What up buddy?



Too put mildly, life has been interesting.   How's parenthood treating you?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2008)

On Sunday, after a two month hiatus, I tested my PRs.

Bench: 210 (5 off of my PR).
Squat: 260 (20 off of my PR).
Deads: 275 (25 off of my PR).


Considering that I've been focusing on endurance, I'm not too upset.

On last fight night, I had fun.   Well, I guess it's "fun" in the way that I find pain to be fun.  

We were doing an endurance exericse.  There were four of us and, taking turns, one guy would be "it" while the rest took 15 second turns fight him for 2 minutes straight.  During my turn, I took a spinning back kick (an illegal move I might add) from a 250 pound guy, right to the teabag.  Despite that, I went on.  Only to be rewarded with a crunched and bloody nose.

Like I said, it was fun.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 24, 2008)

You sadomasochist you.


----------



## goob (Jun 24, 2008)

Was the 250lb guy a Mexican?

Your 1RM's still look good.


----------



## Double D (Jun 24, 2008)

Parenting is fantastic. I wish I could be there more, but with the new job its just not in the cards. I put in nothing but 10 hour days and I drive an hour to and from work. Oh well, the all mighty dollar calls.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 18, 2008)

How are things, C.? Get any infractions lately?


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 18, 2008)

Any new shit happening with Krav?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> How are things, C.? Get any infractions lately?



Surprisingly...not yet.  But give it some time.

Things are going okay.  My new job kicks ass.  It's a large corporate environment, but 95%+ of the people are very friendly.  After doing work for Boeing and Union Pacific, it's kinda of strange.

I'm down to 214 pounds, and it really shows through the torso.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Any new shit happening with Krav?



As of last this week, I've stopped going to Krav.  I'm taking a two month hiatus.   Mostly because my work will have random days of long hours.  The class isn't cheap and every missed class is a $20 loss.  In the meantime, I'm going to focus on weight training again.  As a matter of fact, I'm going to do a session in 1 hour.

My punching strength really came up in the last six months.  I used to do a class every now and then where I'd go without gloves.  Last week I tried to do that for the first time in two months.  I stripped some of the skin off my knuckles.


----------

